# 189 Invitations: November 2019



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Could not find any thread for November round, so creating one, if duplicate admin can delete

Thread for all discussions for November Round.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Any invites for Oct 2019 seen yet? 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Any invites for Oct 2019 seen yet?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Has it already happened or will happen on 11th night? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Has it already happened or will happen on 11th night?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Happened already, 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Has it already happened or will happen on 11th night?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeps. Got it!


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Yeps. Got it!


Were u 80 or 85? DOA? Profession code? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Were u 80 or 85? DOA? Profession code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


80 points


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Were u 80 or 85? DOA? Profession code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hearty Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Were u 80 or 85? DOA? Profession code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


When did u apply? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> 80 points


233213, QUantity surveyor.

Is my signature not appearing? just checking haha


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> 233213, QUantity surveyor.
> 
> Is my signature not appearing? just checking haha


It is, but I reckon he must be on his mobile phone, and he cannot see any signature on mobile.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Goodluck to everyone this round. I'm guessing it will open up for this month!

Thank you for everything. This forum has been helpful a lot!


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Congrats mate.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Goodluck to everyone this round. I'm guessing it will open up for this month!
> 
> Thank you for everything. This forum has been helpful a lot!



Congratulations to you!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

cnflwy said:


> 233213, QUantity surveyor.
> 
> 
> 
> Is my signature not appearing? just checking haha


Congratulations!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Is there any chance for 80 pointers for Mechanical Engineer (233512), DOE 3/8/2019 if DOHA will issue 1000+ invitations in coming November round?


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

hello everybody

i have 80 points for 2339 environmental engineering and will loose 5 points in april.

You guys think may I get an invite before that?

DOE: 04 july 2019


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

guigaoh2o said:


> hello everybody
> 
> i have 80 points for 2339 environmental engineering and will loose 5 points in april.
> 
> ...


I think 80 pointers with DOE up to June got invited last round so you'd be unfortunate not to


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally, a delightful invitation round after a very long time. Lots of you have received invitation this round. Hopefully DIBP will continue this trend in the next round as well. Things are looking good for 80/85 pointers


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have 80 points for Mechanical Engineer (233512), DOE 3/8/2019. What you guys think that I will get invitation next round if DOHA continues to invite 1000+ applicants?


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hope there will be another 1000+ invitations round to clear all 85 pointers before the new point rule kick in.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Two threads with exactly the same title!

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1489396-189-invitations-november-2019-a.html


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

denominator said:


> Two threads with exactly the same title!
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1489396-189-invitations-november-2019-a.html


fixed


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Since all 85+ were cleared in the October round, if DHA has another 1000+ round in November, can we hope that 80 pointers will be cleared with at least end of August?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Since all 85+ were cleared in the October round, if DHA has another 1000+ round in November, can we hope that 80 pointers will be cleared with at least end of August?


There are a lot of 80 pointers, but most likely yes, also depends on your ANZSCO


----------



## rushiayyappa93 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi all,
I have recently applied and received ACS report. I have two doubts to get cleared before going forward. Please someone help me get to the bottom line.
Here are my details for ACS report.
ACS applied date- 28-08-2019
First employment : 08-06-2015 to 05-09-2016
current employment : 15-11-2016 to 02-01-2019(ACS considered end date as the reference date from employer but i still work in same org and same role)
The following employment from 13 August 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261312 (Developer Programmer).

Dates: 06/15 - 09/16 - 1 year(s) 3 month(s)
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 11/16 - 01/19 - 2 year(s) 2 month(s)
Country: Outside Of Australia

Now, my doubts are:
1. Anyhow i am not going to gain any points for my work exp untill next Aug 2020. Now, if i lodge EOI will my experience from 02-jan-2019 to EOI submission date be considered or not? Or should i go for re-assessment with latest reference letter from employer?
2. If ACS re-assessment not required and If i lodge EOI, i would like to change to different organization. Here if i go for ACS again can i update my ACS report in EOI without effect in EOI start date.

Please some help me.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Since all 85+ were cleared in the October round, if DHA has another 1000+ round in November, can we hope that 80 pointers will be cleared with at least end of August?
> ...


It’s 2613. I think the last 80 points doe was 13/05/2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rushiayyappa93 said:


> Hi all,
> I have recently applied and received ACS report. I have two doubts to get cleared before going forward. Please someone help me get to the bottom line.
> Here are my details for ACS report.
> ACS applied date- 28-08-2019
> ...


1. If you are continuing in the same company job, designation, RnR and location, you can continue to claim points for experience beyond the end date considered by ACS 

2. As long as your points don’t change, your old date of effect will remain valid even if you get yourself reassessed and update the ACS report

But anyways in aug 2020 when you get 5 points for experience, then your date of effect will reset

Cheers


----------



## rushiayyappa93 (Oct 7, 2019)

*Update ACS in EOI*



NB said:


> 1. If you are continuing in the same company job, designation, RnR and location, you can continue to claim points for experience beyond the end date considered by ACS
> 
> 2. As long as your points don’t change, your old date of effect will remain valid even if you get yourself reassessed and update the ACS report
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply. 
1. I would like to lodge EOI now and change my job and should i go for reassessment of ACS now? can i update new ACS report in my EOI.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I was checking the eligibility for 189 Skilled Independent Visa and it says that one of the visa conditions might be 8515 - Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia.

It also says

"We might cancel your visa if we find out you were engaged, married or in a defacto relationship before we granted you the visa but did not tell us" 

Not sure if this was there before... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Does anyone have some idea on the number of invitation sent out on 11/10? Someone said that it was 1000 and another one provided an estimation of 700-800. Is there a way to check it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Does anyone have some idea on the number of invitation sent out on 11/10? Someone said that it was 1000 and another one provided an estimation of 700-800. Is there a way to check it?


Everyone is guessing estimating or calculating what ever you may call it and it varies from 750-1500
Skillselect will publish the actual figures by the end of the month and till then everyone will keep throwing these numbers around

Cheers


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Does anyone have some idea on the number of invitation sent out on 11/10? Someone said that it was 1000 and another one provided an estimation of 700-800. Is there a way to check it?


You will get actual figures by 23-25 October on the official website. Till then only guess work will be available. 

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> Does anyone have some idea on the number of invitation sent out on 11/10? Someone said that it was 1000 and another one provided an estimation of 700-800. Is there a way to check it?


Maybe 800 for 11/10 and another 800 for next round?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Does anybody know if invitations were sent for 2613 at 80 points ?
I know someone who got invitation for Business Analyst at 80 points with DOE in early June.


----------



## Shag (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone got invitation for 263111


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Does anybody know if invitations were sent for 2613 at 80 points ?
> I know someone who got invitation for Business Analyst at 80 points with DOE in early June.


Just saw your message regarding a BA getting an invitation with the DOE in early June. Are you sure its true? Just checking because my DOE is 4th July with 80 points. So 
i might get the invitation in the next round if that is true. Do you know the exact DOE of that person?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Harshala said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if invitations were sent for 2613 at 80 points ?
> ...


Even I was surprised to hear that.My friend confirmed with that person as he is his friend and he said that he did get the invite at 80 points. We have to wait for official data from DHA. I am wondering if anyone else got invited in 2613 or business analyst occupation. 
If they have another similar round as October, a lot of 80 points will be cleared. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Even I was surprised to hear that.My friend confirmed with that person as he is his friend and he said that he did get the invite at 80 points. We have to wait for official data from DHA. I am wondering if anyone else got invited in 2613 or business analyst occupation.
> If they have another similar round as October, a lot of 80 points will be cleared. Fingers crossed.


Hopefully your friend's DOE is after 4th June. Sorry I don't have information on 2613. I will ask my agent and see. Waiting game is the hardest. DHA updates only on the 22nd of each month. I got to know from my agent that they received invitations for BA up until mid May. Don't know whether they only had EOIs till May and not for June. What's your DOE and point score?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/

New ISCAH estimates! Includes November Point Change! 

Has someone tried to see how accurate these are? They seem very pessimistic! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/
> 
> New ISCAH estimates! Includes November Point Change!
> 
> ...


I agree, this estimate is very demoralizing. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Wooow, it looks scary to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/
> 
> New ISCAH estimates! Includes November Point Change!
> 
> ...




Not sure how accurate it is. Their estimate says No invites for 85 points till Nov 2020 for 2613**

Looks very strange !!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/
> 
> New ISCAH estimates! Includes November Point Change!
> 
> ...


Horrible


----------



## Debbie92929 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I am expecting an invitation for 189 this month or two and I’d like to get my paperwork ready.

So far I have got most of the paperwork but with the overseas police check I am not entirely sure how to go about it..

I have only lived in Hong Kong for more than 12 months after turning 16 years old so technically I only need a police check from there (plus the Australian one of course). I have got one done back in 2016 JUST BEFORE I arrived in Australia as a student. I am just wondering if I can use the same document in my PR application? Or do I need to redo one (even if I have only lived in Australia ever since 2016)?

Any advice would be much appreciated! And good luck everyone! 🙂


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

I mean, the estimates don't seem very different from whats already the current trend. Just +10 points.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Iscah’s estimate for November is nonsense. There would be more than 1500 invitations next round I guess. You guys be hopeful, don’t be scared much as their prediction were not that accurate if you can see this regarding the last couple of invites. Anyways keep hope and don’t be depressed. Wait and see the next round.....


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

My personal prediction is that the next few rounds will be small cause they're working out the new system etc, maybe pick up again next year.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/
> 
> New ISCAH estimates! Includes November Point Change!
> 
> ...


If being at 85 points for Non Pro Rata after Nov-19, gets you an Invite possibly in July/Sept-2020 then what's the point of it anyways!

Doesn't make sense!!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

ISCAH EXPLANATION (posted seconds ago)

Comments on the new November Estimates table
-------------------------------------------------------------------

I appreciate that some people are disappointed by the high scores we predict are needed after 16/11/2019, But we try and be realistic in our predictions so that you can plan your pathways

Take 2613 for example 
-------------------------------
Because around 30% of applicants are single and will get 10 points extra we have to work out how many will jump from 75 to 85 , from 80 to 90, from 85 to 90. Also then factor in how many people will get 5 extra points for partners

Take a new person gaining 85 points under the NEW points test if they lodge their first EOI under the new point test, say on 17/11/2019

All the following EOIs are in front of them and need to get an invite before they get a chance ...

- Around 360 (out of 1200) EOIs at 80 points who are single back to 13/5/2019 and so will jump to 90 points 
- Around 1200 EOIs at 75/80 points who will jump to 85 points and have an EOI date back to 13/2/2019
- And around 70 new EOIs added EACH month at 90/95 points (used to be 80/85 points) (So 840 over a year)

Given that our prediction is a 2613 lodged on 17/11/2019 will not get an invite in the next 12 months

Hopefully this explains the rational
-------------------------------------------------

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjusoptionb (Aug 19, 2019)

I will barely have 75 points if I get 20 points for English, is it worth applying even?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> ISCAH EXPLANATION (posted seconds ago)
> 
> Comments on the new November Estimates table
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Still not fully satisfied with their logic. 
1. they are assuming 30% of the total EOI are single with 80 pointer. That seems to me quite a high no. 
2. They mentioned 800 invitation per round till June 2020, but in 2613 category no one with 85 points will even get invitation . which means only 90 or above pointers will get invitation till June even if big rounds like this continues. This looks quite unrealistic to me. In july 2019 when DHA released 1000 invites they cleared 1 months 85+ ( I assume it will be new 90 +) and 3 months 80 ( assume new 85). How come if they send 800 every month for a period of 6/7 months , no one with 85 will receive invitation? This calculation / prediction not quite satisfactory.


----------



## aanser (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi,

Iscah has taken spouse/single points change and as well as STEM points into consideration. However, I wonder if we (off shore) people qualify for STEM stream? 

Regards
Asif



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Still not fully satisfied with their logic.
> 1. they are assuming 30% of the total EOI are single with 80 pointer. That seems to me quite a high no.
> 2. They mentioned 800 invitation per round till June 2020, but in 2613 category no one with 85 points will even get invitation . which means only 90 or above pointers will get invitation till June even if big rounds like this continues. This looks quite unrealistic to me. In july 2019 when DHA released 1000 invites they cleared 1 months 85+ ( I assume it will be new 90 +) and 3 months 80 ( assume new 85). How come if they send 800 every month for a period of 6/7 months , no one with 85 will receive invitation? This calculation / prediction not quite satisfactory.


They are assuming around 360 (out of 1200) EOIs at 80 points who are single back to 13/5/2019 and so will jump to 90 points. i.e. Singles 30%

If we consider total EOIs in the system, it is possible to have 30% single applicant.

But if we consider only 80 pointers, I don't think we have 360 EOIs (30%) for single applicants with 80 points. most of the applicants reach 80 points by adding 5 points through skilled partner. so after November, they will get 5 additional points only.

Based on Iscah assumption, after November even 85 points with DOE 13/2/2019 will not get the invitation.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

So no chance for even 85 after november as per ISCAH. Singles are winners. All hard earned points are wasted


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> So no chance for even 85 after november as per ISCAH. Singles are winners. All hard earned points are wasted


I think i saw a notification in the skillselect website that couples with skilled partner will be priority one, given same points as singles. Am i wrong? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

anirbna said:


> I think i saw a notification in the skillselect website that couples with skilled partner will be priority one, given same points as singles. Am i wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Initially they said this but later on they backed off. 75 pointer singles with better DOE will beat 85 after november : (

https://www.iscah.com/no-rankings-new-points-test-16112019/


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

I cannot believe this. We may need to move to 190 now.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

shahzaib100 said:


> I cannot believe this. We may need to move to 190 now.


Do you know Victoria is giving invitations? NSW is only giving to onshore applicatns for ICT


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes, as per my knowledge, victoria is the only state giving invites to offshore.I know one person with occupation Conputer Network and System Engineer, who was invited by VIC with 80 points( including 5 state points) in the month of July, But what will be their min points for selection after nov? Thats a questuon. 



kashifrana84 said:


> shahzaib100 said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot believe this. We may need to move to 190 now.
> ...


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

shahzaib100 said:


> Yes, as per my knowledge, victoria is the only state giving invites to offshore.I know one person with occupation Conputer Network and System Engineer, who was invited by VIC with 80 points( including 5 state points) in the month of July, But what will be their min points for selection after nov? Thats a questuon.


How do we apply for state points from outside Australia without an agent? Does it have any impact if i already have an 189 application in place? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Does anyone know how many EOIs are currently submitted with 75/80/85/90 points? For 2613 group.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

lemxam said:


> Does anyone know how many EOIs are currently submitted with 75/80/85/90 points? For 2613 group.


No, All predictions, but due to all 85+ being cleared in October round we can assume very less 85+ and a lot of 75-80


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

aanser said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iscah has taken spouse/single points change and as well as STEM points into consideration. However, I wonder if we (off shore) people qualify for STEM stream?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately No, to be eligible for STEM points, a person needs a Masters by "research" or Phd in "Australia"

But very few people in Australia qualify for that anyway as not a lot of students decide to pursue it as it costs a lot of money, and even if they do, you can assume that they have been already invited, if not invited they will get invited post November changes on 11 Dec and the numbers would be less than 50.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Not sure how accurate it is. Their estimate says No invites for 85 points till Nov 2020 for 2613**
> 
> Looks very strange !!!
> 
> ...


Their estimates are always way off, look at their estimates since the past few months of invites. They might have made good predictions before this FY but due to the uncertainty and ambiguity from DHA on invites and the cutoff from 40,000 to 18,652 for 189, I don't blame Iscah as it has become very hard to predict invites.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Debbie92929 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am expecting an invitation for 189 this month or two and I’d like to get my paperwork ready.
> 
> ...


You need fresh police checks, as Australian police check expires every year, not sure about the hong kong one, but it is always safe to get fresh police checks before/after you pay the $4k for your 189 application.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I feel if they wouldn't have cut 189 quota to ~18000 things would've been much better!
That was more than 50% decrease in seats!

Can't do much now but wait!! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> I feel if they wouldn't have cut 189 quota to ~18000 things would've been much better!
> That was more than 50% decrease in seats!
> 
> Can't do much now but wait!!
> ...


Yes, haha even if the 189 quota was 30k-35k, 75-80 points would not have any problems getting invites, like early this year if you had 75-80 points you would get invited in the next round itself. *sigh* tough times


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

lemxam said:


> Does anyone know how many EOIs are currently submitted with 75/80/85/90 points? For 2613 group.




This is till the 31st of July
2613
75 - 2242
80- 515
85- 14
90 - <5


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Harshala said:


> This is till the 31st of July
> 
> 2613
> 
> ...


Wow... where did you get the data from? I assume it's 31 July 2019?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Wow... where did you get the data from? I assume it's 31 July 2019?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Its in the disclosure logs from the home affairs website. Yes, it is till 31st July 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harshala said:


> This is till the 31st of July
> 2613
> 75 - 2242
> 80- 515
> ...


DHA should publish this list voluntarily on their website and updated every month for each group
A lot of future applicants will not be suckered to pay agent fees and to spend money on skills assessment and English tests 
They will realise that they have no chance of getting an invite 

But I guess there will a tremendous pressure on them not to publish this data from the Agencies with vested interest , because DHA doesn’t get a penny or advantage from applicants who apply with very low points and ultimately fade into oblivion 

Cheers


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

NB said:


> DHA should publish this list voluntarily on their website and updated every month for each group
> A lot of future applicants will not be suckered pay agent fees and to spend money on skills assessment and English tests
> They will realise that they have no chance of getting an invite
> 
> ...


I agree with what you said that they should update it each month for each group, so that all the applicants are aware of the numbers and their chances of getting an invite in the future


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Latest Estimates from Iscah.

https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/

I am not able to understand how they can consider pending 18000 applications of 2018 to 2019 in 2019 to 2020.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> DHA should publish this list voluntarily on their website and updated every month for each group
> A lot of future applicants will not be suckered to pay agent fees and to spend money on skills assessment and English tests
> They will realise that they have no chance of getting an invite
> 
> ...


It's probably all where money matters.


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi, 

Good morning! 

The new point system is unfair towards those who are waiting at 80 with partner skills and the same will gain 85 points after November. The singles who are at 75 will over take this group as their eoi date will be quiet old.

This is totally unfair to not to have rankings. If DHA can't follow rankings and blindly go on DOE and points. Why can't they give 9 points to singles instead of 10, this will solve most of the problem. 

Can anyone please forward this suggestion to DHA if possible?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rosariodso said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> ...



There is no confirmation yet, but I think that the DOE will remain same for applicants who have entered their partner's english score. 

As far as sending suggestion go, it does not work that way, DHA's priority is whats best for Australia not whats best for partners or singles


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Latest Estimates from Iscah.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/
> 
> I am not able to understand how they can consider pending 18000 applications of 2018 to 2019 in 2019 to 2020.


Yes makes no sense to, with that logic they'll be no waiting times next financial year !!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Latest Estimates from Iscah.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/
> 
> I am not able to understand how they can consider pending 18000 applications of 2018 to 2019 in 2019 to 2020.


Because even though these applications were invited and lodged in the last Financial Year the grant would be in this Financial Year which falls under the 18,000~ limit of 189 PR grants, which was 40,000 last Financial Year. They cannot grant PR above the 18k limit, that is the reason they are slowing down on the invites. Anyone receiving a 189 invite can assume that they are not going to get a grant in this FY unless their application is flawless without any complications.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

ISCAH putting out more updates
------------------------------------------

Possible December 11th 2019 Skill Select results
Here is a rough look at what the first invite round may look like after the 16/11/2019 changes

Accountant 95 points (21/03/2019)
Auditor 95 points (22/05/2019)
Electronics Engineer 90 points (26/09/2019)
Ind, Mech, Prod Engineers 90 points (14/08/2019)
Other Engineering Professionals 90 points (21/06/2019)
ICT Business Analysts 90 points (12/06/2019)
Software Applications Programmer 90 points (11/08/2019)
Computer Network Professionals 90 points (01/08/2019)
NON Pro Rata 90 points (17/10/2019)

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

Rosariodso said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> ...



I've created an account just to respond to the claims of it being unfair because I'm sick of seeing this.

Firstly, the DoHA owes us nothing. they're free to do whatever they want

Secondly, partners with foreign skilled applicants have had an advantage over individuals with Australian partners skilled or otherwise. You are not contributing anything by being in a relationship with a foreigner. This is just the department 'making it right.' 

Thirdly, if we want to talk about injustices, we should talk about age brackets. The current system harms skilled individuals under the age of 25. A fresh out of uni 25 year old is no better than a skilled 24 year old... In fact at 21 I was working in industry in a highly skilled position. 

Finally, the simple fact is that most singles at 75 have been waiting longer than couples at 80 and therefore deserve to be ahead of them in the queue now that all points are equal. Especially as the initial points assessment date was earlier for the singles. 


On an unrelated note I've come up with an algorithm that predicts invites/ when you can receive your invite. It uses the information that ISCAH is basing their predictions off of. DOE At June 1 for 2613, estimated invite would be July 2020. Seems like they're being rather conservative which I commend them for.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Epik said:


> I've created an account just to respond to the claims of it being unfair because I'm sick of seeing this.
> 
> Firstly, the DoHA owes us nothing. they're free to do whatever they want
> 
> ...


Friend, I like you :yo:


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> ISCAH putting out more updates
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Possible December 11th 2019 Skill Select results
> ...


Where are you checking this? Can you please post the link here


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

adumithu said:


> Where are you checking this? Can you please post the link here


https://www.iscah.com/possible-december-11th-2019-skill-select-results/

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> ISCAH putting out more updates
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Possible December 11th 2019 Skill Select results
> ...


They have taken 800 invites as base for Nov and Dec round. Considering how unpredictable DHA has been, fluctuation in invite number can massively affect these predictions. Let’s see what Nov round brings. Anything over/under 800 would change it. 
Regards,


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

anirbna said:


> How do we apply for state points from outside Australia without an agent? Does it have any impact if i already have an 189 application in place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You can just update your EOI and put your preferred state. It will not affect the DOE of 189 or your 189 application in any way.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

stan.samm said:


> You can just update your EOI and put your preferred state. It will not affect the DOE of 189 or your 189 application in any way.


Should i wait till November since 489 will dissolve and 491 will be the new way to go?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Epik said:


> I've created an account just to respond to the claims of it being unfair because I'm sick of seeing this.
> 
> Firstly, the DoHA owes us nothing. they're free to do whatever they want
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Can you please give an idea about your estimate if possible.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

adumithu said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Can you please give an idea about your estimate if possible.


No one can predict or estimate invites. DHA went from invite 100 people last month, to inviting 1000 people this month. They are super inconsistent.


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Epik said:
> 
> 
> > I've created an account just to respond to the claims of it being unfair because I'm sick of seeing this.
> ...



This is by no means accurate. I'm not part of the DoHA nor do I have any connections, but here are the assumptions I've made:

1000 80pters in December. 34% single 26% receive +5 points and 40% not receiving anything extra (this is a blanket rule, applies to all points). 800 invites/round. 75 New eois every month above 85. Hope this helps explain it a bit better.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Epik said:


> I've created an account just to respond to the claims of it being unfair because I'm sick of seeing this.
> 
> Firstly, the DoHA owes us nothing. they're free to do whatever they want
> 
> ...


You speak the truth. Non-skilled, non-English speaking partners are a drain on the economy. It's only right that extra points be awarded to single people and those with skilled partners.


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

Then why DHA came with the ranking legislation that says application with skilled partners ranked at first above singles if both arrive at same point?, they are uncertain about their own legislation.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Rosariodso said:


> Then why DHA came with the ranking legislation that says application with skilled partners ranked at first above singles if both arrive at same point?, they are uncertain about their own legislation.


There is no ranking. Iscah queried them on that point.


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

Y-ME369 said:


> Epik said:
> 
> 
> > I've created an account just to respond to the claims of it being unfair because I'm sick of seeing this.
> ...


You missed the word AUSTRALIAN before partners in my original post... I think you misunderstood what I was saying. I suggest you re-read what I wrote. I never said not to give single people no points nor have I said anything about people with skilled partners. I was pointing out that people with Australian partners have been getting the short end of the stick for quite some time...


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Epik said:


> You missed the word AUSTRALIAN before partners in my original post... I think you misunderstood what I was saying. I suggest you re-read what I wrote. I never said not to give single people no points nor have I said anything about people with skilled partners. I was pointing out that people with Australian partners have been getting the short end of the stick for quite some time...


Everyone I know here has had greats success with partner visas. They seem to fly through compared to our company sponsored applicants.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rosariodso said:


> Then why DHA came with the ranking legislation that says application with skilled partners ranked at first above singles if both arrive at same point?, they are uncertain about their own legislation.


No, it doesn't say that.

It says equal to... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Epik said:


> You missed the word AUSTRALIAN before partners in my original post... I think you misunderstood what I was saying. I suggest you re-read what I wrote. I never said not to give single people no points nor have I said anything about people with skilled partners. I was pointing out that people with Australian partners have been getting the short end of the stick for quite some time...


Might be worth double-checking with ISCAH if their May 31 2019 bulletin was accurate:

_"It’s time to look at the effect of the significant changes to partner points from 16/11/2019

The following changes will be implemented on that date :

Partner points (only 1 score allowed)
10 points – if you are single
10 points – if you have a partner who is an Australian citizen or Permanent resident
10 points – if partner has an acceptable skills assessment and competent english
05 points – if your partner has competent english (IELTS 6,6,6,6 or equivalent)
00 points – any other case

This will affect ALL the points test categories for EOIs not yet invited (189,190,491)
Also note that the 489 will close on that date as well."_

The underlining is my own.

Source: https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Epik said:
> 
> 
> > You missed the word AUSTRALIAN before partners in my original post... I think you misunderstood what I was saying. I suggest you re-read what I wrote. I never said not to give single people no points nor have I said anything about people with skilled partners. I was pointing out that people with Australian partners have been getting the short end of the stick for quite some time...
> ...


Yeah I am aware. My point was to say prior to these changes you got nothing if you have an Australian partner. I don't see why you wouldn't get points for having an Australian partner you are for visa purposes a single applicant.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Epik said:


> Yeah I am aware. My point was to say prior to these changes you got nothing if you have an Australian partner. I don't see why you wouldn't get points for having an Australian partner you are for visa purposes a single applicant.


Imagining I am DHA for a second - imho it is due to different visa subclasses / streams having different policy objectives:

In this case, it is likely because there is a visa stream (family) to ensure non-Australians can live in Australia with their Australian partner. 

To DHA, for skilled visas, how would it help achieve the skilled visa stream objectives if an Australian / Australian PR partner (regardless of their skills) should somehow prioritise an applicants visa. 

If the ISCAH bulletin is accurate, this is in effect what is going to happen anyway - perhaps a newfound coherence between the skilled / family visas programs?

I suppose it is like prioritising family visas where the applicant has a positive skills assessment, or something to that effect.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

One year wait for non pro-rata 85 pointers (doe- 11 Nov) seems off by a big margin. It makes sense if it is around 4-5 months. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Epik said:


> This is by no means accurate. I'm not part of the DoHA nor do I have any connections, but here are the assumptions I've made:
> 
> 1000 80pters in December. 34% single 26% receive +5 points and 40% not receiving anything extra (this is a blanket rule, applies to all points). 800 invites/round. 75 New eois every month above 85. Hope this helps explain it a bit better.


Thanks for your rough estimation. As per your theory it is not a complete Doom and Gloom for 80 pointers after November changes. Of course, I take this point with a caveat. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> You speak the truth. Non-skilled, non-English speaking partners are a drain on the economy. It's only right that extra points be awarded to single people and those with skilled partners.


English speaking partners but not doing any job are not a drain ?
I fail to understand the logic
Any person who is not working productively is drain on the economy irrespective of whether he knows English or not

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> One year wait for non pro-rata 85 pointers (doe- 11 Nov) seems off by a big margin. It makes sense if it is around 4-5 months.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


In good old days, Non-Pro rata were invited at 60 points with few months wait!

Yes, one year is a bit off atleast for Non pro rata as it's not comparatively competitive! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> English speaking partners but not doing any job are not a drain ?
> I fail to understand the logic
> Any person who is not working productively is drain on the economy irrespective of whether he knows English or not
> 
> Cheers


Adding to your point. Also a single getting the grant and marrying an unskilled partner is a drain. Bottom line- This system is not fool proof.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

NB said:


> English speaking partners but not doing any job are not a drain ?
> I fail to understand the logic
> Any person who is not working productively is drain on the economy irrespective of whether he knows English or not
> 
> Cheers


Any partner not working is a drain. But non-skilled and non-English speaking are unlikely to get a highly taxed job.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Epik said:


> You missed the word AUSTRALIAN before partners in my original post... I think you misunderstood what I was saying. I suggest you re-read what I wrote. I never said not to give single people no points nor have I said anything about people with skilled partners. I was pointing out that people with Australian partners have been getting the short end of the stick for quite some time...


I entirely disagree here. :tsk:

I mean, people with Australian partner can simply apply for a partner visa and then for partner PR (801). Yes the waiting times are super long, but unless you have a criminal history or are faking your relationship, you're guaranteed to remain in Australia and finally obtain PR. It's only a waiting game with guaranteed success.

On the other hand, single applicants or couples with no Australian partners have ZERO guarantee to remain permanently in Australia until they actually get invited or they meet the nomination requirements (if they are currently sponsored) and their employer agrees to nominate them (which is not a given, I have experienced it first hand). No matter how long they've been in Australia, be it 2 years or 10 years, whether studying or working or both, it's a much tougher and more complicated fight than simply waiting for PR as is the case with Australian partners...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Any partner not working is a drain. But non-skilled and non-English speaking are unlikely to get a highly taxed job.


Nope 
They may get a job which doesn’t involve English which pays even more
They may have skills like cooking and painting etc.

You have to remove this mindset that you are a cave man if you don’t know English 

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> I entirely disagree here. :tsk:
> 
> I mean, people with Australian partner can simply apply for a partner visa and then for partner PR (801). Yes the waiting times are super long, but unless you have a criminal history or are faking your relationship, you're guaranteed to remain in Australia and finally obtain PR. It's only a waiting game with guaranteed success.
> 
> On the other hand, single applicants or couples with no Australian partners have ZERO guarantee to remain permanently in Australia until they actually get invited or they meet the nomination requirements (if they are currently sponsored) and their employer agrees to nominate them (which is not a given, I have experienced it first hand). No matter how long they've been in Australia, be it 2 years or 10 years, whether studying or working or both, it's a much tougher and more complicated fight than simply waiting for PR as is the case with Australian partners...


Ha I know that fight mate. I've been working here for 3 years and it's a 2 year waiting time from a 186 application to it being granted with a 2 year tie in to the company after the visa is finally granted. 

7 years with one company is to get PR is longer than any relationship I've had!


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

NB said:


> Nope
> They may get a job which doesn’t involve English which pays even more
> They may have skills like cooking and painting etc.
> 
> ...


Australia is an English speaking country. I'm being realistic in terms of job prospects. You've been here a long time, you know how bias the job market is.
DIBP and the Australian government agree, hence there are more points for English speaking applicants.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Ha I know that fight mate. I've been working here for 3 years and it's a 2 year waiting time from a 186 application to it being granted with a 2 year tie in to the company after the visa is finally granted.
> 
> 7 years with one company is to get PR is longer than any relationship I've had!


Tell me about it.  I spend years working with 2 sponsors, finally reaching 2 years nomination eligibility with the second sponsor... only for the company to be bought out by another company, which is good for business, but in the eyes of Home Affair this basically meant my 2 years counter had to be reset because I was technically now with a new employer even though I retained the same position, etc.

Anyway, I decided I had enough of waiting abd being tied to my sponsor. I tried to go for 189 on my own instead and got invited with 65 points back in 2017. And I got _very _lucky to be one of the last DOEs invited for those points. I had no clue about SkillSelect and the whole process back then, but looking at it now I realize how lucky I was with my timing and decision making... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Epik said:


> Yeah I am aware. My point was to say prior to these changes you got nothing if you have an Australian partner. I don't see why you wouldn't get points for having an Australian partner you are for visa purposes a single applicant.


Cause having an Australian partner is no different from being a single. Essentially it is only one person migrating and one visa they have to process. Plus, you might as well go with partner visa as well. There is no reason to give you any bonus points what so ever for the past or for the future.

In the past, the main reason for giving extra points for partner is to encourage partners to apply together as dependent and to use one application.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Tell me about it.  I spend years working with 2 sponsors, finally reaching 2 years nomination eligibility with the second sponsor... only for the company to be bought out by another company, which is good for business, but in the eyes of Home Affair this basically meant my 2 years counter had to be reset because I was technically now with a new employer even though I retained the same position, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I decided I had enough of waiting abd being tied to my sponsor. I tried to go for 189 on my own instead and got invited with 65 points back in 2017. And I got _very _lucky to be one of the last DOEs invited for those points. I had no clue about SkillSelect and the whole process back then, but looking at it now I realize how lucky I was with my timing and decision making... :fingerscrossed:


Ah yes, I remember when there were still invites for 65 points. Congratulations for getting invited! :clap2:
I'm hoping my company limps along for another 4 years, or at least until I can get citizenship granted in 2021.


----------



## Vishnu118 (Mar 26, 2018)

I had lodged EOI for 189 - 263111 on Mar 2019 with 70 points. After November changes its going to be 80 points. When can i expect to get an invitation? Or can i even expect?


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Cause having an Australian partner is no different from being a single. Essentially it is only one person migrating and one visa they have to process. Plus, you might as well go with partner visa as well. There is no reason to give you any bonus points what so ever for the past or for the future.
> 
> In the past, the main reason for giving extra points for partner is to encourage partners to apply together as dependent and to use one application.


It's not like I came to Australia with the idea of finding an Australian partner... It happened the way it happened, I shouldn't be punished for that. Had I had a foreign skilled partner at ANY stage during my early EOI days (or even extra age points...), I would have gotten an invite. My plan was never to apply for a partner visa as I wanted to migrate on merit and not have the burden of dealing with some of my partner's judgmental and slightly racist family members. I may not have a choice in a few months but that is what it is and I am happy to accept that. 

Disadvantages of Partner Visa: 


It is very expensive.


Social Stigma/ undignified experience


You can be in a genuine and on going relationship for many years and not qualify if you haven't lived together for over a year.


It isn't a quick, cheap or easy process.


Time - This is particularly bad as you are stuck for the entire period. No one will hire someone on a bridging visa, so you might as well forget about any form of career movement for the time period.

Not to mention that having an Australian partner shouldn't harm the process. Partner or not I shouldn't be treated any differently.


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am an overseas applicant and married. Can I apply as a single applicant to gain 10 points? and later my wife apply for a partner visa. Is it possible?

My wife has competent English but still, I can't get enough points.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

shahzaib100 said:


> I am an overseas applicant and married. Can I apply as a single applicant to gain 10 points? and later my wife apply for a partner visa. Is it possible?
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has competent English but still, I can't get enough points.


I believe there is no option as "Single" in EOI, it's "never married" only.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

shahzaib100 said:


> I am an overseas applicant and married. Can I apply as a single applicant to gain 10 points? and later my wife apply for a partner visa. Is it possible?
> 
> My wife has competent English but still, I can't get enough points.


No. The rules are clear.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Epik said:


> It's not like I came to Australia with the idea of finding an Australian partner... It happened the way it happened, I shouldn't be punished for that. Had I had a foreign skilled partner at ANY stage during my early EOI days (or even extra age points...), I would have gotten an invite. My plan was never to apply for a partner visa as I wanted to migrate on merit and not have the burden of dealing with some of my partner's judgmental and slightly racist family members. I may not have a choice in a few months but that is what it is and I am happy to accept that.
> 
> Disadvantages of Partner Visa:
> 
> ...


You were never punished or harmed in any way or form, you just didn't receive any benefits. 

To the government, there ARE benefits to them if a foreign couple applys together so because of that they were given priority and extra points. It's simple as that, they're not being biased or discriminating the fact you have an Australian partner.


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

I am surprised seeing 100/96 pointers. Arent all 90â€™️s and 85â€™️s invited ? How will there be a jump to 95/100? assuming new eois come in will it be so high in number that 85â€™️s may never get an invite? I really hope their predictions turn out negative..


----------



## imabunny (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm single and with the new points system in November, will it just automatically update my points in the EOI with the additional 10 points?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

imabunny said:


> I'm single and with the new points system in November, will it just automatically update my points in the EOI with the additional 10 points?


Yes


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sowmyaa83 said:


> I am surprised seeing 100/96 pointers. Arent all 90â€™️s and 85â€™️s invited ? How will there be a jump to 95/100? assuming new eois come in will it be so high in number that 85â€™️s may never get an invite? I really hope their predictions turn out negative..


Everyone's point will increase after November that is why the predictions say 95/100 points


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Epik said:


> Disadvantages of Partner Visa:
> 
> 
> It is very expensive.


Same for all other PR pathways... And for skilled PR it's not only the visa cost but the hundreds and thousands of dollars associated with obtaining sufficient points, skill assessments, yada yada. Unlike the partner visa.



> Social Stigma/ undignified experience


What?  Sounds more like something personal to your experience (and your family) and definitely not something I would generalise. All people I know who've gone through partner visas are extremely happy and feel very welcome.



> You can be in a genuine and on going relationship for many years and not qualify if you haven't lived together for over a year.


Yep but you're still guaranteed the PR at the end. It's not difficult to live a year together, could be done a cheap student visa with an english only course...



> It isn't a quick, cheap or easy process.


Neither is skilled PR, far from it.



> Time - This is particularly bad as you are stuck for the entire period. No one will hire someone on a bridging visa, so you might as well forget about any form of career movement for the time period.


This is exactly the same for onshore skilled PR. You can be stuck with an abusive sponsor and no way to get out (or your visa is gone), you can be stuck on bridging visa waiting for the grant (same, not easily employable but at least you can easily find unskilled full time jobs in cafes, bars, etc), you can be stuck on bridging with student visa conditions (still not easily employable and good luck making any decent living with 20h max work per week). And on top of it, you have ZERO guarantee to get the PR, unlike the partner visa...

I understand the visa process can make a lot of people bitter, but I'm not sure where your feeling of unfairness comes from because for all it's worth the partner visa is a much safer and lower risk PR option compared to skilled PR...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imabunny said:


> I'm single and with the new points system in November, will it just automatically update my points in the EOI with the additional 10 points?


That’s correct 
Make sure that you have chosen never married in the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

shahzaib100 said:


> I am an overseas applicant and married. Can I apply as a single applicant to gain 10 points? and later my wife apply for a partner visa. Is it possible?
> 
> My wife has competent English but still, I can't get enough points.


Check the condition I saw below!


naman1282 said:


> I was checking the eligibility for 189 Skilled Independent Visa and it says that one of the visa conditions might be 8515 - Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia.
> 
> It also says
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Everyone's point will increase after November that is why the predictions say 95/100 points


Lets take 100. After point changes old 90 pointers and 95 pointers can become 100

Lets take 95. The old 85 and 90 can become 95.

In the October round, entire 85 is cleared. This means all points above 85 cleared.

Iscah is assuming 800 per round.They are also giving 95 points as cutoff for December round for most of the job codes.

Their assumption seems to be wrong as till December there may not be much 95 and 100 pointers according to October Round(Even if 100 per month it will be 200 hypothetically).


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> Same for all other PR pathways... And for skilled PR it's not only the visa cost but the hundreds and thousands of dollars associated with obtaining sufficient points, skill assessments, yada yada. Unlike the partner visa.




Partner visa is twice as expensive as skilled visa. Plus you have to pay for health assessments etc. Comparing costs I have for skilled visa and the the costs I would have for partner visa, skilled visa is way cheaper. I paid just under 1000 for assessment and English tests, so technically I spent 1000 more (with visa cost is 5000 instead of 8000), not counting health assessments and character checks as these are the same (also your partner needs a character check too).



rocktopus said:


> What?  Sounds more like something personal to your experience (and your family) and definitely not something I would generalise. All people I know who've gone through partner visas are extremely happy and feel very welcome.


There is a stigma for partner visas, just because you have never seen it it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. As a person with EU passport I had situation before that a person wanted to be with me just for my passport. Would you feel good if your partner was like yeah give me visa? I heard multiple stories about people that used other people just for visa and they broke up afterwords.



rocktopus said:


> Yep but you're still guaranteed the PR at the end. It's not difficult to live a year together, could be done a cheap student visa with an english only course...


It can be difficult depending on situation of ones life. Not everybody can live together (religion, upbringing, financial situation etc.) You are only guaranteed a PR if you stay together for at least 4 years after application.



rocktopus said:


> Neither is skilled PR, far from it.


Skilled PR takes on an average 7 months to get. Partner takes minimum 4 years and you can't break up or else deported.



rocktopus said:


> This is exactly the same for onshore skilled PR. You can be stuck with an abusive sponsor and no way to get out (or your visa is gone), you can be stuck on bridging visa waiting for the grant (same, not easily employable but at least you can easily find unskilled full time jobs in cafes, bars, etc), you can be stuck on bridging with student visa conditions (still not easily employable and good luck making any decent living with 20h max work per week). And on top of it, you have ZERO guarantee to get the PR, unlike the partner visa...


Partner visa does not guarantee you a PR. You have to stay together for at least 4 years during the process. If you break up (which happens) you are more likely to get deported. So technically there is also ZERO guarantee you will get a partner visa.



rocktopus said:


> I understand the visa process can make a lot of people bitter, but I'm not sure where your feeling of unfairness comes from because for all it's worth the partner visa is a much safer and lower risk PR option compared to skilled PR...


I don't get your feelings too lol. All visas have their pros and cons. I do have an option for getting a partner visa and I'm 100% not taking it.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Lets take 100. After point changes old 90 pointers and 95 pointers can become 100
> 
> Lets take 95. The old 85 and 90 can become 95.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, although if DHA keep releasing 100 invites every month then the applications with 85+ also keeps increasing. Currently in Australia, NAATI exams are booked out all over till April end for HINDI, except Perth where dates are available for 19 Feb. NAATI exam is the difference between 80 and 85 points for an onshore person and more and more people are getting to 85 due to this, so expect a rise for 85 pointers in coming months, most of which are single and will reach 95 sooner or later.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

veshi said:


> Skilled PR takes on an average 7 months to get. Partner takes minimum 4 years and you can't break up or else deported.


Just to clarify, if you are not in a long-term relationship as defined by DHA - a partner visa can take 2-4 years for stage 1 and stage 2 - it isn't always 2 years for each stage / 4 years 'minimum' in total - it really depends on the processing centre. 

Anecdotally, lots of partner visa applicants from Singapore have their first stage processed in 3-6 months, and their second stage 2 years after lodging of their first stage again in 3-6 months. 

In fact according to data released due to a FOI request for FY2017-18 - the median processing time for partner visas from Singapore for stage 1 was 123 days, and stage 2 was 108 days. 

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF

Edit:

Of course if you are in a long-term relationship as defined by DHA, you would have your 820/801 assessed together and granted in quick succession (minutes apart) - again the overall processing time would depend on the processing centre.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> imabunny said:
> 
> 
> > I'm single and with the new points system in November, will it just automatically update my points in the EOI with the additional 10 points?
> ...


Hey NB, might sound like a stupid question. There is no option for “Single” yeah? It’s either “married” or “never married”?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

veshi said:


> Partner visa is twice as expensive as skilled visa. Plus you have to pay for health assessments etc. Comparing costs I have for skilled visa and the the costs I would have for partner visa, skilled visa is way cheaper. I paid just under 1000 for assessment and English tests, so technically I spent 1000 more (with visa cost is 5000 instead of 8000), not counting health assessments and character checks as these are the same (also your partner needs a character check too).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You don't have to live together to be granted a partner visa
2. It is not a minimum of 4 years, it is 2 years from the date you first applied for your 801 temporary visa then you can apply for 820 PR.. A lot of people have been granted their PR visas straight out as long as you prove you've been dating for a long time.
3. Social stigma? like the person who responded to you before it seems like a you issue. My partners family was very supportive and really wanted to help me stay in the country. At no point did any of our family or friends suspected I was with my partner just for a visa. And even so, who cares if theres a "social stigma"? as long as you know your relationship is genuine


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> 1. You don't have to live together to be granted a partner visa
> 2. It is not a minimum of 4 years, it is 2 years from the date you first applied for your 801 temporary visa then you can apply for 820 PR.. A lot of people have been granted their PR visas straight out as long as you prove you've been dating for a long time.
> 3. Social stigma? like the person who responded to you before it seems like a you issue. My partners family was very supportive and really wanted to help me stay in the country. At no point did any of our family or friends suspected I was with my partner just for a visa. And even so, who cares if theres a "social stigma"? as long as you know your relationship is genuine


1. It will be harder to get
2. It is 4 years. 24 months for 801 and then 24 months for 820. You only get 820 PR if you have been together for long enough, but many aren't.
3. As I stated it is not a "you" problem. Just because you haven't seen something doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I have seen it multiple times.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> I entirely disagree here. :tsk:
> 
> I mean, people with Australian partner can simply apply for a partner visa and then for partner PR (801). Yes the waiting times are super long, but unless you have a criminal history or are faking your relationship, you're guaranteed to remain in Australia and finally obtain PR. It's only a waiting game with guaranteed success.
> 
> On the other hand, single applicants or couples with no Australian partners have ZERO guarantee to remain permanently in Australia until they actually get invited or they meet the nomination requirements (if they are currently sponsored) and their employer agrees to nominate them (which is not a given, I have experienced it first hand). No matter how long they've been in Australia, be it 2 years or 10 years, whether studying or working or both, it's a much tougher and more complicated fight than simply waiting for PR as is the case with Australian partners...


Hmmm, let's see: pay $7,715 AUD and wait at least 4 years for a PR partner visa in a very complicated visa process vs. $4045 and wait 9-11 months for a much less complicated skilled PR visa. Which one would you choose? Why should it be someone with an Australian partner not be treated fairly and equally if they have worked just as hard to be skilled as someone with a foreign skilled/competent english partner? Both give permanent residency unless applying for one of the new temporary regional visas which I guarantee you someone with an Australian partner will NOT be applying for as it makes no sense for them to based on cost and wait times!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

LordD said:


> Hmmm, let's see: pay $7,715 AUD and wait at least 4 years for a PR partner visa in a very complicated visa process vs. $4045 and wait 9-11 months for a much less complicated skilled PR visa. Which one would you choose? Why should it be someone with an Australian partner not be treated fairly and equally if they have worked just as hard to be skilled as someone with a foreign skilled/competent english partner? Both give permanent residency unless applying for one of the new temporary regional visas which I guarantee you someone with an Australian partner will NOT be applying for as it makes no sense for them to based on cost and wait times!


You're seriously kidding yourself if you genuinely believe that the total cost of skilled PR only amounts to the application fee of $4045, and that the skilled PR process takes only up to 11 months lol... You're only looking at the end game here once applicants have been invited. The actual cost of skilled PR starts adding up _before _invitation, to even stand a chance in SkillSelect.

Especially in today's extremely competitive landscape where a lot of applicants have to spend huge amount of time and money in extra qualifications, extra work experience or extra score in English test just so they can get 5 additional points and actually get invited...

You often read people here saying how they've spent into the 10s of thousands of dollar just to even qualify for an EOI lol  It's nowhere near a predefined fixed cost unlike the partner PR visa.


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> LordD said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, let's see: pay $7,715 AUD and wait at least 4 years for a PR partner visa in a very complicated visa process vs. $4045 and wait 9-11 months for a much less complicated skilled PR visa. Which one would you choose? Why should it be someone with an Australian partner not be treated fairly and equally if they have worked just as hard to be skilled as someone with a foreign skilled/competent english partner? Both give permanent residency unless applying for one of the new temporary regional visas which I guarantee you someone with an Australian partner will NOT be applying for as it makes no sense for them to based on cost and wait times!
> ...


You're assuming that those with Australian partners haven't done any of the same stuff. I've studied in Australia, got my straight 90s in PTE, did a PY. The only thing I didn't do is NAATI and that's because I'm not confident I'll pass it due to poor second language skills... So I and many others with Australian definitely did not already do any of the same stuff to qualify... 

My points are as follows: 
Age: 25 ( <25)
English: 20
Au work: 5
Study + au points: 20
PY: 5
Total 75

I'm pretty much maxed out... I either need to suddenly age, miraculously pass NAATI, or both.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

veshi said:


> 1. It will be harder to get
> 2. It is 4 years. 24 months for 801 and then 24 months for 820. You only get 820 PR if you have been together for long enough, but many aren't.
> 3. As I stated it is not a "you" problem. Just because you haven't seen something doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I have seen it multiple times.





LordD said:


> Hmmm, let's see: pay $7,715 AUD and wait at least 4 years for a PR partner visa in a very complicated visa process vs. $4045 and wait 9-11 months for a much less complicated skilled PR visa. Which one would you choose? Why should it be someone with an Australian partner not be treated fairly and equally if they have worked just as hard to be skilled as someone with a foreign skilled/competent english partner? Both give permanent residency unless applying for one of the new temporary regional visas which I guarantee you someone with an Australian partner will NOT be applying for as it makes no sense for them to based on cost and wait times!


Sorry to be pedantic, but chiming in to say it isn't a 'minimum of 4 years' / 'at least 4 years' - it can be far faster - see my post here:

_"Just to clarify, if you are not in a long-term relationship as defined by DHA - a partner visa can take 2-4 years for stage 1 and stage 2 - it isn't always 2 years for each stage / 4 years 'minimum' in total - it really depends on the processing centre.

Anecdotally, lots of partner visa applicants from Singapore have their first stage processed in 3-6 months, and their second stage 2 years after lodging of their first stage again in 3-6 months.

*In fact according to data released due to a FOI request for FY2017-18 - the median processing time for partner visas from Singapore for stage 1 was 123 days, and stage 2 was 108 days.*

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/f...t-released.PDF

Edit:

Of course if you are in a long-term relationship as defined by DHA, you would have your 820/801 or 309/301 assessed together and granted in quick succession (minutes apart) - again the overall processing time would depend on the processing centre."_

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...itations-november-2019-a-13.html#post14969750


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

veshi said:


> 1. It will be harder to get
> 2. It is 4 years. 24 months for 801 and then 24 months for 820. You only get 820 PR if you have been together for long enough, but many aren't.
> 3. As I stated it is not a "you" problem. Just because you haven't seen something doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I have seen it multiple times.


It is 2 years from WHEN you first applied your 820 NOT 2 years after you were granted your 820. If you applied for 820 in Jan2018 and was granted it in Nov2019 you can apply for 801 in Jan2020. It is no where near a 4 year minimum.

Like I said, why are you afraid of social stigma if you know your relationship is genuine? why wouldn't your family and friends be supportive?


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> Same for all other PR pathways...
> 
> Skilled visas are not as expensive as the partnership visa by $3670 AUD
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how you figure the partner visa is easier or safer than a skilled visa. There are many risks to the partner visa and it is a very complicated process compared to a skilled visa. Once merit has been earned the skilled visa is a much easier process than the partner visa. There are different skilled visas available all set under the same points system that should be fair to all if they have earned it on their own merit!


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> You're seriously kidding yourself if you genuinely believe that the total cost of skilled PR only amounts to the application fee of $4045, and that the skilled PR process takes only up to 11 months lol... You're only looking at the end game here once applicants have been invited. The actual cost of skilled PR starts adding up _before _invitation, to even stand a chance in SkillSelect.
> 
> Especially in today's extremely competitive landscape where a lot of applicants have to spend huge amount of time and money in extra qualifications, extra work experience or extra score in English test just so they can get 5 additional points and actually get invited...
> 
> You often read people here saying how they've spent into the 10s of thousands of dollar just to even qualify for an EOI lol  It's nowhere near a predefined fixed cost unlike the partner PR visa.


I know exactly the costs of getting to the PR point and then to the visa application! We are strictly speaking about the PR visa expense and time once you reach that point. The points earned for skilled visas should include individuals with an Australian partner and the person whom earn those points should not be held to having to submit to partner visa only as some suggest! If I have spent 10s of thousands of dollars to earn a PR position and played by all of the rules, why should I be restricted to a partner visa that cost more and is lengthier and more difficult to obtain once I've actually reached the end point of applying for a PR visa? Laugh all you want, but my calculations say I've earned the skilled visa and should not have to pay any extra for simply having an Australian partner!


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

What should we do guys reading the post from ISCAH seems like the end of 189 visa for me. Never going to reach that much, only 5p behind the invitation if I can pass the last point (CCL) to 85 after November 16th. Not many guys can reach 90p for non prodata, and it is the minimum point based on their calculation lol.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> What should we do guys reading the post from ISCAH seems like the end of 189 visa for me. Never going to reach that much, only 5p behind the invitation if I can pass the last point (CCL) to 85 after November 16th. Not many guys can reach 90p for non prodata, and it is the minimum point based on their calculation lol.


Are you getting partners points at all?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> It is 2 years from WHEN you first applied your 820 NOT 2 years after you were granted your 820. If you applied for 820 in Jan2018 and was granted it in Nov2019 you can apply for 801 in Jan2020. It is no where near a 4 year minimum.
> 
> Like I said, why are you afraid of social stigma if you know your relationship is genuine? why wouldn't your family and friends be supportive?


I didn't say it takes minimum 4 years. It takes 4 years on average (if you didn't stay with your partner for long enough). Same with Skilled visa it takes on average 7 months. It might be faster it might take longer.

I think I also made a mistake in visa numbers lol. I meant you might have to wait 2 years for a temp visa and then you might have to wait 2 more till they grant you PR.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Are you getting partners points at all?


5p for partner's English only. Then 80 at 16/11 and 85 if I pass CCL at early of January next year


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

veshi said:


> I didn't say it takes minimum 4 years. It takes 4 years on average (if you didn't stay with your partner for long enough). Same with Skilled visa it takes on average 7 months. It might be faster it might take longer.
> 
> I think I also made a mistake in visa numbers lol. I meant you might have to wait 2 years for a temp visa and then you might have to wait 2 more till they grant you PR.


My glorious 'gotcha' moment - you did, here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...itations-november-2019-a-13.html#post14969730

Jokes aside, global processing times across visa subclasses are *not* averages, they are just indicative of the 75th and 90th percentile processing times for that visa subclass for a particular month - put simply and quoting from elsewhere on the internet:

"_So, what do you know from the global visa and citizenship processing times?

-You know what is the maximum time taken for the quickest 75% and 90% grants among all the grants issued during that calendar month.

-It is not the average time, it is the worst of the best 75% and 90%, respectively.

-It does not necessarily have any relation to the average processing time. For example, hypothetically, if in July, total 100 grants were granted, out of those fastest 74 grants took 3 months, and 75th grant took 11 months, this statistics will show 11 months for the 75% grants.

-It has nothing to do with your application date. It just gives you an idea about the last months' grants, some of which might be lodged a month earlier (e.g. processing time 1 month) and some might be a year old (e.g. processing time is 12 months or more). So, a question like "whether my application is affected by this processing time because I lodged X months ago" does not make any sense._"


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

veshi said:


> I didn't say it takes minimum 4 years. It takes 4 years on average (if you didn't stay with your partner for long enough). Same with Skilled visa it takes on average 7 months. It might be faster it might take longer.
> 
> I think I also made a mistake in visa numbers lol. I meant you might have to wait 2 years for a temp visa and then you might have to wait 2 more till they grant you PR.


Theres no way or form that it even takes 4 years on average. It takes 2 years maximum which does not equate to a 4 year average.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> What should we do guys reading the post from ISCAH seems like the end of 189 visa for me. Never going to reach that much, only 5p behind the invitation if I can pass the last point (CCL) to 85 after November 16th. Not many guys can reach 90p for non prodata, and it is the minimum point based on their calculation lol.


Honestly I don't really trust iscah's prediction this time. My previous calculation (https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...vitations-october-2019-a-13.html#post14953466) on non-pro rata showed that if the invite number is between 100-1000, 85s still have a chance to get invites after a couple of months wait. If the invite number is between 1000-2000, the new 80s will be safe to be invited. This is based on the fact that single and skilled partner ranks first however if only DOE matters, then older EOI has better chance. So I reckon worst case scenario, 85 would be the new cut-off point for 2-3 months max, then it would go down to 80 or even 75 for non pro rata. 

Best prepare your CCL really well and gain that 5 points!


----------



## voracawi (Oct 16, 2019)

*New point system*

Hello All,

I am new here and posting it for first time. I am also waiting for invitation at 80 points 263111 - EOI lodged 20/08/2019.

According to Iscah(www[dot]iscah[dot]com/no-rankings-new-points-test-16112019) there will be no change on raking of old and new EOIs based on new point system. However, According to Legislation Amendment: 

"The Commission also noted that English proficiency is a key factor affecting the labour market success of migrants and their integration into Australian society more broadly. The Department’s Continuous Survey of Australia's Migrants also identifies that the ability to speak English fluently is an important pre-requisite for finding work in Australia. Awarding five points to primary applicants whose spouse or de facto partner has Competent English at the time of invitation but are otherwise ineligible for spouse or de facto partner skills points will incentivise secondary applicants to acquire Competent English prior to migration. The additional points will raise the overall English proficiency of secondary skilled migrants and improve their economic outcomes.

The additional points for single applicants will ensure a single person with identical skills to a primary applicant who has a skilled spouse or de facto partner will not be displaced in the points test. This measure is based on a recommendation from Migrant Intake into Australia. The extra points for partners with competent English incentivise couples as a unit to improve their English competency in order to be more competitive in points test rankings. The additional points ensure Australia is able to select the best and brightest skilled migrants for its valuable migration places – single or partnered.

This will ensure that primary applicants without a partner (singles) will be ranked equally to other primary applicants who have the same human capital attributes. If all other points claims are equal, invitations for points tested visas will be ranked by the Migration Points Test as described below:

· First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner

· Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner

· Second - Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)

· Third - Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal."


There is no clear information from DoHA. Everywhere confusions.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

voracawi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate, we are under the same occupation with the same points and my DOE is one day ahead of you.

The priority has been confirmed that it will not be proceeded, the invitation will still based on DoE date, rather than relationship status for people have the same points.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

nohtyp said:


> voracawi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


But, how justification is this ..a person with 75 single lodged in jan 2019 will jump to 85 and doe remains same and a perosn lodged in June 2019 with spouse jump jumps to 85 and doe remains same ..and when the invitation round happens person lodged in Jan 2019 will get invite before the person lodged in June 2019


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Honestly I don't really trust iscah's prediction this time. My previous calculation (https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...vitations-october-2019-a-13.html#post14953466) on non-pro rata showed that if the invite number is between 100-1000, 85s still have a chance to get invites after a couple of months wait. If the invite number is between 1000-2000, the new 80s will be safe to be invited. This is based on the fact that single and skilled partner ranks first however if only DOE matters, then older EOI has better chance. So I reckon worst case scenario, 85 would be the new cut-off point for 2-3 months max, then it would go down to 80 or even 75 for non pro rata.
> 
> Best prepare your CCL really well and gain that 5 points!


Honestly I'm a bit scared with current trends though your post seems to be logical. Not sure why Iscah has come up with that estimate since there is only around 400-500 people with 80p now for non pro data and it cleared up a bit last round. High points guys I believe they all got a skilled partner with because it is very tough to get 80-85p


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> But, how justification is this ..a person with 75 single lodged in jan 2019 will jump to 85 and doe remains same and a perosn lodged in June 2019 with spouse jump jumps to 85 and doe remains same ..and when the invitation round happens person lodged in Jan 2019 will get invite before the person lodged in June 2019


I also raised the same question, still now no answer. Anyway the new rules are not going to justify the skilled spouse.

I am again mentioning "SKILLED SPOUSE". 

There is no personal intention here to hurt singles. But practically, aft claiming 5 extra points and if someone is overtaking them with 10 points just like that is really painful. This new point system is a complete mess and still DHA is digging the implementation of it. 
Nothing is going to change. At least the govt has looked upon the students interests of studying and have tightened the rules now. Genuine students who go there really to study will be surely benefited by this.


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> But, how justification is this ..a person with 75 single lodged in jan 2019 will jump to 85 and doe remains same and a perosn lodged in June 2019 with spouse jump jumps to 85 and doe remains same ..and when the invitation round happens person lodged in Jan 2019 will get invite before the person lodged in June 2019


All are waiting for clarification but I believe the system with take off partner points from everyone ... so a consider a person with 75 single and a person at 80 with partner points ... both would become 75 points ... When all other parameters remain same ... at this point if the priority will come into picture with partner points ... the date of effect will have significance only within the same group like singles, skilled partners, etc and maybe DoHA can decide if they wanna give all invitations to singles or with skilled partners or a combination of both.

lets say 75 single and 80 with competent english ... as per new rules both will reach 85 points ... so who gets invited first ? well when you compare all other attributes, guy with 80 and competent english stands higher than guy with 75 single ... 

So far this is the only logical explanation I could arrive at ... however waiting for final print


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

Mickey Jam said:


> All are waiting for clarification but I believe the system with take off partner points from everyone ... so a consider a person with 75 single and a person at 80 with partner points ... both would become 75 points ... When all other parameters remain same ... at this point if the priority will come into picture with partner points ... the date of effect will have significance only within the same group like singles, skilled partners, etc and maybe DoHA can decide if they wanna give all invitations to singles or with skilled partners or a combination of both.
> 
> lets say 75 single and 80 with competent english ... as per new rules both will reach 85 points ... so who gets invited first ? well when you compare all other attributes, guy with 80 and competent english stands higher than guy with 75 single ...
> 
> So far this is the only logical explanation I could arrive at ... however waiting for final print


How is this difficult to understand? The DoHA basically consider the spousal status as an point providing field. So lets say we have someone with spouse points in the current system at 80 points, with DOE of July 2019 and someone who is single at 75 points with a DOE of May 2019. The Single person will have 85 and DOE of May 2019 in the new system, whereas the partner point person will have 85 points with a DOE of July 2019 in the new system... 

In the new system they are both considered as 75 + 10 points in the new system. Therefore it calculates it at the last update to the DOE. It isn't calculating it as new points, rather EXISTING points that were relevant at the DOE. In that case yes the single person with 75 points in the current system will be ahead of the partner points at 80 with a later DOE.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Epik said:


> Mickey Jam said:
> 
> 
> > All are waiting for clarification but I believe the system with take off partner points from everyone ... so a consider a person with 75 single and a person at 80 with partner points ... both would become 75 points ... When all other parameters remain same ... at this point if the priority will come into picture with partner points ... the date of effect will have significance only within the same group like singles, skilled partners, etc and maybe DoHA can decide if they wanna give all invitations to singles or with skilled partners or a combination of both.
> ...


That's what we are trying to say ..how justice is that?


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> That's what we are trying to say ..how justice is that?


That's entirely fair... I don't see why it wouldn't be. It's not like the 80 pointer is more skilled than the 75 pointer


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Epik said:


> That's entirely fair... I don't see why it wouldn't be. It's not like the 80 pointer is more skilled than the 75 pointer


The debate is forever. Whoever at 75 will own their perspective and skilled spouse has their own. Unless there is no increase in invites, no one is going to be benefited.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Theres no way or form that it even takes 4 years on average. It takes 2 years maximum which does not equate to a 4 year average.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/partner-onshore/temporary-820
Processing Time
75% of applications: 20 months
90% of applications: 29 months

Applicant will remain on a bridging visa until 820 is awarded and will remain on the 820 for a mandated full 24 months before they may submit the 801 application.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/partner-onshore/permanent-801Processing Time
75% of applications: 17 months
90% of applications: 24 months

Based on current processing times and depending on the applicant there is a possibility of it taking up to 53 months/4.4 years or more for those unfortunate remaining 10%! Now processing times are fluid and depending on the number in the queue as well as difficulty on application that processing time can either go up or down, but where it stands today even the 75% of applications pool have an average wait time of 3.4 (24 months for every 820 no matter if granted within <23 months) years to reach the PR stage (the moment the 801 is granted and no one knows who will draw the lucky early processing times). 

The applicant must also apply for both the 820 and the 801 and go through the same process of other visas as if it is a new application (police checks/new proofs) during each even though they are paid as one. The 801 can NOT be applied for until the two year anniversary of the 820 application date no matter how quickly the application turns around from a bridging to a TR. 

Vs.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-tested
Processing Time
75% of applications: 11 months
90% of applications: 22 months

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190
Processing times
75% of applications: 9 months
90% of applications: 10 months

So processing times are drastically cut for all skilled applicants wanting to get their PR vs those going the partnership visa route and are granted under a single application process!

It makes zero sense for someone who has worked and paid their dues the same as anyone else to go the partnership route simply for having an Australian partner! It is about time that the department of immigration recognized individuals that are either single or have an Australian partner as they had been excluded prior with zero consideration for their contributions and efforts that are equal to someone with a skilled partner who speaks english that is not Australian!


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi All, 

What are the chances of 85 pts (formerly 75pts + 10 single points) for 2611 with DOE almost 12mos ago, being invited on December 11 round?


----------



## voracawi (Oct 16, 2019)

According to Iscah this is how its gonna be after November. I do not understand this system, as per govt the aim of new point system is to maximise economic benefits. However, what is the guarantee that singles at some stage will have skilled spouse and he/she will work in nominated occupation?
Even unskilled spouse works and pays tax. 
what other economic benefits are they considering here?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

voracawi said:


> According to Iscah this is how its gonna be after November. I do not understand this system, as per govt the aim of new point system is to maximise economic benefits. However, what is the guarantee that singles at some stage will have skilled spouse and he/she will work in nominated occupation?
> Even unskilled spouse works and pays tax.
> what other economic benefits are they considering here?


They might expect singles to be with Australians or stay single meaning there is no need for an extra person and more visas to be given (not saying that it will always happen), so less outsiders will come to Australia. I don't really know. It's just an assumption.

I mean I am no government, but coming to a country is a privilege. They want "the good sort of people" (meaning skilled), the less "other people" come in the better for the country's development (not saying that's the truth or it's a good solution but that's how I would look at it). They cannot do anything about unskilled Australians since they're already here, but they can manage who comes in.

I also don't know how visas are given for dependents like unskilled spouses or children. If a person with an unskilled spouse comes and they have 2 kids does it mean the spouse and kids also get 189, therefore take the possibility of getting 189 from other skilled people? I'm not sure how it works, but if they do then that means Australia is losing other opportunities for more skilled people to come in (which is what they want - they want more skilled people). If it does not work that way, then disregard the last paragraph.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

voracawi said:


> According to Iscah this is how its gonna be after November. I do not understand this system, as per govt the aim of new point system is to maximise economic benefits. However, what is the guarantee that singles at some stage will have skilled spouse and he/she will work in nominated occupation?
> Even unskilled spouse works and pays tax.
> what other economic benefits are they considering here?


You have to understand that there are multiple reasons for this new point system not just economic benefits. 

10 Points for Singles and 10 for Married people with Partner Skills. 

You can argue however you want that this is a disadvantage for partners but partners with skills already had an advantage of 5 points before this new rule. 

Currently in all major Australian cities there is a huge congestion problem, the government which is elected have said many times that they are working towards reducing this congestion and one of the reason is due to 189 PR Grants, and the reason why they are pushing people to regional.

Let's consider 2 Applicants - One single and one with partner and skills

Not a lot of singles apply from offshore and a lot of couples apply from offshore
These onshore singles have studied in Australia spent around 80-90K AUD towards the Australian economy, whereas the couples have spent around 10-15k AUD towards obtaining their PR. 

When a 189 is granted to a couple they will 100% live in one of the major cities, Melbourne and Sydney most likely.
When a 189 is granted to a single they are already living in one of the major cities.

Let's say all 3 get grants
2 new people arriving into city
1 person already living in the city

There is a huge possibility that the couple will have a child because let us be honest the child will have Australian Citizenship so now that 2 is 3 

As far as singles go, I can assure you that if they marry there is a possibility of them marrying a unskilled partner but they will have to spend $8k on partner visa if from overseas, but the majority of singles will find a partner who already lives in Australia because let us be honest we singles prefer who has already stayed in Australia rather than bringing someone from overseas arranged by our parents, and most singles on this forum would agree with me, and the singles you are competing against are very young and do not want to marry before the age of 28.

So let me ask you who is better for Australia? 
A single who already lives here? has a job in their field or a couple who will have a child in future after their grant and will probably struggle to find a job in their own field because let me tell you it is hard to find a job if you are from overseas unless you somehow learn the Australian culture within a few weeks of coming to Australia.

Now this may seem pretty small but if you consider this at a large scale it is something to think about.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> You have to understand that there are multiple reasons for this new point system not just economic benefits.
> 
> 10 Points for Singles and 10 for Married people with Partner Skills.
> 
> ...



I do agree on this with you. It might not seem fair, but living in the country is a privilege and not something you are owed.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Honestly I'm a bit scared with current trends though your post seems to be logical. Not sure why Iscah has come up with that estimate since there is only around 400-500 people with 80p now for non pro data and it cleared up a bit last round. High points guys I believe they all got a skilled partner with because it is very tough to get 80-85p


Yeah, I reckon many 80+ pointers would have had a partner already to reach those points.
Also, I would say Iscah tried to combine 10 point for singles + 10 point for STEM, so that's why they think many might reach 90. However, I would say that the proportion of people having STEM qualification is very low as they must study their Masters by Research/phD in Australia.
Hence, there are still many variables that need to be considered for the estimates and I would say that Iscah is playing safe, which they leave most of them out of the equation.
So, hang on tight, focus on your CCL and hope for the best, I think things are gonna be ok.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> You have to understand that there are multiple reasons for this new point system not just economic benefits.
> 
> 10 Points for Singles and 10 for Married people with Partner Skills.
> 
> ...


"or a couple who will have a child in future after their grant " they bring them from offshore already 1/3 of skilled pool goes to children.
of course a single who studied and living/working in australia is better on so many levels


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

etadaking said:


> Yeah, I reckon many 80+ pointers would have had a partner already to reach those points.
> Also, I would say Iscah tried to combine 10 point for singles + 10 point for STEM, so that's why they think many might reach 90. However, I would say that the proportion of people having STEM qualification is very low as they must study their Masters by Research/phD in Australia.
> Hence, there are still many variables that need to be considered for the estimates and I would say that Iscah is playing safe, which they leave most of them out of the equation.
> So, hang on tight, focus on your CCL and hope for the best, I think things are gonna be ok.


lot do to get student visa though so i wouldnt be suprised to see some singles getting 20pt after 16nov (for stem and being lonely)


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

berriberri said:


> lot do to get student visa though so i wouldnt be suprised to see some singles getting 20pt after 16nov (for stem and being lonely)


A single with STEM already has 5 points in EOI so only 15 points gained eace:


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

berriberri said:


> lot do to get student visa though so i wouldnt be suprised to see some singles getting 20pt after 16nov (for stem and being lonely)


Firstly, only 15pts. Secondly, as I said there are only few people who are elibigile for STEM points.
Many people would be like me, turning down phD offers (even from Melbourne Uni) as they don't want to sacrifice 3.5-4 years of not having a life. Also, many Masters by Research are offered with only 1.5 years, and you need at least 2 years to be eligible for STEM points.
Anyways, it's all just my 2 cents, and I know nothing.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

veshi said:


> They might expect singles to be with Australians or stay single meaning there is no need for an extra person and more visas to be given (not saying that it will always happen), so less outsiders will come to Australia. I don't really know. It's just an assumption.
> 
> I mean I am no government, but coming to a country is a privilege. They want "the good sort of people" (meaning skilled), the less "other people" come in the better for the country's development (not saying that's the truth or it's a good solution but that's how I would look at it). They cannot do anything about unskilled Australians since they're already here, but they can manage who comes in.
> 
> I also don't know how visas are given for dependents like unskilled spouses or children. If a person with an unskilled spouse comes and they have 2 kids does it mean the spouse and kids also get 189, therefore take the possibility of getting 189 from other skilled people? I'm not sure how it works, but if they do then that means Australia is losing other opportunities for more skilled people to come in (which is what they want - they want more skilled people). If it does not work that way, then disregard the last paragraph.


"I also don't know how visas are given for dependents like unskilled spouses or children. If a person with an unskilled spouse comes and they have 2 kids does it mean the spouse and kids also get 189, therefore take the possibility of getting 189 from other skilled people? "
Of course!! both spouse/kids get 189 visa PR. and counted in the incoming skilled pool of the year.
they all come with 3y old babies atom scientists with 189PR


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

I was looking at the ongoing discussion between single and partner point calculations.So, few more pointers from myside.

Do you guys think that single can contribute too much towards Australia economy than a couple keeping in mind that couple had already worked more years together and have more savings to buy properties. 

Do you guys think that, couple gets free education or health benefits for kids which is a general benefit that every developed country provides in many different form, at the same time spends more in consumption market as well. 

Do you guys think that a couple will most likely settle in Australia and bring in foreign money whereas a single may leave country if better opportunity found elsewhere.

Aus govt knows it very well and also knows their current economy going down. So they are more worried in talents then numbers. 

Again keep in mind that skilled spouse got highest priority in any given point in present or future.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Also why are we forgetting additional 5 points for studying in regional area - because one of the other change is 1 additional year on Graduate visa if a student graduates from a regional university - to attract more SINGLES to regional areas. That would also play a factor in long term! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

voracawi said:


> According to Iscah this is how its gonna be after November. I do not understand this system, as per govt the aim of new point system is to maximise economic benefits. However, what is the guarantee that singles at some stage will have skilled spouse and he/she will work in nominated occupation?
> Even unskilled spouse works and pays tax.
> what other economic benefits are they considering here?


The point is not just to maximise economic benefit. It's also to reduce congestion. Thats why they are prioritising singles and skilled spouse.

Whats the guarantee that an unskilled spouse will work and pay taxes? and not just claim unemployment and benefits off centerlink? There is a greater risk of that happening compared to skilled singles/spouses.

Of course there is no guarantee that a single will marry to a skilled spouse but at least for now they are reducing unskilled workers and reducing congestion as much as they can. It is a pretty simple rule/logic to be honest.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sriharsa007 said:


> I was looking at the ongoing discussion between single and partner point calculations.So, few more pointers from myside.
> 
> Do you guys think that single can contribute too much towards Australia economy than a couple keeping in mind that couple had already worked more years together and have more savings to buy properties.
> 
> ...



1. If offshore couples have enough savings, they are better off buying property in their own country and live a happy life. Why come to Australia and struggle to find a job? They come here to earn more and have a better life, if they have money a better life is already possible in their own country

2. Yes they do, all those things comes through taxes, and as someone else mentioned a couple can have one person taking money off centrelink and never work. i.e. drain on economy

3. If the couple had foreign money? why come to Australia? Compared to a single if he/she has chosen Australia as a country for studies it is pretty evident that they did not want to go to USA or Canada

4. After points change everyone will have equal priority. If more points you are invited if same points DOE decides


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Could you please all stop arguing about single or partner, student or not student, how much money you already spent, whatever degree you had, whoever contributed more to country whatever. 

The 189 point table or invitation mechanism is just part of immigration strategy and it has NOTHING to do with the real life/skill/contribution to Aus economy whatsoever. If the immi department thinks they would boost the economy by simply changing the point table then they are dreaming.

From our immigrants' points of view, Immigration is complicated and difficult also everyone has an unique story to tell. At this stage there are limited options and all we could do is keep calm and carry on....


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Could you please all stop arguing about single or partner, student or not student, how much money you already spent, whatever degree you had, whoever contributed more to country whatever.
> 
> The 189 point table or invitation mechanism is just part of immigration strategy and it has NOTHING to do with the real life/skill/contribution to Aus economy whatsoever. If the immi department thinks they would boost the economy by simply changing the point table then they are dreaming.
> 
> From our immigrants' points of view, Immigration is complicated and difficult also everyone has an unique story to tell. At this stage there are limited options and all we could do is keep calm and carry on....


Agreed. I been witness this endless argue since Apr and I believe this should a good time to put a period on it.

No matter they are politicians or departments, they don't give us a F since we can't vote. They do whatever they can to make voter happy.


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 1. If offshore couples have enough savings, they are better off buying property in their own country and live a happy life. Why come to Australia and struggle to find a job? They come here to earn more and have a better life, if they have money a better life is already possible in their own country
> 
> 2. Yes they do, all those things comes through taxes, and as someone else mentioned a couple can have one person taking money off centrelink and never work. i.e. drain on economy
> 
> ...


My point is towards single vs a couple not on offshore vs onshore. 
No idea, how it is drain on economy, while ruining their own career and spend spouse's money. Would appreciate if share a link or elaborate. 

You do not decide if couple come to Australia or not. It's a demand supply logic. Australia invites so people go. But looking at the current point system its easy to point out how Australia playing trap game.

DOE decides that, couple is given more priority than single if same point and same DOE. It's a no brainer.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Could you please all stop arguing about single or partner, student or not student, how much money you already spent, whatever degree you had, whoever contributed more to country whatever.
> 
> The 189 point table or invitation mechanism is just part of immigration strategy and it has NOTHING to do with the real life/skill/contribution to Aus economy whatsoever. If the immi department thinks they would boost the economy by simply changing the point table then they are dreaming.
> 
> From our immigrants' points of view, Immigration is complicated and difficult also everyone has an unique story to tell. At this stage there are limited options and all we could do is keep calm and carry on....


I do agree, let alone them change themselves. We can't do anything. If money doesn't go all over places to Australia, and economic growth is low, they will need to change the law again. And we shouldn't put all eggs into the Oz bag at all. They said in the very first time that this is invited by chance, so whoever grab the chance they would go ahead. Who don't should think of other ways. Cheers!


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

sriharsa007 said:


> My point is towards single vs a couple not on offshore vs onshore.
> No idea, how it is drain on economy, while ruining their own career and spend spouse's money. Would appreciate if share a link or elaborate.
> 
> You do not decide if couple come to Australia or not. It's a demand supply logic. Australia invites so people go. But looking at the current point system its easy to point out how Australia playing trap game.
> ...


I don't really want to get into the single vs couple thing over and over again but just keep in mind that your comparisons are flawed. If you want to compare contribution to the economy, you should compare a couple with 2 singles (both are more skilled than couple because but they got invited without the spouse extra) because couples take up 2 slots.


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> I don't really want to get into the single vs couple thing over and over again but just keep in mind that your comparisons are flawed. If you want to compare contribution to the economy, you should compare a couple with 2 singles (both are more skilled than couple because but they got invited without the spouse extra) because couples take up 2 slots.


I am talking in business prospective. A single may not dare to buy a property in Australia due to marriage uncertainty or better opportunity else where or less savings at this moment. Whereas, a couple has a backup to payback the loan or spend the foreign savings. So any Govt always prefer those profiles who contribute to economy. Hope you guys understand more better where I am coming from.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

International students contributed $34 billion to Australia's economy in 2018.

If a student invests so much money into his education individually, he would want to think of long term and I think that justifies the boost of additional 10 points for singles to keep the balance.

https://ministers.education.gov.au/tehan/continued-growth-international-education-sector


I feel that the migration program should be separate for onshore and offshore candidates. It would be much more fair! 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sriharsa007 said:


> I am talking in business prospective. A single may not dare to buy a property in Australia due to marriage uncertainty or better opportunity else where or less savings at this moment. Whereas, a couple has a backup to payback the loan or spend the foreign savings. So any Govt always prefer those profiles who contribute to economy. Hope you guys understand more better where I am coming from.


I can buy a property if I want to, I have two friends who are single who brought properties after getting PR, so do not use the word "dare" as I have met singles in my Professional Year program who have bought properties as well.
I also know Couples who struggle to buy properties because one of them does not have a job and/or are living off centrelink.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> International students contributed $34 billion to Australia's economy in 2018.
> 
> If a student invests so much money into his education individually, he would want to think of long term and I think that justifies the boost of additional 10 points for singles to keep the balance.
> 
> ...


I think we have sliced and diced this topic from every possible angle by now through these numerous posts. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I can buy a property if I want to, I have two friends who are single who brought properties after getting PR, so do not use the word "dare" as I have met singles in my Professional Year program who have bought properties as well.
> I also know Couples who struggle to buy properties because one of them does not have a job and/or are living off centrelink.


With due respect, agree that 'dare' is not a write word. Exceptions are always there. but economy runs on average statistics and its a fact that immigrants boost the property market and grow foreign reserves and logic says couple are mostly part of it.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sriharsa007 said:


> With due respect, agree that 'dare' is not a write word. Exceptions are always there. but economy runs on average statistics and its a fact that immigrants boost the property market and grow foreign reserves and logic says couple are mostly part of it.


Well, too bad for couples I guess, Australian Government now wants Single people, I am crying a river for all the couples eace:


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

The point to understand for all that, it is still a fair point system where skilled spouses are given highest priority then singles.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Could you please all stop arguing about single or partner, student or not student, how much money you already spent, whatever degree you had, whoever contributed more to country whatever.
> 
> The 189 point table or invitation mechanism is just part of immigration strategy and it has NOTHING to do with the real life/skill/contribution to Aus economy whatsoever. If the immi department thinks they would boost the economy by simply changing the point table then they are dreaming.
> 
> From our immigrants' points of view, Immigration is complicated and difficult also everyone has an unique story to tell. At this stage there are limited options and all we could do is keep calm and carry on....


.

I completely agree with JennyWang. Lets stop arguing on the points system.
Our arguments are not going to change anything. Everyone irrespective of Single or Married and the points, have worked very hard to come to this stage, they are now. Lets all respect that. If we are not able to get the invite, we need to think about the next possible path. Arguments are not going to change the system or get us the invite.Lets Stick to the very basic reason why we all joined the forum: to pass information, get information and help each other.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sriharsa007 said:


> The point to understand for all that, it is still a fair point system where skilled spouses are given highest priority then singles.


Nope
That was a wrong interpretation 
Now within the same points all applicants are equal and will be invited based on DOE only 

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

anirbna said:


> I think we have sliced and diced this topic from every possible angle by now through these numerous posts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


LOL! It is unbelievably insane that every angle could lead to heated arguments.


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi guys,
If we don't get an invitation, we always have other options like 190 and 491.
I am an offshore single currently with 70 points in 262112 and I know that I don't have a chance now. But after Nov., I may have a slight chance of getting an invitation. So I am happy with the changes. But I also have made peace with regional visas.
I know that the situation is reverse for couples with unskilled spouses. These changes will be a bit frustrating for them.
What I am trying to say is that all that matters is our perspective. We all have tried hard and spend good money for assessment and language (funny thing: PTE is not held in Iran so we have to go to Turkey or elsewhere 🤣) and had months of waiting and stress. But immigration systems all over the world are not about being fair, they are like a war and who ever can obtain more points wins.
I wish you all happiness and joy. Hope for the best! 💚


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Happy news for Perth graduates !!!!

https://www.iscah.com/great-news-perth-students-491-190-state-sponsorships/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

But what if DOE is on the same date?


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> That was a wrong interpretation
> Now within the same points all applicants are equal and will be invited based on DOE only
> 
> Cheers


But what if the DOE is on the same day?


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

sriharsa007 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...



Then by hour, minute, second. if you look at your EOI submitted time in SkillSelect you will know.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

sriharsa007 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


if you go into your EOI on top right corner there is EOI Point Breakdown where the Date of Effect row actually displays the exact time HH:MM:SS when you submitted you EOI.I guess they will will go down to even seconds, if necessary


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

victorgu said:


> Then by hour, minute, second. if you look at your EOI submitted time in SkillSelect you will know.


Well, let's have this discussion after dec 11.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

sriharsa007 said:


> Well, let's have this discussion after dec 11.


The priority thing which they have mentioned previously is really useless and the point system changes created some heated arguments among applicants. And yes we need to wait for couple of rounds to find the actual movements.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

sriharsa007 said:


> Well, let's have this discussion after dec 11.


There is no discussion, they have clearly confirmed there is no priority and it's based solely on points and DOE.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*What's happening*

Hi Folks,

I have been out of the forum for sometime now.

I was browsing through to understand whats latest and I see only 85+ pointers for 189 visa.

Why is it the case and only 100 invites every round. Is it true?

What new rule has impacts on overall points and how is it going to benefit aspirants.

If any of you have time , then please help in coming up to speed. Thanks


----------



## gpitchuka (Sep 12, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> Yeps. Got it!


have u got ur EOI ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

perception30 said:


> Finally, a delightful invitation round after a very long time. Lots of you have received invitation this round. Hopefully DIBP will continue this trend in the next round as well. Things are looking good for 80/85 pointers


How is that your overall score is 80 brother ?


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

gpitchuka said:


> have u got ur EOI ?


Yeh got it.


----------



## akumar069 (Oct 18, 2019)

*Input Required*

Hi All, 

Can someone please let me know what are realistic chances for getting 189 invites for me or my spouse. 

1) Job Code: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
DOE: 24-May-19
Points: The current point is 75 which will go to 85 (+5 more points for qualified spouse and +5 points for completing one professional year in Aus) after the rule change in Nov. 

2) Job Code: Software Engineer (261313)
DOE: 09-Aug-2019
Points: The current point is 80 which will go to 85 (+5 more points for qualified spouse) after the rule change in Nov. 

I am just thinking if I need to appear for NAATI to further increase my points to 90. 
3) How difficult is the exam and how much is the waiting time? Can someone suggest a good coaching institute in Sydney with my second language being Hindi?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

akumar069 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please let me know what are realistic chances for getting 189 invites for me or my spouse.
> 
> ...


Small to no chance before rule change, after rule change, 85 with DOE in May is kinda good but it's still in the grey area as we don't know too much at this point. If you can increase to 90, you will have a very decent chance of being invited.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi everyone. What do you think my chances for 189. I'm a mechanical engineer 233512 with 75 points now, and 85 after November changes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi,

I would like to ask if an applicant who studied in Canberra for his PhD can get 5 points after November 16. Is Canberra even considered as regional?

Thank you


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*221111*

I have 85 points for 189 and 90 for 190 DOE July 2019.

Any hopes for me in or after November.

Accountant
Single

Thanks


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> But, how justification is this ..a person with 75 single lodged in jan 2019 will jump to 85 and doe remains same and a perosn lodged in June 2019 with spouse jump jumps to 85 and doe remains same ..and when the invitation round happens person lodged in Jan 2019 will get invite before the person lodged in June 2019


That's a totally valid point... @NB could you please explain?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Epik said:


> How is this difficult to understand? The DoHA basically consider the spousal status as an point providing field. So lets say we have someone with spouse points in the current system at 80 points, with DOE of July 2019 and someone who is single at 75 points with a DOE of May 2019. The Single person will have 85 and DOE of May 2019 in the new system, whereas the partner point person will have 85 points with a DOE of July 2019 in the new system...
> 
> 
> 
> In the new system they are both considered as 75 + 10 points in the new system. Therefore it calculates it at the last update to the DOE. It isn't calculating it as new points, rather EXISTING points that were relevant at the DOE. In that case yes the single person with 75 points in the current system will be ahead of the partner points at 80 with a later DOE.


But that is totally illogical and unfair. A person with spouse has paid extra for spouse assessment. Also the spouse has same skill + competent english as compared to the single person.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Epik said:


> That's entirely fair... I don't see why it wouldn't be. It's not like the 80 pointer is more skilled than the 75 pointer


Hahahahaha... It's not about 80 having more skills than 75. It's about how close 80 were to the criteria satisfaction (partner + competent english + same skills).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

https://insidestory.org.au/migratio...skx8Lz4kitMaCWkdtVWgVS2EyP6oOw-5stRGT70Gf5wpM

So all of us are in never ending limbo of migration process?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Epik said:
> 
> 
> > How is this difficult to understand? The DoHA basically consider the spousal status as an point providing field. So lets say we have someone with spouse points in the current system at 80 points, with DOE of July 2019 and someone who is single at 75 points with a DOE of May 2019. The Single person will have 85 and DOE of May 2019 in the new system, whereas the partner point person will have 85 points with a DOE of July 2019 in the new system...
> ...


Yeah how much extra he paid? Compare it to another single person, how much he spent to obtain all the points. And how much more two singles will pay for visa fees?


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Epik said:
> 
> 
> > How is this difficult to understand? The DoHA basically consider the spousal status as an point providing field. So lets say we have someone with spouse points in the current system at 80 points, with DOE of July 2019 and someone who is single at 75 points with a DOE of May 2019. The Single person will have 85 and DOE of May 2019 in the new system, whereas the partner point person will have 85 points with a DOE of July 2019 in the new system...
> ...


An extra $1000 for all that stuff is not the same cost as Australian University qualifications... The reality is most couples aren't already living in Australia. This in and of itself is a disadvantage. Couples are untested in the Australian workplace which makes it difficult for them to get jobs. Whereas if you live and work there you're already tested and are likely getting job offers every day.


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Epik said:
> 
> 
> > That's entirely fair... I don't see why it wouldn't be. It's not like the 80 pointer is more skilled than the 75 pointer
> ...


By the logic if singles with an earlier doe had those extra points they would have already been invited. So they're the ones who are more hard done by...


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> ankittanna said:
> 
> 
> > Epik said:
> ...


At the end of the day it isn't about up front cost. It's about congestion and investing in the future. Couples are likely to have kids sooner/already have kids. This means they will be choosing more in child care and health care. Whereas singles are more likely to find Australian partners and even if they don't, you are delaying all the costs from kids etc by a few years and gaining an extra few years in taxes. 

Everyone thinks it's about the upfront cost but they don't care about the upfront cost. It's all politically motivated and at the end of the day Australia owes us nothing no matter how much we spent. There's nothing that says "you're guaranteed residency if you do this."


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Epik said:


> Marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > ankittanna said:
> ...


Yeah, but two singles will make two families here. Isn't it more profitable for government?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> Yeah, but two singles will make two families here. Isn't it more profitable for government?


Two singles can marry each other and have only 1 family
Even a supercomputer will fail in trying to analyse all the possibilities 

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Epik said:


> An extra $1000 for all that stuff is not the same cost as Australian University qualifications... The reality is most couples aren't already living in Australia. This in and of itself is a disadvantage. Couples are untested in the Australian workplace which makes it difficult for them to get jobs. Whereas if you live and work there you're already tested and are likely getting job offers every day.


May I ask you do you have any supporting evidence to draw a conclusion like that?
Where is your statistics?
I'm sorry that the immi law does not go with your logic. Onshore applicants have already got a number of extra points that they could claim compared to the offshore ones. Onshore/offshore and married/single are mutually independent factors.


----------



## gpitchuka (Sep 12, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> Yeh got it.


awesome.... 

can I get in touch with u ? My email ID is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

sriharsa007 said:


> I was looking at the ongoing discussion between single and partner point calculations.So, few more pointers from myside.
> 
> Do you guys think that single can contribute too much towards Australia economy than a couple keeping in mind that couple had already worked more years together and have more savings to buy properties.
> 
> ...


Very true ... GDP is not only paying taxes but also consumption ... no match for couples expenditure and when it comes to kids ... an average family spends a lot than singles ... 

Young singles, who probably went to australia (not by earning money themselves but maybe sponsored by family in most cases), Aus study points, Aus 1 year exp points, PY points, CCL points, = they are already 80 pointers while married skilled people probably worked more than 10 years offshore to reach 75 points ... without skilled partners, what they bring on table is years of experience ... which singles would generally earn after working for next 10 years on an equal field ?

Do not forget the singles are gonna get married someday and have kids too ... and this kids gonna be the future of Australia ... doesnt matter they came from elsewhere or were born there


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> I don't really want to get into the single vs couple thing over and over again but just keep in mind that your comparisons are flawed. If you want to compare contribution to the economy, you should compare a couple with 2 singles (both are more skilled than couple because but they got invited without the spouse extra) because couples take up 2 slots.


The whole purpose of Australia's immigration policy is to increase its population to stay relevant in the world economy but just getting tax money

There are countries selling PR and Citizenship simply by paying big money ... I dont think Australia falls in that category ... If all they want is tax money only its no brainer they can put a price tag on PR and Citizenship ... I believe they want population which will grow and carry the spirit of Australia for generations to come

After 100 years ... its doesn't matter who landed with unskilled spouse and who came single ... end of the day they expect everyone to have a family which can call Aus their home ...

I am not sure how singles are gonna contribute to population ... without getting married and / or having unskilled children at some point in time


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for the link. 

BTW guys new foi logs are available in the immi disclosure logs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mickey Jam said:


> The whole purpose of Australia's immigration policy is to increase its population to stay relevant in the world economy but just getting tax money
> 
> There are countries selling PR and Citizenship simply by paying big money ... I dont think Australia falls in that category ... If all they want is tax money only its no brainer they can put a price tag on PR and Citizenship ... I believe they want population which will grow and carry the spirit of Australia for generations to come
> 
> ...


Australia is also a capitalist country
They also sell PR 
Investors can invest 5M AUD and can get PR tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Who has 5M )) Buying a Canadian passport (Quebec investor program) is only 300k CAD.
Australia could have such cheaper program. I know for a fact that at least many many iranians would apply.


NB said:


> Mickey Jam said:
> 
> 
> > The whole purpose of Australia's immigration policy is to increase its population to stay relevant in the world economy but just getting tax money
> ...


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

If students in Australia need to be given more chance for PR then just increase the points for Australian Study. Why to give 10 points to all single people? I do not understand this logic because single may marry to unskilled spouse in future then what is the point?


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> If students in Australia need to be given more chance for PR then just increase the points for Australian Study. Why to give 10 points to all single people? I do not understand this logic because single may marry to unskilled spouse in future then what is the point?


Yes but in that case they won't take up a PR visa, exactly what DHA wants !


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

kars.perf said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> BTW guys new foi logs are available in the immi disclosure logs.


I wonder what the heck happened with 2613 85 pointers. It went from 14 new eois a month to 252 in August?? I'm assuming it's a case of someone just spamming the system. If not then good luck to everyone under 2613. It's about to become the new accounting.


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

Epik said:


> I wonder what the heck happened with 2613 85 pointers. It went from 14 new eois a month to 252 in August?? I'm assuming it's a case of someone just spamming the system. If not then good luck to everyone under 2613. It's about to become the new accounting.



Yeah, even I observed that. 14 85 pointers as on July 31st and 252 on Aug 28th. It is a large number for 85 points. But hopefully, all the 85 pointers till October should have been cleared in the October round. Only the ones after 11th will start piling up. They should give out a consistent number of invites every month from now on, for 80 now/ 85 after November pointers to get an invite. Otherwise, new EOIs with higher points will keep coming in and they will get the invite. That is what happened till now. ( We see so many 80 pointers now because of the 5 months lesser invites Apr to June, Aug and Sep.).


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

kars.perf said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> BTW guys new foi logs are available in the immi disclosure logs.


HI mate, where can i find the updated disclosure logs?


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

alexng0622 said:


> kars.perf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link.
> ...


Try this link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

I have 75 points in 189 software engineer and in November it will become 80. Is there any chance to get invitation.

I have also 5 years NSW experience. Is there any chance to get nsw state sponsorship.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Epik said:


> I wonder what the heck happened with 2613 85 pointers. It went from 14 new eois a month to 252 in August?? I'm assuming it's a case of someone just spamming the system. If not then good luck to everyone under 2613. It's about to become the new accounting.


Really surprising. compared the 2 FOIs. On 16th July under 2613 there was 408 Nos of 80 Pointers & 7 nos of 85 Pointers. where as on 28th August there were 712 nos of 80 pointers and 252 nos of 85 pointers. So in 42 days in system 304 nos of 80 pointer and 245 no of 85 pointers get added, which means per day around 8 - 80 points & 6 of 85 pointers get submitted. That seems a quite a high no to me unless someone spamming or most of them duplicate EOIs. 

Can we do a sampling of data with how many 80/85/90/75 pointers here in this forum and see if that matches with this data?


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Really surprising. compared the 2 FOIs. On 16th July under 2613 there was 408 Nos of 80 Pointers & 7 nos of 85 Pointers. where as on 28th August there were 712 nos of 80 pointers and 252 nos of 85 pointers. So in 42 days in system 304 nos of 80 pointer and 245 no of 85 pointers get added, which means per day around 8 - 80 points & 6 of 85 pointers get submitted. That seems a quite a high no to me unless someone spamming or most of them duplicate EOIs.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do a sampling of data with how many 80/85/90/75 pointers here in this forum and see if that matches with this data?


2613-80, to be 85 in November

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

anirbna said:


> 2613-80, to be 85 in November
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeah .. most of them, and some 75 pointers will also be 85.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

anirbna said:


> ParoP said:
> 
> 
> > Really surprising. compared the 2 FOIs. On 16th July under 2613 there was 408 Nos of 80 Pointers & 7 nos of 85 Pointers. where as on 28th August there were 712 nos of 80 pointers and 252 nos of 85 pointers. So in 42 days in system 304 nos of 80 pointer and 245 no of 85 pointers get added, which means per day around 8 - 80 points & 6 of 85 pointers get submitted. That seems a quite a high no to me unless someone spamming or most of them duplicate EOIs.
> ...


I am shocked. By the time nov changes kick in, there will be 1000+ 80 pointers and a few hundred 85. (Unless they have a big round in November and clear backlog of 80 at least till July or mid August). 
I wonder how many of these 80/85 will reach 90.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

anirbna said:


> 2613-80, to be 85 in November
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Is there a similar hike in 75 pointers? If so then it must be a spam.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Really surprising. compared the 2 FOIs. On 16th July under 2613 there was 408 Nos of 80 Pointers & 7 nos of 85 Pointers. where as on 28th August there were 712 nos of 80 pointers and 252 nos of 85 pointers. So in 42 days in system 304 nos of 80 pointer and 245 no of 85 pointers get added, which means per day around 8 - 80 points & 6 of 85 pointers get submitted. That seems a quite a high no to me unless someone spamming or most of them duplicate EOIs.
> 
> Can we do a sampling of data with how many 80/85/90/75 pointers here in this forum and see if that matches with this data?



2613- 80 points with EOI Effect: 01st July.

Will be 85 from November with Partner English and 90 if Partner ACS is positive.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Mickey Jam said:


> The whole purpose of Australia's immigration policy is to increase its population to stay relevant in the world economy but just getting tax money
> 
> There are countries selling PR and Citizenship simply by paying big money ... I dont think Australia falls in that category ... If all they want is tax money only its no brainer they can put a price tag on PR and Citizenship ... I believe they want population which will grow and carry the spirit of Australia for generations to come
> 
> ...


Yes yes, that's what Australia do!! Woozwer wooombats!


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

Do people who have applied with 5 partner points get another 10 points if their partner have all the skills assessed and competent English ?
I think it should be a total of 10 points max including the already claimed points
Same as how singles will get 10 points 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

varunbabu008 said:


> Do people who have applied with 5 partner points get another 10 points if their partner have all the skills assessed and competent English ?
> I think it should be a total of 10 points max including the already claimed points
> Same as how singles will get 10 points
> 
> ...


Nope 
It will be 10 points total for skilled spouse after 16 nov

Cheers


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

Epik said:


> How is this difficult to understand? The DoHA basically consider the spousal status as an point providing field. So lets say we have someone with spouse points in the current system at 80 points, with DOE of July 2019 and someone who is single at 75 points with a DOE of May 2019. The Single person will have 85 and DOE of May 2019 in the new system, whereas the partner point person will have 85 points with a DOE of July 2019 in the new system...
> 
> In the new system they are both considered as 75 + 10 points in the new system. Therefore it calculates it at the last update to the DOE. It isn't calculating it as new points, rather EXISTING points that were relevant at the DOE. In that case yes the single person with 75 points in the current system will be ahead of the partner points at 80 with a later DOE.


We are comparing 75 single with 80 without partner points but later claiming competent english of partner even if 75 single applied months before all other attributes are not matching even tough both would reach 85 points with different DOE ... point is to compare first by taking off partner points and than give priority to people as per new points system ... you can take away from guy who had 80 without partner points and is left behind only because he is married


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Please fill this for better tracking of the score after 16th November:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sOuWHY6U9kibNPiEnMzlxcvJd98CEGZnX1LBmUO25Ys/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Majority of USA work force is applying for Canada and Australia visa (including myself) due to uncertainty over H1 visa. I am pretty sure the major contribution in spike for 2613 is due to this. I stay in one of the smaller IT hub in USA (not NY, CA, TX), in my city alone around 500 people are appearing for PTE/IELTS (each week) put together and most of them are Indians applying for PR in Canada/Australia. I and my friends noticed this when we gave the exams recently. We were in shock. Not to scare but the fact is most of the US workforce have masters and 8+ years of work experience. Canada PR cut-off is also increased due to applications from US. In my team alone I know at-least 10 have applied and 3 got Canada PR already.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

NB said:


> Two singles can marry each other and have only 1 family
> Even a supercomputer will fail in trying to analyse all the possibilities
> 
> Cheers


The reality is that this is just for votes. The government are trying to achieve two goals that somewhat compete:

Appear "hard" on immigration by cutting the numbers arriving
Grow the economy whilst recognising that productivity is not growing

IMO the west is going to have a productivity overhang. Governments have seen a drop in productivity growth because they combat productivity gains with "******** jobs", as they're highly dependent on consumers spending. 1 in 3 UK workers in London believe their jobs have absolutely zero purpose: they are only employed to earn money to spend to buy the products that keep the demand going. Meantime the productivity outside such jobs is increasing rapidly. There will come a time when each industry flips the switch and is "disrupted" by the high-productivity competition. (Check out current banking, Amazon, etc). I think for Australia there will be,. in the next 10 years, a point where that switch flips and they realise they have a productivity overhang: too much stuff produced for too few consumers and too much labour available. That's going to be ugly.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Please fill this for better tracking of the score after 16th November:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sOuWHY6U9kibNPiEnMzlxcvJd98CEGZnX1LBmUO25Ys/edit?usp=sharing


Great I was just planning to do this. I have added one more column Single/ married skilled + comp eng partner / Married comp eng partner. so that we understand a rough percentage of each type. Let gather some sample data and create our own estimation. 

Thanks for your effort.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

YashPlanB said:


> Majority of USA work force is applying for Canada and Australia visa (including myself) due to uncertainty over H1 visa. I am pretty sure the major contribution in spike for 2613 is due to this. I stay in one of the smaller IT hub in USA (not NY, CA, TX), in my city alone around 500 people are appearing for PTE/IELTS (each week) put together and most of them are Indians applying for PR in Canada/Australia. I and my friends noticed this when we gave the exams recently. We were in shock. Not to scare but the fact is most of the US workforce have masters and 8+ years of work experience. Canada PR cut-off is also increased due to applications from US. In my team alone I know at-least 10 have applied and 3 got Canada PR already.


May be, but only to a certain extent because
1. No extra points for masters in Australian Points system 
2. More than 8 yrs (actually 10+) as ACS deducts 2 or more yrs. This yields majority of the people should have lost 5 points in age factor. 
3. If so many people are applying, then forums should have been flooded with conversations. I follow most of the 189,2613 forums. I haven't seen any such. 
4. To reach 85 as per current situation is not an easy job. U have to write NAATI (seats almost filled till first quarter of next year) which can be done only in Aus+ skilled spouse or aus study/aus exp
5. Scoring 79+ or IELTS 8 is not a cake walk .Most of the ppl will give 5-6 attempts to reach it. Even native speakers find it difficult sometimes


may be you have seen some 10-15 ppl talking about aus pr, but not everyone will be having 80-85 and that too within a month it has increased. 

Canada point increase might be possible because they award extra point for masters.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Silentpoison said:


> YashPlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Majority of USA work force is applying for Canada and Australia visa (including myself) due to uncertainty over H1 visa. I am pretty sure the major contribution in spike for 2613 is due to this. I stay in one of the smaller IT hub in USA (not NY, CA, TX), in my city alone around 500 people are appearing for PTE/IELTS (each week) put together and most of them are Indians applying for PR in Canada/Australia. I and my friends noticed this when we gave the exams recently. We were in shock. Not to scare but the fact is most of the US workforce have masters and 8+ years of work experience. Canada PR cut-off is also increased due to applications from US. In my team alone I know at-least 10 have applied and 3 got Canada PR already.
> ...


Weren't there 20 points for masters and 15 for bachelor? And PTE, compared to all other test formats, in fact can often be a cake walk, basically just depending on the questions that certain day. Certainly was a cake walk for my wife with 85+ and me with straight 90, both being first attempts as non-native speakers and after less than a month of preparation. A colleague of mine was lacking just 1 point for 79+ on 1st attempt after only a week of preparation, and 2nd attempt was worse even with more studying, it's totally weird. Anyway, what I'm trying to point out is that people who have been living in the US for a long time will fairly often get 79+ the first or second exam.


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

*YashPlanB*



Vladroid said:


> Weren't there 20 points for masters and 15 for bachelor? And PTE, compared to all other test formats, in fact can often be a cake walk, basically just depending on the questions that certain day. Certainly was a cake walk for my wife with 85+ and me with straight 90, both being first attempts as non-native speakers and after less than a month of preparation. A colleague of mine was lacking just 1 point for 79+ on 1st attempt after only a week of preparation, and 2nd attempt was worse even with more studying, it's totally weird. Anyway, what I'm trying to point out is that people who have been living in the US for a long time will fairly often get 79+ the first or second exam.


You are right.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Vladroid said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > YashPlanB said:
> ...



Masters and bachelors have both 15 points. You only get 5 extra points if you have done minimum 2 years (I think so but I might be mistaken) masters program by research. Not all programs are done that way.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

YashPlanB said:


> Majority of USA work force is applying for Canada and Australia visa (including myself) due to uncertainty over H1 visa. I am pretty sure the major contribution in spike for 2613 is due to this. I stay in one of the smaller IT hub in USA (not NY, CA, TX), in my city alone around 500 people are appearing for PTE/IELTS (each week) put together and most of them are Indians applying for PR in Canada/Australia. I and my friends noticed this when we gave the exams recently. We were in shock. Not to scare but the fact is most of the US workforce have masters and 8+ years of work experience. Canada PR cut-off is also increased due to applications from US. In my team alone I know at-least 10 have applied and 3 got Canada PR already.


Hey, 

Can you give us a breakdown of your points? and how many points would an average candidate from USA have?

Thanks


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you give us a breakdown of your points? and how many points would an average candidate from USA have?
> 
> Thanks


My guessing:

Age(at least 33 but less than 40 years): 25
Pte: 20
Offshore Exp(8 yrs): 15
Degree: 15
Partner?: 5
Phd?: 5


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Is there a similar hike in 75 pointers? If so then it must be a spam.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Here is an analysis I did on escalation on some major codes. The no of EOI submition per day is really interesting for some codes:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Here is an analysis I did on escalation on some major codes. The no of EOI submition per day is really interesting for some codes:


Edit the per day application to one decimal point
It will be easier to understand

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Here is an analysis I did on escalation on some major codes. The no of EOI submition per day is really interesting for some codes:


11 plus per day for 2613. This seem to be next to impossible. Seriously something wrong with the data projected for August.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

adumithu said:


> 11 plus per day for 2613. This seem to be next to impossible. Seriously something wrong with the data projected for August.


Is that also contributed by <75 pts increased their pts to 75? But even so it is quite weird.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

As per most calculations I have seen online, it is quite clear that 90+ points are required to land an invite for most occupations. Such a stame that even the new 85 pointers will struggle.. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> As per most calculations I have seen online, it is quite clear that 90+ points are required to land an invite for most occupations. Such a stame that even the new 85 pointers will struggle..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


That is setting the bar really high for offshore applicants.

But It might be possible to get an invite with post-nov 85 points provided you wait longer.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Now it might seem like its possible with 85 point after a wait, but after waiting for a few months, the points will go up again. That has been the trend since the immigration crisis began. Probably after waiting for 6-7 months at 85 points, the minimum might go up to 90. Thats what we have seen so far 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Edit the per day application to one decimal point
> It will be easier to understand
> 
> Cheers


Done … 

how can I attach a screenshot here.. have to upload as attachment only..


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Is that also contributed by <75 pts increased their pts to 75? But even so it is quite weird.


Yes that's right.. some lower points get converted to higher. see in 2211 & 2212 there is negative trend in 75 pointers , that's might be because those converted to higher points or some eois got expired... But whatever it be at 85 points per day 6(for 2613 & 2212) or even 14 ( for 2211) is quite surprising to me.


----------



## nailawadi06 (Oct 21, 2019)

How did you get this data?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nailawadi06 said:


> How did you get this data?


The raw data is available on the DHA FOI section

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> As per most calculations I have seen online, it is quite clear that 90+ points are required to land an invite for most occupations. Such a stame that even the new 85 pointers will struggle..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Can you please share the other links which has given estimates.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adumithu said:


> 11 plus per day for 2613. This seem to be next to impossible. Seriously something wrong with the data projected for August.


ppl will reply hundreds of american work force are giving pte every week and clearing it and will justify this statement. They can even claim all those have reached 80-85. No wonder


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> ppl will reply hundreds of american work force are giving pte every week and clearing it and will justify this statement. They can even claim all those have reached 80-85. No wonder


I think it is hard to reach 85 points for USA candidate

What would his/her point structure look like?


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Please fill this for better tracking of the score after 16th November:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sOuWHY6U9kibNPiEnMzlxcvJd98CEGZnX1LBmUO25Ys/edit?usp=sharing


80 points for job code: 2613 with EOI:08-May. All 2613 with 80 points were invited till 13th May. How this person did not get the invite?. Is the data correct??


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> 80 points for job code: 2613 with EOI:08-May. All 2613 with 80 points were invited till 13th May. How this person did not get the invite?. Is the data correct??


13th May date is not official


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 13th May date is not official


It is official. The cut off date for July 2019 invitation round is 13/05/2019 at 80 points.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Harshala said:


> It is official. The cut off date for July 2019 invitation round is 13/05/2019 at 80 points.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Sorry my bad, I was thinking about October Round


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 13th May date is not official


It is official according to the below site.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

adumithu said:


> 80 points for job code: 2613 with EOI:08-May. All 2613 with 80 points were invited till 13th May. How this person did not get the invite?. Is the data correct??


You are right. This data cannot be correct, may be DOE wrong or points wrong. 

This data is being collected by basis of input from this forum users. So everyone plz cooperate with correct data.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

New processing time is out.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

The message is clear. 

Have fun


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

does anyone know which website tracks the Invitation rounds and forecasts?


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> New processing time is out.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times
> 
> ...


Does 18 months mean minimum 18 months? 

@NB ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ankittanna said:


> Does 18 months mean minimum 18 months?
> 
> @NB ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


75% applications will be finalised within 18 months.

Also, this timeline is dynamic and changes on a monthly basis.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> 75% applications will be finalised within 18 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this timeline is dynamic and changes on a monthly basis.


Changes = Increases 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankittanna said:


> Does 18 months mean minimum 18 months?
> 
> @NB ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


18 months was the maximum time taken from all applications which were processed last month
It’s not even the average 
Even If all 75% applications were processed in 1 month but only 1 single application was 18 months old , the time will be shown as 18 months for 75%

Cheers


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

NB said:


> 18 months was the maximum time taken from all applications which were processed last month
> It’s not even the average
> Even If all 75% applications were processed in 1 month but only 1 single application was 18 months old , the time will be shown as 18 months for 75%
> 
> Cheers



Thanks so much for the explanation NB. Got scared thinking it would take a minimum of 18 months for 75% of the applications.


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

kars.perf said:


> Thanks so much for the explanation NB. Got scared thinking it would take a minimum of 18 months for 75% of the applications.


I don't think he said that that is indeed what happened. It is plausible.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

> *189:* 75% 18 months 90% 33 months
> *190:* 75% 8 months 90% 9 months


Just an honest question, if the average processing time of 190 is so much shorter than that of 189, why are people swarming for 189?

Is it because only a few 190 invitations are issued or people just love the freedom of working in any state?


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Does 18 months mean minimum 18 months?
> 
> @NB ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


It's not the minimum. It's based on a quartile system. All the applications are sorted in ascending order of duration and then corresponding values at 70th and 90th percentile are reported. 

Example



> Application #1 takes 6 months (dummy value)
> Application #2 takes 8 months (dummy value)
> Application #3 takes 12 months (dummy value)
> Application #4 takes 13 months (dummy value)
> ...


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

Right now I have 70 points but will be 80 after November changes as I am single. My DOE is 15/03/2019

What will be my chances for 2339 Other Engineering Professionals for 189?

Thanks!!


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

denominator said:


> It's not the minimum. It's based on a quartile system. All the applications are sorted in ascending order of duration and then corresponding values at 70th and 90th percentile are reported.
> 
> Example



Sorry my mistake. It should be 75th percentage instead of 70th.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> Just an honest question, if the average processing time of 190 is so much shorter than that of 189, why are people swarming for 189?
> 
> Is it because only a few 190 invitations are issued or people just love the freedom of working in any state?


For 190 you are at the mercy of the state
You may have 100 points and yet you may not get invited
Under 189 there is no choosing. If you are at the top of the table for your Anzsco code you get invited 
Secondly you are tied to the state for 2 years
So those who have good points, would any day prefer 189 over 190
Lastly always 189 and 190 processing times used to be similar just a couple of months here and there
This is the first time in a decade that there is a difference of 2-3 times

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi to everyone, 

I would like to invite all the accountants to participate in the survey of 189 EOI points score as per Nov 16, 2019. The link is given below. You need to sign in your email account before you start this survey. It takes 1 minute to complete the survey. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit

(Note- once you submit this survey, you can view the result. To view the result, click top right "Responses" of the Survey Home Page)

Result - So far, 130+ Eoi applicants have completed the survey and the result is promising. However, the figure of the survey result contradicts the Eois lodged in the skill select system. Hopefully, DHA overhauls the skill select system by Nov 16, making it fairer so genuine applicants won't get disadvantaged by the fake Eois/multiple Eois/re-invite or whatever you name it.

Thank you.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

How do they verify employment?

Do they call the employer? Do they check the reference letter? Do they check the salary?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi all, my friend got a CO contact where he is requested to provide evidence of spouse name change (post wedding) .

what documents can be provided here??

Query: what if my wife's name is same as before marriage and we want to keep the name same as before marriage?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I think it is hard to reach 85 points for USA candidate
> 
> What would his/her point structure look like?


I'll have 85 points with the new points system and am from the US. If you mean how it would be possible without the new points system being in effect, it would require you to have a Doctorate and a skilled partner, assuming you didn't study or work in Australia at some point or take the NAATI exam.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Marple1102 said:


> I'll have 85 points with the new points system and am from the US. If you mean how it would be possible without the new points system being in effect, it would require you to have a Doctorate and a skilled partner, assuming you didn't study or work in Australia at some point or take the NAATI exam.


I see, so the increase of EOI from USA will be capped at 75 or 80 points as of right now, despite that over 200 people were at 85 points in 2613, which is not possible unless you are onshore.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

New article by DHA available 

Here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/programs-subsite/files/administration-immigration-program.pdf

One of the interesting statements below

NOM = Net Overseas Migration

"NOM is forecast to increase in the *short term* due to continuing strong international student
demand, the resumption of growth in demand for temporary skilled workers, and increasing
arrivals from migrants that first travel to Australia on a visitor visa
However, this is only a temporary effect and *2019 is the peak.* As set out in the budget papers,
NOM is anticipated to be *lower in 2020, and lower again in 2021 and 2022, mostly due to
changes in student numbers. *"

These student numbers will obviously decrease because they are making skilled migration hard


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I see, so the increase of EOI from USA will be capped at 75 or 80 points as of right now, despite that over 200 people were at 85 points in 2613, which is not possible unless you are onshore.


I'm an ICT Business Analyst and am looking to get assessed as a management consultant as well. 

You can't necessarily use someone's country to determine what is and isn't possible. There are plenty of people here who are married and have Doctorates. They could have 85 points. There are plenty of people here who could have studied in Australia or worked there for a few years and now want to become permanent residents. Or maybe someone is 32, has a Bachelors degree, got at least 8 years of skilled experience, got a score for PTE or IELTS that gave them points for superior English, and they have a skilled partner. There are heaps of possibilities and combinations that could give someone 85 points being offshore. You just have to apply at the "right" time.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Marple1102 said:


> I'm an ICT Business Analyst and am looking to get assessed as a management consultant as well.
> 
> You can't necessarily use someone's country to determine what is and isn't possible. There are plenty of people here who are married and have Doctorates. They could have 85 points. There are plenty of people here who could have studied in Australia or worked there for a few years and now want to become permanent residents. Or maybe someone is 32, has a Bachelors degree, got at least 8 years of skilled experience, got a score for PTE or IELTS that gave them points for superior English, and they have a skilled partner. There are heaps of possibilities and combinations that could give someone 85 points being offshore. You just have to apply at the "right" time.


Yes, I agree with you but the chances of someone being 32, with 8 years exp + skilled partner is pretty slim and can assume that only 10-15 people have that, anyway all those at 85 have been invited already in the October round, and if many of those were fake we should see an increase of invites in Dec and Jan


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey guys, could anyone pls tell me if I have any chances for 189? Mechanical engineering with 75 points (85 after November). EOI last updated on 27.08. Thanks.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I would like to invite all the accountants to participate in the survey of 189 EOI points score as per Nov 16, 2019. The link is given below. You need to sign in your email account before you start this survey. It takes 1 minute to complete the survey.
> 
> ...


Hey can you please publish the survey results here also. Interested to know the difference.. TIA


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

parop said:


> hey can you please publish the survey results here also. Interested to know the difference.. Tia


 This attachment shows result of Accountants only. The survey result is 95% accurate. However, in terms of Eois lodged in the skill select, the survey result doesn't match. Skill select is heavily abused. Accountants Eois on 85 and that too single applicants are well above 1000+ in the skill select system at the moment. These 1000+ will reach 95 points and will waste maximum number of invitations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> View attachment 91208
> This attachment shows result of Accountants only. The survey result is 95% accurate. However, in terms of Eois lodged in the skill select, the survey result doesn't match. Skill select is heavily abused. Accountants Eois on 85 and that too single applicants are well above 1000+ in the skill select system at the moment. These 1000+ will reach 95 points and will waste maximum number of invitations.


It really beats me why the department doesn’t stop the menace of false EOIs in the system
What advantage do they get by allowing this abuse ?
They can stop it today by imposing fees to submit an EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees if you accept the invite and forfeited if you waste it
The genuine applicants will not be inconvenienced as they pay no extra charges

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> It really beats me why the department doesn’t stop the menace of false EOIs in the system
> What advantage do they get by allowing this abuse ?
> They can stop it today by imposing fees to submit an EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees if you accept the invite and forfeited if you waste it
> The genuine applicants will not be inconvenienced as they pay no extra charges
> ...


So many genuine EOIs are getting wasted due to this. They have to take an action immediately. Instead they impose some stupid rules like earn 58k in regional which is impossible for everyone. Few can, but not everyone.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> So many genuine EOIs are getting wasted due to this. They have to take an action immediately. Instead they impose some stupid rules like earn 58k in regional which is impossible for everyone. Few can, but not everyone.


In ISCAH prediction I have noticed they accounted 30% wastage in every round , and so escalated quota accordingly. For example in Nov prediction also they mentioned if DHA wants 9000 new applicant then factoring 30% wastage they will go with 12800 applicant and thus reaching 800 per month. May be DHA follows something similar logic when sends invitation. So when they need 100 people they send invitation to 140 people actually.

I am not sure if DHA thinks in same line, but I am just assuming ISCAH might have got this calculation idea from them.


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

NB said:


> It really beats me why the department doesn’t stop the menace of false EOIs in the system
> What advantage do they get by allowing this abuse ?
> They can stop it today by imposing fees to submit an EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees if you accept the invite and forfeited if you waste it
> The genuine applicants will not be inconvenienced as they pay no extra charges
> ...


Probably that reduces the backlog of actual applications lodged as fake EOIs will never lodge a visa. Hence lesser load on the COs. Just a thought. May not be true.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

However, these wastage Eois ( Fake Eois ) will only inflate the cutoff points, making it harder and harder or impossible for genuine migrants unless they know who to manupulate this system. Logically, it doesnt make sense to me inviting Fake Eois now and 60 days later, wasting 1 Eoi now and 1 60 days later. It makes system very slower, and inefficient. 

Those who once thought Australia was fair to hard-working migrants would be forced not to trust this DUMB system. 

Fake Eois lodged in July & Aug- Besides Accountants, there were Fake Eois lodged on 85 points in Software Programer as high as 230 Eois and Registered Nurse as high as 140 Eois between 31st July and 10 th August 2019.

I will share with you all the FOI Eois screenshot here soon.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Okay folks, The attachments include FOI Eois figure at various points between 31st July, 2019 and 11th August 2019. In that 10 or 11 days time, if you take a close look at the occupation such as *2544 Registered Nurse and 2613 Software and Applications Programmer*, number of *Eois lodged on 85 rocketed from "14 Eois to 244 Eois for 2613 Software and Applications Programmer," and less than "5 Eois to 114 Eois for 2544 Registered Nurse."*

During the same period (between 31st July and 11th August 2019), Eois in these occupations on 80 increased from *56 to 75 for RN and 515 to 592 for Software Programmer.*


[/ATTACH]


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Okay folks, The attachments include FOI Eois figure at various points between 31st July, 2019 and 11th August 2019. In that 10 or 11 days time, if you take a close look at the occupation such as *2544 Registered Nurse and 2613 Software and Applications Programmer*, number of *Eois lodged on 85 rocketed from "14 Eois to 244 Eois for 2613 Software and Applications Programmer," and less than "5 Eois to 114 Eois for 2544 Registered Nurse."*
> 
> During the same period (between 31st July and 11th August 2019), Eois in these occupations on 80 increased from *56 to 75 for RN and 515 to 592 for Software Programmer.*
> 
> ...


 Imagine what had happened to Accountants Eois. They are lodged on 85 rapidly at a speed of light.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Okay folks, The attachments include FOI Eois figure at various points between 31st July, 2019 and 11th August 2019. In that 10 or 11 days time, if you take a close look at the occupation such as *2544 Registered Nurse and 2613 Software and Applications Programmer*, number of *Eois lodged on 85 rocketed from "14 Eois to 244 Eois for 2613 Software and Applications Programmer," and less than "5 Eois to 114 Eois for 2544 Registered Nurse."*
> 
> During the same period (between 31st July and 11th August 2019), Eois in these occupations on 80 increased from *56 to 75 for RN and 515 to 592 for Software Programmer.*
> 
> ...


I am convinced now that EOI lodged at 85 for 2613 were mostly fake, it is hard for someone to gain 85 points even when onshore, I can expect maybe 50-100 people gaining 85 points but not 244, On the bright side, these fake eoi have been invited in this months round and they will expire in 60 days Dec-Jan round, so we should see more than 1k invite for Jan-Feb round at least


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I am convinced now that EOI lodged at 85 for 2613 were mostly fake, it is hard for someone to gain 85 points even when onshore, I can expect maybe 50-100 people gaining 85 points but not 244, On the bright side, these fake eoi have been invited in this months round and they will expire in 60 days Dec-Jan round, so we should see more than 1k invite for Jan-Feb round at least


Bright only for those who can hold the points. For some, the points may get reduced with time due to age bar.

So, a rightful candidate will be denied invitation because of this so called fake EOI's if they are really there.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Unfortunately even I know people who have made fake eoi just to see how to do it and later not delete them 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> unfortunately even i know people who have made fake eoi just to see how to do it and later not delete them
> 
> sent from my cph1831 using tapatalk


wow


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Unfortunately even I know people who have made fake eoi just to see how to do it and later not delete them
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


This does not make sense at all. If they want to practice, they can just save the application. What is the purpose for submitting the EOI? Highly insane.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Okay folks, The attachments include FOI Eois figure at various points between 31st July, 2019 and 11th August 2019. In that 10 or 11 days time, if you take a close look at the occupation such as *2544 Registered Nurse and 2613 Software and Applications Programmer*, number of *Eois lodged on 85 rocketed from "14 Eois to 244 Eois for 2613 Software and Applications Programmer," and less than "5 Eois to 114 Eois for 2544 Registered Nurse."*
> 
> During the same period (between 31st July and 11th August 2019), Eois in these occupations on 80 increased from *56 to 75 for RN and 515 to 592 for Software Programmer.*


You are absolutely right. Infact we raised the question in this forum when the FOI was released, and next day we found that FOI was removed. 

People making fake EOIs for fun … !!!! what are these kind of people.. and the truth is if some people are doing it for fun or to harass DHA, then they will continue to do the same over months. and those 85-90 pointer fake EOIs will get invitation every month and real invitations will be in queue always... :mad2:

I am using the forum for last 2-3 months actively and have seen only 2-3 people with 85 or more points. Outside forum, I don't know of anyone with 85+ points. We are in process of collecting live data from forum users also, and out of 63 there is not a single 85 pointer. So does it mean 90% of those 85+pointers are fake??? and for last 4 months those EOIs are getting invited only. If this continues then DHA will never get required migrants also.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

ParoP said:


> You are absolutely right. Infact we raised the question in this forum when the FOI was released, and next day we found that FOI was removed.
> 
> People making fake EOIs for fun … !!!! what are these kind of people.. and the truth is if some people are doing it for fun or to harass DHA, then they will continue to do the same over months. and those 85-90 pointer fake EOIs will get invitation every month and real invitations will be in queue always... :mad2:
> 
> I am using the forum for last 2-3 months actively and have seen only 2-3 people with 85 or more points. Outside forum, I don't know of anyone with 85+ points. We are in process of collecting live data from forum users also, and out of 63 there is not a single 85 pointer. So does it mean 90% of those 85+pointers are fake??? and for last 4 months those EOIs are getting invited only. If this continues then DHA will never get required migrants also.


Is there a way to raise a petition about this.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

1. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for “2211 Accountants.”)



2. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1z0-kFtN5tr-Q0gEOZ9OE19s7qINOjMNVjxtq6JdplyE/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for “2212 Auditors.”)


3. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fqex_2Vp9FaGU1uT1qD3xEMOudGpxogPu8hQ50dwVSk/edit ( Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for "2334 Electronics Engineer.")


4. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19sZvGi7XxGoGV1glXT5dRvemaxr8mew3tYHHPvHIa58/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for "2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers.")

5. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1XiCEtFpYQsV6qKWoYkAkqFQF-AvzB4mqnNF9_49HM9E/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for "2339 Other Engineering Professionals)

6. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1OBBisZw0g_q_0bkwjrEY_r7rAp7FZO5ToLg0eWv108o/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for "2611 ICT Business and System Analysts.")


7. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wqfaD3Ag1LoPLcNpg3NzKVJAuqczLraSiFQhWg17udI/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for "2613 Software and Applications Programmers."


8. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1krDHicAYtp1Du-ySDfhHysxoVk1C_VNwUy08p63Bw84/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for "2631 Computer Network Professionals.")


9. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1NdJ8Qbmqi7cSSlaClAVvd-J8IgfkHbcBfd3nsxjZW1Q/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for "ALL NON PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS.")


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Here are the links for the survey. You can participate based on your occupation and evaluate the results.
> 
> 1.https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for “2211 Accountants.”)
> 
> ...



I have edited the quote and added a space between edit and (Survey 
which was causing problems in opening the link


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Here are the links for the survey. You can participate based on your occupation and evaluate the results.
> 
> 1.https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for “2211 Accountants.”)
> 
> ...


The links are not working. Is it closed?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ParoP said:


> The links are not working. Is it closed?


Please check the reply I have posted


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I have edited the quote and added a space between edit and (Survey
> which was causing problems in opening the link


 Thanks


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> 1. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for “2211 Accountants.”)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Links are working now.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> 1. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for “2211 Accountants.”)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To view the results, open the link, click top right "Responses."


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Unfortunately even I know people who have made fake eoi just to see how to do it and later not delete them
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk



That's really bad.!!


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow guys thanks for the survey!
From what I am seeing in the responses to non-pro rata survey, ISCAH estimates about the number if singles and married people are not accurate.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Is there a way to raise a petition about this.


Hi guys,

I am also shocked with this revelation of Fake EOIs. I have been following this forum since a couple of months and have not come across anyone with 85 points for 2613, myself at 80 since 5 months. I would second the idea to submit a petition requesting DHA to enforce some corrective measure immediately, e.g., they could impose a fee asap on all EOIs (New Zealand does). I would be willing to pay upto 500 AUD per EOI. This is so unfair and irresponsible of Fakers to mess up the system whose decisions have critical impact on others, especially those loosing age points (as one member highlighted).
I would also like that some local body requests FOI on a monthly basis, which should reveal the number of actually accepted invitations for each month (after the 60 day period). This FOI would even support the argument for the petition.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

yumz683 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also shocked with this revelation of Fake EOIs. I have been following this forum since a couple of months and have not come across anyone with 85 points for 2613, myself at 80 since 5 months. I would second the idea to submit a petition requesting DHA to enforce some corrective measure immediately, e.g., they could impose a fee asap on all EOIs (New Zealand does). I would be willing to pay upto 500 AUD per EOI. This is so unfair and irresponsible of Fakers to mess up the system whose decisions have critical impact on others, especially those loosing age points (as one member highlighted).
> I would also like that some local body requests FOI on a monthly basis, which should reveal the number of actually accepted invitations for each month (after the 60 day period). This FOI would even support the argument for the petition.


A system change might require time. I hope people creating fake EOIs see this thread and withdraws or stop doing it


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

lakskant said:


> Bright only for those who can hold the points. For some, the points may get reduced with time due to age bar.
> 
> So, a rightful candidate will be denied invitation because of this so called fake EOI's if they are really there.


I am really surprised why DHA has not thought about this yet. For an offshore applicant, there is no way he can make 90 points even after skilled partners. Very rare. 

To be honest, this issue can easily be fixed. The only thing DHA has to do is to link their system with English Language Testing System( IELTS/PTE) and to Assessing authority systems. The time an applicant submits an EOI, the system should take data from the linked server and see if there is any match. If no match, EOI should be kicked out of the system. Problem Solved.


----------



## His Royal Highness (Oct 9, 2019)

A nominal fee (AUS$200)? per EOI will stop this nonsense in its tracks.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

His Royal Highness said:


> A nominal fee (AUS$200)? per EOI will stop this nonsense in its tracks.


They should be knowing of all the solutions that we provide and even more than that. Still they keep the system as such just to make money from assessments considering the EOI backlogs. So many people will wait for 2 years and again renew it . I also see so many people just blindly believe consultancies/agents even though their chance of invite is impossible.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Yasmin.jll said:


> Wow guys thanks for the survey!
> From what I am seeing in the responses to non-pro rata survey, ISCAH estimates about the number if singles and married people are not accurate.


 iscah is 100 % correct on their view. Survey still needs 100 or more people so we can have better idea.


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

My friend is on a non prorata occupation with 75p for 189 and 80p for 190. What are his chances?


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Latest Survey Result Update ACCOUNTANTS ONLY -

158 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.

3 - 100 points
19- 95 points
55- 90 points
39- 85 points
19- 80 points

And rest are at 75, 70, & 65 points.

Relationship composition %

Never Married/Single = 33.1%
Married with skilled spouse = 29.3%
Married with spouse with English points only = 25.5%
Married with spouse without any points= 12.7%

If you want to participate, please open the link below and complete the form.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit

After completing a form, you can view the real-time data. To view, simply open the link and go to top right " Responses."

Also, encourage your Eoi lodged accountant friends to complete the form. You can share the link to other Eoi lodged accountants as well.


Cheers.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Latest Survey Result Update NON PRO RATA ONLY -










Survey link for NPR - https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1NdJ8Qbmqi7cSSlaClAVvd-J8IgfkHbcBfd3nsxjZW1Q/edit


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Latest Survey Result Update NON PRO RATA ONLY -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it's quite clear that even in non pro rata, most people will be at 85 after Nov. So 90 point are required to guarantee an invite I guess, which is almost impossible for many people. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*Latest Survey Results. Non Pro Rata with survey links.*

Latest Non Pro Rata Survey Results !!!!


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*Survey Links.*



Suren019 said:


> 1. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for “2211 Accountants.”)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Survey links of different occupations.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

His Royal Highness said:


> A nominal fee (AUS$200)? per EOI will stop this nonsense in its tracks.


Not sure if that is allowed by Australian Regulations. Few years back in WA there was a rule of money deposit during rental house application, and the rule was the money will be forfeited in case someone's application get selected, but he decided not to move in. The another purpose was also to have only genuine applications. But this rule has been withdrawn now, because it is against Australia's regulations.

But there are lots of other ways to stop the submission of fake EOIs. Skill assessment/ English test all are done against payment- so a link to that system for validating the ref no & allowing ref no to be used once can solve the problem of fake EOIs.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Is there a way to raise a petition about this.


No. People will always cheat. Be it taxes, immigration, law, benefits, insurance claims, athletic competitions, poker, etc, etc... It doesn't matter what game is being played.

Who would your petition even be addressed to, the anonymous cheaters? 

Apart from the good idea of a nominal fee which would definitely curb a good chunk of the fake EOIs, there is literally nothing that can be done against it. We can't expect DHA to filter suspicious EOIs either, because what precedent would this set in case they end up accidentally removing genuine ones?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

If the fake EOI 'issue' was framed as a critical risk management / national security issue, for example "the current system is open to easy exploitation by a state sponsored actor to disrupt the skilled migration program / broader migration and population planning efforts in Australia, which would then have a subsequent direct / indirect effect on X Y Z..." - who knows, it might have an audience with certain bureaucrats / politicians.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> No. People will always cheat. Be it taxes, immigration, law, benefits, insurance claims, athletic competitions, poker, etc, etc... It doesn't matter what game is being played.
> 
> Who would your petition even be addressed to, the anonymous cheaters?
> 
> Apart from the good idea of a nominal fee which would definitely curb a good chunk of the fake EOIs, there is literally nothing that can be done against it. We can't expect DHA to filter suspicious EOIs either, because what precedent would this set in case they end up accidentally removing genuine ones?


I do agree with you that humans tend to cheat all the systems but there is always a system to catch the "cheaters", which in our skillselect doesn't exist. 

A good way to remove all the fake EOIs from the system would be to send an automated email to all the EOIs in the system via skill select. In the email, ask the applicants to pay a fee of ~200$, if you would like to be in the skillselect otherwise it will be removed (after certain time with one warning). There you go, you will see a huge bunch of EOIs discarded and only genuine applicants will get to stay in the system.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Survey links of different occupations.


This has atleast proved one thing wrong about Iscah prediction of job code 2613. There are no 95 or 100 pointers after Nov 16th change.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> No. People will always cheat. Be it taxes, immigration, law, benefits, insurance claims, athletic competitions, poker, etc, etc... It doesn't matter what game is being played.
> 
> Who would your petition even be addressed to, the anonymous cheaters?
> 
> Apart from the good idea of a nominal fee which would definitely curb a good chunk of the fake EOIs, there is literally nothing that can be done against it. We can't expect DHA to filter suspicious EOIs either, because what precedent would this set in case they end up accidentally removing genuine ones?


The idea of Petition was to atleast make the DHA or whomsoever to, make them aware that they are sending many invites for many fake EOIs. This may atleast give them the idea that they are not going to meet the required number of invites.

This is a kind of Something better than Nothing Suggestion. Otherwise, we will keep on discussing this topic in this Forum, but those who need to be aware of this will not know what is exactly happening on the ground.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Not sure if that is allowed by Australian Regulations. Few years back in WA there was a rule of money deposit during rental house application, and the rule was the money will be forfeited in case someone's application get selected, but he decided not to move in. The another purpose was also to have only genuine applications. But this rule has been withdrawn now, because it is against Australia's regulations.
> 
> But there are lots of other ways to stop the submission of fake EOIs. Skill assessment/ English test all are done against payment- so a link to that system for validating the ref no & allowing ref no to be used once can solve the problem of fake EOIs.


You can not compare rental house applications with DHA EOIs
NZ and Australia laws are very similar and if NZ can charge for submitting an EOI, I don’t think Australia would have an insurmountable problem

It’s just a question of will

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> The idea of Petition was to atleast make the DHA or whomsoever to, make them aware that they are sending many invites for many fake EOIs. This may atleast give them the idea that they are not going to meet the required number of invites.
> 
> This is a kind of Something better than Nothing Suggestion. Otherwise, we will keep on discussing this topic in this Forum, but those who need to be aware of this will not know what is exactly happening on the ground.


Do you really think that DHA is not aware of the fake EOIs ?
Only You and me have done path breaking research and found this out ?
When 30-40% of invites in highly contested categories go waste, even a child can deduce that most of those were fake
Only A handful may have some genuine reason for not accepting 
You cannot bring something to the notice of DHA that they are already well aware of , but yet choose not to act 

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Do you really think that DHA is not aware of the fake EOIs ?
> Only You and me have done path breaking research and found this out ?
> When 30-40% of invites in highly contested categories go waste, even a child can deduce that most of those were fake
> Only A handful may have some genuine reason for not accepting
> ...


Agree with your point mate. Just exploring the ways to attain DHA's attention on this.
If not addressed, this will even increase to a huge amount after points system Changes.
What really hurts me is, as some one rightly pointed out, these fake EOIs is spoiling genuine cases, as they may not be able to hold to those points due to various reasons for a long time.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

NB said:


> ParoP said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if that is allowed by Australian Regulations. Few years back in WA there was a rule of money deposit during rental house application, and the rule was the money will be forfeited in case someone's application get selected, but he decided not to move in. The another purpose was also to have only genuine applications. But this rule has been withdrawn now, because it is against Australia's regulations.
> ...


 Agree with your comments mate 👍👍👍 !


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

What I think is along with the Eois fees, Australian govt must develop system that restricts people having more than 1 Eoi per occupation. But it is only possible if they extend the Eoi validity from 2 years to 4 years.

They need to link all PTE, & NAATI reference with Pearsen and Naati provider so people gaming the system find impossible to pass through loophole. 


There are many things which they must address as skill select is outdated and need urgent solution.


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Can anyone figure out what's the point of making fake EOI for those people? I mean, they must be able to gain something in order to go through the troubles to make fake EOI right? So, what can those benefits be?

A member previously mentioned about trying out the system before submitting real applications. Anything else?


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Ethika said:


> Can anyone figure out what's the point of making fake EOI for those people? I mean, they must be able to gain something in order to go through the troubles to make fake EOI right? So, what can those benefits be?
> 
> A member previously mentioned about trying out the system before submitting real applications. Anything else?



There are many reasons. It's not something new. 

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Accountant2-1.pdf

Fake EOIs are generated by applicants themselves who do not want to have their EOIs expired. 

Imagine going to a hospital where you have to take a ticket. But the ticket that you take would expire in 2 hours after which you would have to take a new ticket again. In that scenario, people would take a new ticket every 10 minutes to minimize waiting time. If their original ticket expired, they would still be in the queue.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

About 491 policy. Just got this screenshot from Accountant whatsapp group.


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> About 491 policy. Just got this screenshot from Accountant whatsapp group.


Most of professional jobs in ACT require baseline clearance. This is only possible for a at least PR holder. Don't go there unless you are prepared to wash plates for 5 years.


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> Most of professional jobs in ACT require baseline clearance. This is only possible for a at least PR holder. Don't go there unless you are prepared to wash plates for 5 years.


Yeah!. My friend told me the same thing about ACT.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I have recently submitted my EOI for ACT matrix under anzco 263312(telecom network engineer) with 60 score from offshore without job offer. 

I knew my occupation is under caveat category but shall I expect any relaxation from the government in the coming days regarding the mandatory requirement to fulfill of job offer condition for my occupation?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

singlarun said:


> I have recently submitted my EOI for ACT matrix under anzco 263312(telecom network engineer) with 60 score from offshore without job offer.
> 
> I knew my occupation is under caveat category but shall I expect any relaxation from the government in the coming days regarding the mandatory requirement to fulfill of job offer condition for my occupation?


Very unlikely they will not apply the caveat to you - one applicant reported corresponding with the ACT migration services team to provide job ads in lieu of the caveat requirements, but no recent reports of similar arrangements. Perhaps check with them?


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. Is there any news on how to update English score for partners yet?


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

OK, so I can also go with job advertisements application proof if get conditional invite from ACT to satisfy caveat requirement relevant to my occupation instead of only fulfil job offer condition? 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently submitted my EOI for ACT matrix under anzco 263312(telecom network engineer) with 60 score from offshore without job offer.
> ...


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Is there any news on how to update English score for partners yet?


Same here. Waiting for the update ....
Just today received the PTE report for my wife. Above 50 in all the four modules. Is it enough to claim 5 points for spouse competent English. 


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Same here. Waiting for the update ....
> Just today received the PTE report for my wife. Above 50 in all the four modules. Is it enough to claim 5 points for spouse competent English.
> 
> 
> Thanks


That’s good enough

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s good enough
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB

Please keep us posted if any update regarding EOI changes regarding spouse English as I think they will open the window for limited time for existing EOI in submitted status.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> Please keep us posted if any update regarding EOI changes regarding spouse English as I think they will open the window for limited time for existing EOI in submitted status.


Keep reading this thread

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

denominator said:


> There are many reasons. It's not something new.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Accountant2-1.pdf
> 
> ...


Whoa thanks for the info. I thought it's illegal making multiple EOIs under same category with same occupation. Guess I'm wrong...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> Whoa thanks for the info. I thought it's illegal making multiple EOIs under same category with same occupation. Guess I'm wrong...


It is illegal, but what can you do when those who are supposed to enforce , turn a blind eye
Responsible members will never do something illegal but there will always be some unscrupulous applicants who will try every trick to boost their chances by sabotaging others
Skillselect should have identified such cases and blacklisted them, and that would have deterred others also 

Cheers


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi Guys 
Can someone shed light on Canberra matrix. 
Do we have to stay in Canberra before applying it ?
They are inviting people with 65-70 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ahujahooman said:


> Hi Guys
> Can someone shed light on Canberra matrix.
> Do we have to stay in Canberra before applying it ?
> They are inviting people with 65-70 points.
> ...


Although not the right thread, but still; it's not mandatory to stay in Canberra before we apply for matrix. What matter is points as per matrix!! Currently they are inviting guys with 60 also. If you are onshore and currently on 55/60 points you can visit ACT Canberra for a week or so to gain 5 points towards your matrix score. 
There is a dedicated thread for ACT Matrix, if you can search then you will find it and that is the correct platform to ask ACT matrix's queries. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

singlarun said:


> OK, so I can also go with job advertisements application proof if get conditional invite from ACT to satisfy caveat requirement relevant to my occupation instead of only fulfil job offer condition?


Only if you ask ACT migration services, and they say you can. 

Someone reported doing it in the past, but I haven't come across similar arrangements recently. 

If you do ask, do share with us what happens. 

If you just submit the matrix and pay the $300 doing the above without asking them, I think there is a high likelihood they will reject your matrix eoi for not meeting the relevant caveats.


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi All,

Could you please provide your inputs or share experience of similar situation ?

info :
1) One of my previous employer ( Infosys) does not provide the hours per week in the skill letter as a policy . The letter has all designation , location and RNR details
2) They helped alternatively by providing in email replay that : standard number of hours per week are 40 and as per policy they cannot mention in letter.
3) I am planning to scan the email mentioning hours and merger with the letter

Query 1) did anyone had similar situation with Infosys or any other employer?
2) If had similar problem , please share how you resolved it .

This is not relevant to ACS assessment but posting here as this is one of the active thread.
Thank you


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Good Morning Guys,

Here are the latest survey results of 2613- Software & Application Programmers !!! 

For survey, here is the link - 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wqfaD3Ag1LoPLcNpg3NzKVJAuqczLraSiFQhWg17udI/edit?chromeless=1

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Got their following revert today's morning. 

Hi Arun



You cannot claim 20 points for an open occupation with a caveat if you do not comply with the caveat e.g. have a job offer. Any application lodged will be refused if you cannot evidence the Matrix points claimed



Regards



/SNIP/



PrettyIsotonic said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so I can also go with job advertisements application proof if get conditional invite from ACT to satisfy caveat requirement relevant to my occupation instead of only fulfil job offer condition?
> ...


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*Survey Results 189 Eois in Nov 16, 2019*

2211 Accountants









2212 Auditors









2334 Electronic Eng









2335 Ind, Mech & Pro Eng









2339 Other Eng Professionals









2611 ICT BA









2613 Soft & App Prog









2631 Com Net Pro









All NPR


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*Survey Links !*



Suren019 said:


> 1. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit (Survey on New Points Test 189 Visa Expression of Interests for “2211 Accountants.”)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Survey links !!!


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

...


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't understand the point in these surveys. If the invite comes, it comes. Otherwise it won't. All the surveys done here will not even remotely capture the picture cause the sample set for the survey is very small. With such uncertainties in these surveys and the uncertainties in the invites by the DHA, I don't see the point in doing them. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I don't understand the point in these surveys. If the invite comes, it comes. Otherwise it won't. All the surveys done here will not even remotely capture the picture cause the sample set for the survey is very small. With such uncertainties in these surveys and the uncertainties in the invites by the DHA, I don't see the point in doing them.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


There are almost 400 interested people participated in the survey together already. Thanks for your feedback though 🙂


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> There are almost 400 interested people participated in the survey together already. Thanks for your feedback though 🙂


Even I am interested in the survey. That was not my point. My point was there is no point in doing these surveys. Because the results are not reliable at all. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

Question: my EOI date is 15 August. My wife will give PTE soon to claim 5 points for English. My query is that if she gives it after 16th November, then my 189 EOI date will change and it will matter. But what about 190 EOI date, EOI dates don't matter for 190 category right?

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

montylee said:


> Question: my EOI date is 15 August. My wife will give PTE soon to claim 5 points for English. My query is that if she gives it after 16th November, then my 189 EOI date will change and it will matter. But what about 190 EOI date, EOI dates don't matter for 190 category right?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


That’s correct
States don’t invite only based on earlier EOI 

Cheers


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> 2211 Accountants
> 
> 2212 Auditors
> 2334 Electronic Eng
> ...


Thanks. Is it possible to share the responses in data/ excel format also?


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

2019/20 Real Permanent Migration Intake !!!

160000-25000= 135000 Only

Real intake is 135000 🙂


This will eventually reduces backlogs of citizenship applications within 12 months time.


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> States don’t invite only based on earlier EOI
> 
> ...


Thanks @NB!

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> 2019/20 Real Permanent Migration Intake !!!
> 
> 160000-25000= 135000 Only
> 
> ...


Irrespective of what be the permanent migration intake, the citizenship application backlog will reduce
They are on the path to finalising 350,000 applications in this FY

The backlog has already come down from the peak of 248,000 to 163,000 as of the last month end

It’s reducing by nearly 20,000 every month now

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Irrespective of what be the permanent migration intake, the citizenship application backlog will reduce
> They are on the path to finalising 350,000 applications in this FY
> 
> The backlog has already come down from the peak of 248,000 to 163,000 as of the last month end
> ...


 last 2 years combined, the number of prospective permanent migrants reduced to 60000 or 75000 if you include 189 NZ. These 60000 or 75000 could have been permanent migrants or future Australian citizens. These reduced 60000 or 75000 directly reduced the possible number of applications lodged for Australia citizenships. This gives the government the opportunity to crowing and crowing on media that they are on the track of clearing citizenship applications backlogs.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

montylee said:


> Question: my EOI date is 15 August. My wife will give PTE soon to claim 5 points for English. My query is that if she gives it after 16th November, then my 189 EOI date will change and it will matter. But what about 190 EOI date, EOI dates don't matter for 190 category right?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


From my experience even points don't matter for 190.

Mine score is:
Code: 261313
80+5
29th July, 2019
QLD

Someone who had 75+5 points, 261313, 30th July, 2019 got a pre-invite and I have not.

No Transparency hurts a lot! 

Cheers,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> last 2 years combined, the number of prospective permanent migrants reduced to 60000 or 75000 if you include 189 NZ. These 60000 or 75000 could have been permanent migrants or future Australian citizens. These reduced 60000 or 75000 directly reduced the possible number of applications lodged for Australia citizenships. This gives the government the opportunity to crowing and crowing on media that they are on the track of clearing citizenship applications backlogs.


I don’t know where you are getting your figures from but historically there have been 10,000 ro 12,000 fresh citizenship applications every month except in 2017 when they were planning to bring the bill to increase the PR period to 4 years 

Even now the fresh application are 10,000 to 12,000 every month
Never in the history of the department have they processed 30-35,000 applications every month
I don’t understand why you are not giving them credit for this
Had the backlog gone down without an increase in processing, then your contention would have been correct
The backlog is going down due to increase in processing and not due to lesser fresh applications 

Cheers


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

ankittanna said:


> From my experience even points don't matter for 190.
> 
> Mine score is:
> Code: 261313
> ...


Ya true bro. Don't know how the states select candidates, it would have been good to have that logic out in the open 

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

I read that the regional visas have been further increased by 2000 to bring total to 25K. Does that mean 189 quota would further reduce?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> I read that the regional visas have been further increased by 2000 to bring total to 25K. Does that mean 189 quota would further reduce?


Regional quota increased, Perth & GC back to regional again. However NSW said not ready to start 491 from 16th Nov, Canberra also said they will not be ready before Jan 2020 to process 491. Looks like still no concrete plan for 491... Hopefully they will not take any decision of reducing 189 until 491 is properly launched and they receive good response.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > I read that the regional visas have been further increased by 2000 to bring total to 25K. Does that mean 189 quota would further reduce?
> ...


I hope so too. The new point system will still be implemented on 16/11 yeah?


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Is there even the slightest possibility of DHA clearing all the 80 pointers in the Nov round before the new 16 Nov rulings kick in (perhaps just like March 2019)?


----------



## sawersewer (Oct 28, 2019)

Can we start a petition to get immediate attention from DHA before 11 Nov?


----------



## creativesalam (Apr 6, 2017)

NB said:


> It really beats me why the department doesn’t stop the menace of false EOIs in the system
> What advantage do they get by allowing this abuse ?
> They can stop it today by imposing fees to submit an EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees if you accept the invite and forfeited if you waste it
> The genuine applicants will not be inconvenienced as they pay no extra charges
> ...


A survey with 
1. A single person with 75, 80 claimed points
2. Married/couple applicant with current 5 claimed points having 80, 85 points
3. Married/couple applicant with competent English couple having 75,80,85 points

will be helpful to assess our applications for the post 16-Nov scenario.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

sawersewer said:


> Can we start a petition to get immediate attention from DHA before 11 Nov?


Petition about?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

denominator said:


> Is there even the slightest possibility of DHA clearing all the 80 pointers in the Nov round before the new 16 Nov rulings kick in (perhaps just like March 2019)?


To be honest 

No


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

creativesalam said:


> A survey with
> 1. A single person with 75, 80 claimed points
> 2. Married/couple applicant with current 5 claimed points having 80, 85 points
> 3. Married/couple applicant with competent English couple having 75,80,85 points
> ...


Here is some sample survey done on this forum. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sOuWHY6U9kibNPiEnMzlxcvJd98CEGZnX1LBmUO25Ys/edit#gid=0

But the survey size is really small. So more people fills data will give us more clear picture.


----------



## Vaticancemos (Oct 14, 2019)

*Developer programmer - Chances of invite*

Hi ,

I have 75 pts now (85 post November 16th) with DOE May 7th 2019 on Developer programmer - 2613

With all these sample surveys I could see good chuck of users are in my category. 

Do I stand a chance in the upcoming rounds ? any suggestion would be really helpful.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

- Non Pro Rata 
- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
- 75 Points / 85 Points post Nov 16
- DOE : 11/07/2019

What are my chances?


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

I really don't understand what DHA plans to do. Apparantly they are not ready to commence visa 491 on Nov., yet they have increased the regional visas quota. So they want to invite +20000 applicants in 4 or 5 months?!
I hope they invite more people in 189 and begin 491 next fiscal year 🙄


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Yasmin.jll said:


> I really don't understand what DHA plans to do. Apparantly they are not ready to commence visa 491 on Nov., yet they have increased the regional visas quota. So they want to invite +20000 applicants in 4 or 5 months?!
> I hope they invite more people in 189 and begin 491 next fiscal year 🙄


Someone needs to sponsor all these people right. Who is gonna sponsor 20000 people in the next 5 months. Nobody. If someone needs a job they might, but I am confident in saying that 20000 skilled jobs don't exist in regional areas. Whole thing is just a big mistake.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

My thinking is that when the new regional visas some, not many people will be sponsored for that visa. So eventually, DHA will have to increase 189 invites to meet the yearly quota 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> Someone needs to sponsor all these people right. Who is gonna sponsor 20000 people in the next 5 months. Nobody. If someone needs a job they might, but I am confident in saying that 20000 skilled jobs don't exist in regional areas. Whole thing is just a big mistake.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Totally agree with you, there's no way they could just create that many jobs out of thin air within such a short time. Maybe DHA will realize their mistake next FY but by then the queue for 189 might have gotten to a point beyond repair.


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah a bit transparency would be nice! I'm ok with 491, I'd like to go settle in Adelaide anyway, but now all of us are kept in suspense... apparantly I won't get an invitation nor in 189 neither in 491 😞 and I have the maximum points possible at this age 😕


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yasmin.jll said:


> Yeah a bit transparency would be nice! I'm ok with 491, I'd like to go settle in Adelaide anyway, but now all of us are kept in suspense... apparantly I won't get an invitation nor in 189 neither in 491 😞 and I have the maximum points possible at this age 😕


I don’t predict invites but if you can’t get an invite under 491 with 80 points for ICT security specialist, then something is wrong with the system
It’s a code that will be in demand in the days to come

Cheers


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks NB, I hope you're right. We just should wait and see what happens.



NB said:


> Yasmin.jll said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah a bit transparency would be nice! I'm ok with 491, I'd like to go settle in Adelaide anyway, but now all of us are kept in suspense... apparantly I won't get an invitation nor in 189 neither in 491 😞 and I have the maximum points possible at this age 😕
> ...


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

hello everyone!

I am new to the forum. Just want to know few things
Is the details of 491 visa out?
How to apply 491 visa?

Cheers
Aviz


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviz28 said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to the forum. Just want to know few things
> Is the details of 491 visa out?
> ...


Only from 16 November 2019

You will have to apply through Skillselect
Just study the process of 489
It will be same

Cheers


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Only from 16 November 2019
> 
> You will have to apply through Skillselect
> Just study the process of 489
> ...


Thanks for quick reply

Just want to few more things about 491 Visa. 

Can one move across the different regional areas in different provinces?? ( for ex from geelong to Adelaide??)


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

aviz28 said:


> Thanks for quick reply
> 
> Just want to few more things about 491 Visa.
> 
> Can one move across the different regional areas in different provinces?? ( for ex from geelong to Adelaide??)


Yes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviz28 said:


> Thanks for quick reply
> 
> Just want to few more things about 491 Visa.
> 
> Can one move across the different regional areas in different provinces?? ( for ex from geelong to Adelaide??)


Yes you can

Cheers


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Only from 16 November 2019
> 
> You will have to apply through Skillselect
> Just study the process of 489
> ...


I have got an insight from my lawyer. The actual 491 will apply after 16th november however they won't process anything till february 2020. Apparently that was being discussed during their mara agent meetings or watever.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Why are we discussing about 491 in a thread titled ' 189 Invitations: November 2019'. There are countless existing threads on 491. You can also start a new thread. 

It's better not to pollute threads. I had this difficulty when I first joined the forum. People do not seem to care about threads and just post haphazardly. I find it difficult to find the right information inside important threads when most of the posts are simply unrelated.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

denominator said:


> Why are we discussing about 491 in a thread titled ' 189 Invitations: November 2019'. There are countless existing threads on 491. You can also start a new thread.
> 
> It's better not to pollute threads. I had this difficulty when I first joined the forum. People do not seem to care about threads and just post haphazardly. I find it difficult to find the right information inside important threads when most of the posts are simply unrelated.


My bad mate! I've got few threads opened atm and thought I replied in the right one!


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

I think we should start a new thread dedicated to 491 visa. Everything can be discussed over there and would be useful for everyone or if someone knows any existing thread we start from there


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviz28 said:


> I think we should start a new thread dedicated to 491 visa. Everything can be discussed over there and would be useful for everyone or if someone knows any existing thread we start from there


Have created the new thread 

Cheers


----------



## suname2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Yasmin.jll said:


> Yeah a bit transparency would be nice! I'm ok with 491, I'd like to go settle in Adelaide anyway, but now all of us are kept in suspense... apparantly I won't get an invitation nor in 189 neither in 491 😞 and I have the maximum points possible at this age 😕


For information security, there are very less entry level jobs, if you are experienced and have some relevant certifications like CISSP, you will easily get a job. 

In regional area it will be very tough to land a job in infosec, usually you have govt org. which require a certain level of security clearance which only a citizen can get.

Let me know if you need more information related to Infosec. I am in Melbourne and working in the field.

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Need some expert opinion. 

How plausible is it to submit multiple EOIs for 189? Like for both pro rata and non pro rata occupation. 
I have submitted my EOI for 2613 already. Just wondering if I have a chance to get invited post November changes or should I try to get acs assessment for another occupation. 
TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Need some expert opinion.
> 
> How plausible is it to submit multiple EOIs for 189? Like for both pro rata and non pro rata occupation.
> I have submitted my EOI for 2613 already. Just wondering if I have a chance to get invited post November changes or should I try to get acs assessment for another occupation.
> TIA


You can submit as many EOIs as you want as long as you can get a positive assessment in the Anzsco code
It’s easier said then done in getting multiple positive assessment without sacrificing experience 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Need some expert opinion.
> ...


Thank you NB for quick response. 
I don’t know if I should wait for November changes and wait for 1-2 invitation rounds or should I try to get skills assessment for a non pro rata occupation. 
I will be at 90 post November for 261313. 
What does your experience say? What is the best approach?


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

*189 | November 2019 invitation round*

Hi All,

I have been keenly following the forum since long. Everyone is waiting for their invite and so do I.
I have been following all kinds of relevant information available in internet about November 2019 invitation. So there are few permutation and combinations that people are trying out till the robust information is available to us:

1. We might get 1200 invitations in November 2019 round, as DHA will try to clear as much 80 pointers as they can in order to release the further pressure as there would be many single applicants who would be at 85 pointers after 16th November, 2019.

2. Till date, home affairs site is not yet updated with the October invitation rounds and there are assumptions that DHA has released 800 or 100 or 1200 invites on 11th Oct. But the concrete information is not yet available.

3. Though the points will change after 16th November, 2019, some consultancies are assuming that DHA will give invitations at their pace only, they will invite 80 pointers (which will be 85 after points change for skilled spouse) and then single applicants (will 85 after points rule change), as this will be ad-hoc for the DHA to see single and skilled couples at 85 after 16th November, 2019


I am wondering if someone can tell me if they match or have heard any of the above analogy predicted and I am keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for my invite.

I would also request, if any expert on the forum can predict the time for my invite with below details:

ANZCO code 263111 (Computer professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts

EOI updated: 19th October, 2019.


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

*October invitations details out*

October invitations detail out on skills select. Total 1500 invitations.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

361 invitations out of 1500 were from 2613 i.e 24% of the total invitations.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

kars.perf said:


> October invitations detail out on skills select. Total 1500 invitations.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 361 invitations out of 1500 were from 2613 i.e 24% of the total invitations.


For ICT the date has gone back from 13th may to 4th April (80 points ) because of wasted invites


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

OP2 said:


> For ICT the date has gone back from 13th may to 4th April (80 points ) because of wasted invites


Yeah may be. But I was wondering from where so many 85 pointers came in. I feel most of the 85 pointers were fake.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

361 invitations out of 1500 were from 2613 i.e 24% of the total invitations.[/quote]



Can you please confirm the page where its showing that 24% were from 2613? I am sorry I am not able to find this information on the site. Can you please guide.

Also, what can we conclude from this? Do I have any chance of the invite in November round?

ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts

EOI updated: 19th October, 2019.


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

aseempathak said:


> 361 invitations out of 1500 were from 2613 i.e 24% of the total invitations.




Can you please confirm the page where its showing that 24% were from 2613? I am sorry I am not able to find this information on the site. Can you please guide.

Also, what can we conclude from this? Do I have any chance of the invite in November round?

ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts

EOI updated: 19th October, 2019.[/QUOTE]


In the occupations ceiling section in Skills select, the number of invites till last month for 2613 was 361 now it shows 722. Now I guess you can do the math.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

There were over a thousand 85 and above pointers. That's a huge backlog.
They have been cleared already.


My estimate is that there are around 2300 80 pointers in the queue to date from 4th June. I think all the 80 pointers (non-prorata) will be cleared if DHA invites 2500 this November. I'm optimistic.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wasted invites means? Whatsoevr be the case, they would have cleared 80 pointers from april and then only picked from May right? Now how can it go back?


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you for your guidance. Let's see if I can even get an invitation 😅


suname2607 said:


> Yasmin.jll said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah a bit transparency would be nice! I'm ok with 491, I'd like to go settle in Adelaide anyway, but now all of us are kept in suspense... apparantly I won't get an invitation nor in 189 neither in 491 😞 and I have the maximum points possible at this age 😕
> ...


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

kars.perf said:


> Yeah may be. But I was wondering from where so many 85 pointers came in. I feel most of the 85 pointers were fake.


I also believe so. I've been looking at the invitation statistics over a span of a year. The average monthly volume of new EOIs with 85 points above is 150. 

The last time all the 85+ pointers got cleared was 11 July. Within 3 months, they accumulated to 1000+? According to statistics, it should have been around 450 only. But again, statistics can be wrong. 

But I kind of suspect fake EOIs.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

montylee said:


> Ya true bro. Don't know how the states select candidates, it would have been good to have that logic out in the open
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Wish I knew 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

I hoped people would stop making fake EOI. I mean it is pretty obvious that EOIs invited at 100 points are fake. Even for accountants, it's not logical to continue collecting points when you are at 90. *my opinion*


denominator said:


> kars.perf said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah may be. But I was wondering from where so many 85 pointers came in. I feel most of the 85 pointers were fake.
> ...


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Yasmin.jll said:


> I hoped people would stop making fake EOI. I mean it is pretty obvious that EOIs invited at 100 points are fake. Even for accountants, it's not logical to continue collecting points when you are at 90. *my opinion*


And these fake invites are going to be invited again in 2 months. We might be thinking all the 85 pointers are now cleared. But all those which are fake or not being taken up will get invited again in 2 months. Since we don't know how many of them are there, we can't predict how it will effect the chances of genuine candidates. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

I guess the fake EOI's were introduced keeping in mind of the new rules with regards to the point changes.

I cant think of any other reason why the EOI's shoot up suddenly.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> And these fake invites are going to be invited again in 2 months. We might be thinking all the 85 pointers are now cleared. But all those which are fake or not being taken up will get invited again in 2 months. Since we don't know how many of them are there, we can't predict how it will effect the chances of genuine candidates.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


If the idea of those creating fake EOIs is to prevent the genuine applicants from getting invites, then they would have 2 sets of EOIs in place which will be invited every alternate month
So each month 1 set of invite will block and the next month the 2nd set

Once they have completed the 2 rounds, they will expire and in the meantime another 2 set of fake EOI is will be submitted to replace them 

They can continue this forever

Till the department decides to end the menace, one can do nothing except raving and ranting 

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

NB can u tell me - we see for 2613 , 80 pointers were cleared till May 2019 in July round. Now in Oct round there are invites for 80 pointers from April, for same 2613. So which is fake now? The May 80 pointers? 

Watever be the case, they would have cleared this april guy and then only would have come to May right? Now wer does this April 80 pointer came out suddenly?

Sorry if i am confusing


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> If the idea of those creating fake EOIs is to prevent the genuine applicants from getting invites, then they would have 2 sets of EOIs in place which will be invited every alternate month
> So each month 1 set of invite will block and the next month the 2nd set
> 
> Once they have completed the 2 rounds, they will expire and in the meantime another 2 set of fake EOI is will be submitted to replace them
> ...


Thats true. It's not just fakes, even genuine candidates create invites before getting points in hopes that they will get the actual points before receiving the invite. They are fakes as well in a way.

Thats true NB. If there are people who are jealous and wants to sabotage genuine candidates, then there is nothing to be done, unless DHA intervenes. But I personally believe that most fakes are probably are from agents/candidates who put in EOI ahead of candidates gaining points. Also by agents who wants to get an idea about the invites before official results come out. 

I am pretty sure that the DHA knows about this. It doesn't take a genius to figure out some eoi's are fake. I think the main culprit is the Australian work culture. I have been working in Australia for a while and from what I have seen is that most people don't care if they see a problem. No one bothers to bring it up unless it directly effects them. I think this issue has grown into something so big because of sheer ignorance and laziness by various departments. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

denominator said:


> There were over a thousand 85 and above pointers. That's a huge backlog.
> They have been cleared already.
> 
> 
> My estimate is that there are around 2300 80 pointers in the queue to date from 4th June. I think all the 80 pointers (non-prorata) will be cleared if DHA invites 2500 this November. I'm optimistic.


I don’t think DHA will invite more than 1000 for the next few rounds (and that’s me being HIGHLY optimistic). DHA has already sent 2700 in this FY and I am pretty sure they won’t send more than 100 during the last quarter (APR-JUN). So whatever is left in the quota will be used for remaining months. I am curious to see what the cut off will be post nov.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> I don’t think DHA will invite more than 1000 for the next few rounds (and that’s me being HIGHLY optimistic). DHA has already sent 2700 in this FY and I am pretty sure they won’t send more than 100 during the last quarter (APR-JUN). So whatever is left in the quota will be used for remaining months. I am curious to see what the cut off will be post nov.


If they follow last year's trends, we should see big numbers next round. But I don't think that's gonna happen. 

Maybe they will push the date of invite past Nov 16th, so that the new rules come into effect for the November invite round. Thats will probably knock out some fakes, in the sense that not all fakes must have claimed being single. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think DHA will invite more than 1000 for the next few rounds (and that’s me being HIGHLY optimistic). DHA has already sent 2700 in this FY and I am pretty sure they won’t send more than 100 during the last quarter (APR-JUN). So whatever is left in the quota will be used for remaining months. I am curious to see what the cut off will be post nov.
> ...


DHA will still go ahead with November round on 11th in the hopes that if they invite around 1000, the doe will get cleared by June.


----------



## adityapatel (Sep 10, 2019)

Just look into fake EOI issues, at the SkillSelct login page mentioned that



> I understand that giving false or misleading information is a serious offence and I may be prosecuted under section 137.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 if I provide false or misleading information.


Will DHA takes the countermeasure on that one? 

Something like exact name/surname passport number will get ban in a certain period or permanently and might be ban to grant any visa to Australia in the future.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> If they follow last year's trends, we should see big numbers next round. But I don't think that's gonna happen.
> 
> Maybe they will push the date of invite past Nov 16th, so that the new rules come into effect for the November invite round. Thats will probably knock out some fakes, in the sense that not all fakes must have claimed being single.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk



What I am thinking right now is that, DHA will try to clear as much 80 pointers and 85 pointers as possible in November round, the reason being is the ad-hoc and backlog that will increase after the point system system will kick in.
For the next month, they still have a chance to clear the backlog of 80 pointers and 85 pointers. But after 16th November, there would be huge backlog to invite as skilled couples and singles will be on same points. 
I am just trying to be optimistic and keeping my hope high. Also, after November round, there would be huge increase in 190 applications as well. Hope for the best.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the clarification. For my occupation code 2631 invites till date is 209. I am hoping for the best in the next round.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

What is the math behind pro-rata and non-pro rata. I am not able to understand how we calculate this. Also my occupation 2631 is prorata or non-prorata? 

I will be very greatful for your help!


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

What is the math behind pro-rata and non-pro rata. I am not able to understand how we calculate this. Also my occupation 2631 is prorata or non-prorata?

I will be very greatful for your help!


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

aseempathak said:


> What is the math behind pro-rata and non-pro rata. I am not able to understand how we calculate this. Also my occupation 2631 is prorata or non-prorata?
> 
> I will be very greatful for your help!


2631 is a pro rata occupation. 
Pro rata occupations are those which are high in demand and invitations are given to highest scoring applications. 
All other occupations are classified as non pro rata. 

Cheers


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

So it seems, due to fake EOI, DOE still stuck at May or April for 80 pointers. So frustrating ! I think 80 pointers will not make it before 16 november and after that everything is so unpredictable.


----------



## niknish (Oct 30, 2019)

DHA should give big number like 2000-2500 invite in next round to counter these fake invites, if they want like 1000-1500 intake. So that atleast half of them would be genuine EOIs. Which are stuck because of these fakes EOi wasting invites.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

aseempathak said:


> What is the math behind pro-rata and non-pro rata. I am not able to understand how we calculate this. Also my occupation 2631 is prorata or non-prorata?
> 
> I will be very greatful for your help!





Shyamal_021 said:


> 2631 is a pro rata occupation.
> Pro rata occupations are those which are high in demand and invitations are given to highest scoring applications.
> All other occupations are classified as non pro rata.
> 
> Cheers



Oh! Thanks a lot for the clarification. Keeping the hopes high for November round, as God knows what will happen after that!


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

aseempathak said:


> Oh! Thanks a lot for the clarification. Keeping the hopes high for November round, as God knows what will happen after that!


How many point you have?


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

niknish said:


> DHA should give big number like 2000-2500 invite in next round to counter these fake invites, if they want like 1000-1500 intake. So that atleast half of them would be genuine EOIs. Which are stuck because of these fakes EOi wasting invites.


Yes, you are right but no one know DHA plan unfortunately. They are so unpredictable.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

kashifrana84 said:


> How many point you have?


ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts

EOI updated: 19th October, 2019.

Any guesses on invite?


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

aseempathak said:


> ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Exp: 10 pts
> ...


Actually DHA is so unpredictable and fake EOI killing all chances. I have 80 too with DOE 17th September 2019 and same code.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

kashifrana84 said:


> Actually DHA is so unpredictable and fake EOI killing all chances. I have 80 too with DOE 17th September 2019 and same code.


Lets hope for the best mate. Hope is the only option left with us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## niknish (Oct 30, 2019)

I am also waiting at 80 points in 2613 with DOE 28 June 2019. 

When I started for this that time even 70 points were getting invites, starting months of this year. Even giving 4000+ invites then suddenly DHA went oppsite way from April.

With 1500 invite in October, with last EOI date for 80 being 13 May it should have very close to my date. But it went backward, so disheartening. Something is wrong with the process.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

How many points you guys will have post November ?


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> .....
> I am pretty sure that the DHA knows about this. It doesn't take a genius to figure out some eoi's are fake. I think the main culprit is the Australian work culture. I have been working in Australia for a while and from what I have seen is that most people don't care if they see a problem. No one bothers to bring it up unless it directly effects them. I think this issue has grown into something so big because of sheer ignorance and laziness by various departments.
> .....


Yea it looks like they are well aware of what's happening but choose not to take any action. 

With a single line of *SQL* code, The Skillselect admin can delete all the duplicate EOIs (with the same passport/ID numbers) for the same occupation and visa type.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

denominator said:


> haroon154 said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


Does the system allow multiple EOIs for 189 with the same passport number ? This is a big loophole.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Been over 18 months since I submitted my EOI.

Fake and suspended EOIs ruined my (and thousands of others') chance of getting an invite from December 2018 when they first reared their ugly heads.

The number of actual applications being filed from these EOIs are significantly less.

Only thing DHA can do is invite 4k to 5k applicants per round so that these fake and suspended EOIs are cleared and genuine applicants actually file for PR.

From experience though, won't be surprised if the DHA invites 100 people again next month. 

Sometimes I think DHA just picks a random ball from a bag which has number of invites written on it and sets the limit with absolutely no logic behind it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> Yea it looks like they are well aware of what's happening but choose not to take any action.
> 
> With a single line of *SQL* code, The Skillselect admin can delete all the duplicate EOIs (with the same passport/ID numbers) for the same occupation and visa type.


That doesn’t solve the problem of fake EOIs created just for wasting invites
They will use unique passport numbers for every application and claim very high points
Only fees for submitting an EOI can solve the problem of fake EOIs

Cheers


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

NB said:


> That doesn’t solve the problem of fake EOIs created just for wasting invites
> They will use unique passport numbers for every application and claim very high points
> Only fees for submitting an EOI can solve the problem of fake EOIs
> 
> Cheers


How about a simple algorithm disallowing DOE< date of skills assessment, date of English test and date of spouse English test?

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Does the system allow multiple EOIs for 189 with the same passport number ? This is a big loophole.


There is no such thing as passport number in EOI. Passport number is to recover your EOI password in case you forget. You can use someone else's passport number to submit EOI and DOHA won't care. What matters is what's on the EOI itself. 

You can create 1 million EOI with the same passport number and same data and legally you are fine as there is no law or policy that prohibits as you have provided the correct info, just a million times more only (999,999 more to be exact). Even if you have provided wrong info, you are still fine as long as you are not applying to get visa by wasting $3500+ money. The worst that can happen if you decide to apply for the fake person is, the fake person's EOI will be denied and DOHA will make $3500+ and move on. 

So, there is nothing you can do but pray and hope for the best. 



VK246 said:


> How about a simple algorithm disallowing DOE< date of skills assessment, date of English test and date of spouse English test?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


What good that will do? EOI's with fake info has fake data putting their points at 95-100. DOE time and date wont make any difference. Even if you create fake EOI, there is nothing one can do. You can always say, you just created with wrong data so you submitted another one. There is no law that says, you have to withdraw the wrong/fake EOI before submitting a new one.

The policy/rule regarding EOI is like, nobody cares. DOHA is only interested to fill up their yearly visa numbers and if it doesn't, Liberals will be very happy indeed.


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Reading the last few posts, I should say that I really don't understand something: why do people create fake EOIs with high points at all?!
If they create them with fake info just to reserve a spot in queue, why do they claim such high points? Later, their DOE will change when inputting the correct data anyway!
If they do that just to test the system, why do they save the EOI and send it to the pool??
I don't want to be offensive but these people (which number isn't low!) Seem to be mentally broken! Wished they would be banned from actually applying at least for a certain duration!


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Yasmin.jll said:


> Reading the last few posts, I should say that I really don't understand something: why do people create fake EOIs with high points at all?!
> If they create them with fake info just to reserve a spot in queue, why do they claim such high points? Later, their DOE will change when inputting the correct data anyway!
> If they do that just to test the system, why do they save the EOI and send it to the pool??
> I don't want to be offensive but these people (which number isn't low!) Seem to be mentally broken! Wished they would be banned from actually applying at least for a certain duration!


My understanding is the fake EoIs will keep the threshold high, and for those who are about reaching a high score in the near future can secure more quota by then, we all know DIBP tends to invite more people at the first a few months(July - Feb) of the FY. So wasted quota will be "saved" for them in the futrue. 

That's my speculation tho, But I am really convinced by this theory now.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Excuse my language but this is literally ****ed, the october round probably had the most number of fake EOI at 85 points, nobody will do anything with it, they will open back up in Jan with old EOI dates and I am 100% sure most of these EOI will be selected as "NEVER MARRIED" and they will have 95 points in Jan 11 round with old EOI dates so people who will reach 90 in Jan forget about your invite, if DHA don't give out huge numbers it will carry forward to Feb 11

We are doomed!!


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Yasmin.jll said:


> Reading the last few posts, I should say that I really don't understand something: why do people create fake EOIs with high points at all?!
> If they create them with fake info just to reserve a spot in queue, why do they claim such high points? Later, their DOE will change when inputting the correct data anyway!
> If they do that just to test the system, why do they save the EOI and send it to the pool??
> I don't want to be offensive but these people (which number isn't low!) Seem to be mentally broken! Wished they would be banned from actually applying at least for a certain duration!


Agree. But DOE changes only when Points changes. So they put higer points at the start. TBH, I doubt theres a lot of 85s.. lower than 80s.. dodgy...


----------



## lightningmcking (Aug 6, 2018)

You need ask who’s benefiting the most by high points.
It is the migration agents running Naati coaching and PTE centres with kickbacks from the PY institutions. Now everyone has to do these things. More people = More Money. Pure capitalism. 
Same thing my own Naati and PTE teacher’s said, most of the eoi which fake are created by them. Naati PTE & offcourse migration agent institution.
One thing i have learned in this country every policy is made not to benefit migrants but how to maximise the revenue from them, then they sugar coat the bate and you buy it. *Professional experience speaking here, i review the policies as it correlates with what work i do.
Forensic Auditors logic haha - Always ask who’s benefiting the most from stepping on who’s shoulder. You will get your answer.


----------



## lightningmcking (Aug 6, 2018)

Note* Typing on cell from work, their could be spelling and grammatical mistakes. So no enlightenment for the language from english language scholars.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Has anyone lodged FOI for October round?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightningmcking (Aug 6, 2018)

Take from Naati website- Mark joined NAATI as Chief Executive Officer in August 2015. Prior to this appointment, he held a number of corporate, commercial and operational roles at senior executive levels in the Australian and NSW Public Sectors, most recently in the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
It’s a way bigger gameplay. Allegedly he is close to PD. So Naati ccl is a brain child of them to get more revenue.


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

It won't takes a bachelor IT level guy more than few hours to flood the skillselect with fake EOIs. Anyone knows python they can do it. 

Actually, I came an idea that if we can't make it better, how about let's make it worse. Spam skillselect with tons of fake EOIs on every visa stream. If DoHA does not improve their system to remove fake EOIs, their regional visa (491/494) will ends up with abortion. This may forces DoHA take some counter action.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

May I know why people create fake EOIs? What’s the point of doing that?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ankittanna said:


> Has anyone lodged FOI for October round?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


The SkillSelect invitation round for October was published here in case that is what you're looking for:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Edit:

Oh perhaps you are looking for the data to be further disaggregated? My bad if that is what you were looking for


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Has anyone lodge FOI for October-2019? If yes, please share the report.

From tomorrow, a new month is starting and lot of people here will hope to get an invite. I wish all the very best to everyone and request everyone to keep their hopes high and have faith in God, as there is nothing much we all can do other than keeping our fingers crossed. Post 16th November, when the new points system will kick in, there would cut throat competition on invites an grants and the situation will be very unpredictable.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Excuse my language but this is literally ****ed, the october round probably had the most number of fake EOI at 85 points, nobody will do anything with it, they will open back up in Jan with old EOI dates and I am 100% sure most of these EOI will be selected as "NEVER MARRIED" and they will have 95 points in Jan 11 round with old EOI dates so people who will reach 90 in Jan forget about your invite, if DHA don't give out huge numbers it will carry forward to Feb 11
> 
> We are doomed!!


So these fake EOI is taking down more than 60% invitations now and genuine candidates with hard earned points are deprived of invitation. Its seems DHA is playing with us. I believe DHA knows about these fake EOI but I think now impact is much severe, 1000 85 pointers in 3-4 months, I cannot believe. DHA should give 3000-4000 invites but they are so ignorant and giving 100 invites from past several months to make situation worse.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> So these fake EOI is taking down more than 60% invitations now and genuine candidates with hard earned points are deprived of invitation. Its seems DHA is playing with us. I believe DHA knows about these fake EOI but I think now impact is much severe, 1000 85 pointers in 3-4 months, I cannot believe. DHA should give 3000-4000 invites but they are so ignorant and giving 100 invites from past several months to make situation worse.


Actually, 85+ pointers mushroomed to 1000+ in 3 months only, not 4 months. (11 July which was the last time all the 85+ pointers got cleared). 

According to my own analysis from invitation bar charts from July 2018 to March 2019, there should only be an average of 150 new EOIs with 85+ points every month. 

Who knows how many 80 pointers (genuine or not) are there in the queue. According to my analysis, there should be around 2200. But we may have to multiply it by 2.5 (to account for duplicates and fake ones).


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

denominator said:


> Actually, 85+ pointers mushroomed to 1000+ in 3 months only, not 4 months. (11 July which was the last time all the 85+ pointers got cleared).
> 
> According to my own analysis from invitation bar charts from July 2018 to March 2019, there should only be an average of 150 new EOIs with 85+ points every month.
> 
> Who knows how many 80 pointers (genuine or not) are there in the queue. According to my analysis, there should be around 2200. But we may have to multiply it by 2.5 (to account for duplicates and fake ones).


But if DHA continue 100 or 800 per month then even 85 pointers will not get invite after 16th november due to increased fake EOI?


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

I am just hoping that DHA will clear all the 80 pointers in this round in order to avoid the same points collision for singles and skilled couples after 16th November 2019. 

By giving out invites for 80 pointers, lots of stress will be relived from both applicant side as well as from DHA side. Cant be more optimistic than this.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

aseempathak said:


> I am just hoping that DHA will clear all the 80 pointers in this round in order to avoid the same points collision for singles and skilled couples after 16th November 2019.
> 
> By giving out invites for 80 pointers, lots of stress will be relived from both applicant side as well as from DHA side. Cant be more optimistic than this.


Definitely I hope too : ) but we do not know the plans of DHA. What makes you think that they will clear 80 pointers (I think currently they are more than 2500 in the system)


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

aseempathak said:


> I am just hoping that DHA will clear all the 80 pointers in this round in order to avoid the same points collision for singles and skilled couples after 16th November 2019.
> 
> By giving out invites for 80 pointers, lots of stress will be relived from both applicant side as well as from DHA side. Cant be more optimistic than this.


I am also hoping on this.

I'm at 80 with a skilled spouse. Although I'll be 85 after Nov, I'll be way behind in the queue behind many singles with 75 + 10. Can't beat them in DOE.


----------



## jainrishabh67 (Oct 31, 2019)

Dear members,
Do you think people who have 75 points will get an invite in the near future for 189


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

denominator said:


> I am also hoping on this.
> 
> I'm at 80 with a skilled spouse. Although I'll be 85 after Nov, I'll be way behind in the queue behind many singles with 75 + 10. Can't beat them in DOE.


Yes. Otherwise, all these hard earned points will be wasted


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

kashifrana84 said:


> Definitely I hope too : ) but we do not know the plans of DHA. What makes you think that they will clear 80 pointers (I think currently they are more than 2500 in the system)



I am keeping my fingers crossed for pro rata ANZSCO code like us (263111) in which filed EOIs are less and may DHA clears them in this round (just an assumption). Therefore, could be a possibility that pro rata 80 pointers may get invites in this round.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

aseempathak said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed for pro rata ANZSCO code like us (263111) in which filed EOIs are less and may DHA clears them in this round (just an assumption). Therefore, could be a possibility that pro rata 80 pointers may get invites in this round.
> :fingerscrossed:


I hope too bro


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> aseempathak said:
> 
> 
> > I am just hoping that DHA will clear all the 80 pointers in this round in order to avoid the same points collision for singles and skilled couples after 16th November 2019.
> ...


To clear all 80 pointers in the queue (except accounting and auditors), they need to invite more than 2500+ in November round which is something DHA might not do. We have 11 days to go...


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Shyamal_021 said:


> To clear all 80 pointers in the queue (except accounting and auditors), they need to invite more than 2500+ in November round which is something DHA might not do. We have 11 days to go...



Yes, you are right. As there are only 200 EOI of 80 points on code 263111, that why I am hoping of they clear them in this round. Just keeping my hopes high to lower my anxiety levels.:juggle:


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> To clear all 80 pointers in the queue (except accounting and auditors), they need to invite more than 2500+ in November round which is something DHA might not do. We have 11 days to go...


Well, it's not impossible. In fact, I see it as a possibility.

We're gone through a quarter of the FY and only 2700 invitations have been sent. 
I think Nov and Dec rounds will be huge. 

Historically, the second half of the FY tends to be pretty dry. I would not be surprised if they do a series of 100s again then. 


Just an example, here are invitation numbers for the 17/18 FY.

July 2000
Aug 2000
Sep 3500	
Oct 2500
Nov 1400
Dec 600
Jan 600
Feb 600
Mar 600
Apr 600
May 600
June 600

Total: 15600


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

denominator said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > To clear all 80 pointers in the queue (except accounting and auditors), they need to invite more than 2500+ in November round which is something DHA might not do. We have 11 days to go...
> ...


Wow. Can’t believe these were the numbers for FY 17/18. 
I hope I am wrong and you are right. 
But remember they are focusing on regional visas more and although they have set the quota for skilled visas, they are not obligated to meet those numbers. 

But again, I hope I am wrong and you are right. I am in the queue with all you guys anxiously waiting for that ITA email. *fingers crossed*


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

How do you know that there are only 200 80 pointers in the queue till date? From where did you get the information? Do you have any link to check current 80 & 75 pointers for 263111?


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

prabu.23287 said:


> How do you know that there are only 200 80 pointers in the queue till date? From where did you get the information? Do you have any link to check current 80 & 75 pointers for 263111?


Check FOI information on immi site for 189 filed as on 8th March and 28th August and try to math with current invitation round. You can probably get an estimate on the same.


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Apparantly DHA is not even ready to begin with regional visa 491 on 16 Nov., at least NSW and ACT have confirmed that they are not ready for these visas until 2020... so maybe they keep sending 189 invitations until regional visas are actually in place. Fingers crossed!


Shyamal_021 said:


> denominator said:
> 
> 
> > Shyamal_021 said:
> ...


----------



## shalini1990 (Aug 22, 2018)

Need Suggestion guys..!

I have 489 invitation with which is expiring on 10th November.

On the other hand my DOE is: 9th June 2019 with 80 points non-pro rata occupation which is very close to last 189 invite. 

What do you guys suggest? should I apply for 489 or wait for this round?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Couple of questions: [Sorry, if its the wrong thread]

1- EOI is going to expire in Nov. 
Should I lodge new EOI now or wait for Nov round ? Though i am not hopeful with 2613 75pts. 
2 - What are the post Nov changes? will the changes automatically reflected to your EOIs ? like i am single so my points are going to effect after Nov changes.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Couple of questions: [Sorry, if its the wrong thread]
> 
> 1- EOI is going to expire in Nov.
> Should I lodge new EOI now or wait for Nov round ? Though i am not hopeful with 2613 75pts.
> 2 - What are the post Nov changes? will the changes automatically reflected to your EOIs ? like i am single so my points are going to effect after Nov changes.


Lodge now. Points change in Nov won't change your DOE. Your DOE will be today if you lodge today. Points will change keeping DOE same as advised by DOHA. So, lodge asap.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Couple of questions: [Sorry, if its the wrong thread]
> 
> 1- EOI is going to expire in Nov.
> Should I lodge new EOI now or wait for Nov round ? Though i am not hopeful with 2613 75pts.
> 2 - What are the post Nov changes? will the changes automatically reflected to your EOIs ? like i am single so my points are going to effect after Nov changes.


Wait for the November round to get over
Then withdraw the existing EOI and lodge a fresh one
The points for single will get reflected automatically on 16th November as per information available till now

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

*Iscah Estimation for November and December*

Hi Folks:

Please find Iscah's latest estimation:

https://www.iscah.com/updated-189-invitation-estimates-novemberdecember-2019/


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much different from last time is it 


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Not much different from last time is it
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


For some of the job codes like 2613 the chances of getting invite with 85 points have improved. But again we need to take with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What’ is the chance of getting ITA for 189 with 80 points in coming November round? Occupation: 233512, Mechanical Engineer. DOE: 3rd August 2019.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

shalini1990 said:


> Need Suggestion guys..!
> 
> I have 489 invitation with which is expiring on 10th November.
> 
> ...


Depends on your situation. If you are single, it's worth a wait. If you are married with an unskilled spouse, I'd take the 489 since a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Wait for the November round to get over
> Then withdraw the existing EOI and lodge a fresh one
> The points for single will get reflected automatically on 16th November as per information available till now
> 
> Cheers


So DOE will not change ? or will it change when my points are changed ?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Iscah updated their prediction for the December round.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

is any data available that how many applicants are single or with skilled spouse ?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

shalini1990 said:


> Need Suggestion guys..!
> 
> I have 489 invitation with which is expiring on 10th November.
> 
> ...


I would say take the 489 as back up option and apply 
Unfortunately the date is 10th so you can't do much 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaticancemos (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi, I am currently single with 75 points. 

Would it be a problem if I receive the invite and get married after? that is before grant?

What happens to my invite if I get married before getting the grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vaticancemos said:


> Hi, I am currently single with 75 points.
> 
> Would it be a problem if I receive the invite and get married after? that is before grant?
> 
> What happens to my invite if I get married before getting the grant


Iscah is of the opinion that would make your application liable for rejection as you have claimed points for being single
So the CO may decide that you have claimed points wrongly and reject your application 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Vaticancemos said:


> Hi, I am currently single with 75 points.
> 
> Would it be a problem if I receive the invite and get married after? that is before grant?
> 
> What happens to my invite if I get married before getting the grant


You are considered de-facto if you've been together for 1+ year, as long as you have a partner (married or not) you are not considered single.


----------



## Vaticancemos (Oct 14, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> You are considered de-facto if you've been together for 1+ year, as long as you have a partner (married or not) you are not considered single.


I am not with a lover/partner or I am not engaged either. I am 30 now. I am single in every definition of it. However if I decide to marry next year or so, what happens to the invite (if I get one)? 

why do they provide points for single ? for being single at the point of invite or for staying single forever?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vaticancemos said:


> I am not with a lover/partner or I am not engaged either. I am 30 now. I am single in every definition of it. However if I decide to marry next year or so, what happens to the invite (if I get one)?
> 
> why do they provide points for single ? for being single at the point of invite or for staying single forever?


If you claim points for being single, you cannot marry or have a defacto relationship till you get the grant

You can marry if there is no restrictions in the grant

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Has anybody checked their Eoi to see if DHA has added the option to claim partner points post November changes ? 
Just wondering if the changes will be implemented post 16/11.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Has anybody checked their Eoi to see if DHA has added the option to claim partner points post November changes ?
> Just wondering if the changes will be implemented post 16/11.


You have not submitted an EOI as yet ?

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody checked their Eoi to see if DHA has added the option to claim partner points post November changes ?
> ...


I have but I applied through an agent and I don’t have the credentials for the account. 
I am asking people who have submitted on their own. 
Cheers


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello experts,

I recently upgraded my points from 80 to 85 for 261313. Right afterwards, I got nominated by Vic. for 190 after 2 months of pre-invite and 5 months of EOI sumission. This made my day as there is consensus that Vic is extremely selective! I have the highest possible points for my age and I'm playing my last innings. On the other hand, I am quite confident that I can also be selected in the Nov. 11 round for 189. 

Given that the visa processing time for 189 is currently very slow (18-33 months) while 190 visa gets priority processing (7-9 months) albeit with 2 year residence commitment. My question is, are there any other aspects I should consider before submitting my 190 application?

To all those waiting for Nov. 11 round on 80 points, I wish you good luck - hope for the best, but prepare for the worst (so keep increasing your points wherever you can).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yumz683 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I recently upgraded my points from 80 to 85 for 261313. Right afterwards, I got nominated by Vic. for 190 after 2 months of pre-invite and 5 months of EOI sumission. This made my day as there is consensus that Vic is extremely selective! I have the highest possible points for my age and I'm playing my last innings. On the other hand, I am quite confident that I can also be selected in the Nov. 11 round for 189.
> 
> ...


That’s the applicants personal decision 
Do you want to bind your self to a state for 2 years with a faster grant or you would rather wait a year more with the freedom of working anywhere in Australia 

Other then that there is absolutely no difference between 189/190
Cheers


----------



## ckvm25 (Jun 12, 2019)

yumz683 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I recently upgraded my points from 80 to 85 for 261313. Right afterwards, I got nominated by Vic. for 190 after 2 months of pre-invite and 5 months of EOI sumission. This made my day as there is consensus that Vic is extremely selective! I have the highest possible points for my age and I'm playing my last innings. On the other hand, I am quite confident that I can also be selected in the Nov. 11 round for 189.
> 
> ...




Can you share your points breakdown? 
As VIC invite is very rare recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skhan663 (Nov 13, 2018)

HI 
Is there any group for mechanical engineers ?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

yumz683 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I recently upgraded my points from 80 to 85 for 261313. Right afterwards, I got nominated by Vic. for 190 after 2 months of pre-invite and 5 months of EOI sumission. This made my day as there is consensus that Vic is extremely selective! I have the highest possible points for my age and I'm playing my last innings. On the other hand, I am quite confident that I can also be selected in the Nov. 11 round for 189.
> 
> ...


Congrats on Vic invite, would you mind sharing your points breakdown, what's your ANZSCO?


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

ckvm25 said:


> Can you share your points breakdown?
> As VIC invite is very rare recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sure, my points breakdown is:
Age=25 English=20 (PTEA:90/90/90/86) Offshore-Exp=15 (ACS accepted only 8 of my 12 years) Education=20 CCL=5
After Nov. 16, I will get 10 points for Single (Never Married) so would reach 95, but my wish was to get invite before having to use single points.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

*Occupational Invites*

Hello Everyone, 

I have been maintaining an excel sheet just to get an idea that how many people are invited from each occupational group every month. 

I have also attached the sheet here for your reference. This will help everybody to get an idea about number of people invited each month from each occupational group.


----------



## Bergbok (Oct 21, 2019)

How do you get the invitation numbers for the non pro rata occupations?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Bergbok said:


> How do you get the invitation numbers for the non pro rata occupations?


I am maintaining this sheet from July-19. In the month of July, count was reset to zero. So invitations issued first month (July) was easy to know by just looking at invites issued table. In the same manner, DHA issue total number of invitations issued in each group each month. So I calculate the count simply by Total invites minus last month invites. Now I am doing this each month. So I know how many people are invited in each group each month. 

For example, for November, the formula will be *total invites issued uptil Nov - sum(july+aug+sep+oct)*

I hope you get it.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> I am maintaining this sheet from July-19. In the month of July, count was reset to zero. So invitations issued first month (July) was easy to know by just looking at invites issued table. In the same manner, DHA issue total number of invitations issued in each group each month. So I calculate the count simply by Total invites minus last month invites. Now I am doing this each month. So I know how many people are invited in each group each month.
> 
> For example, for November, the formula will be *total invites issued uptil Nov - sum(july+aug+sep+oct)*
> 
> I hope you get it.


There was this spread sheet which was very helpful but they stopped updating it for some reason.


----------



## Bergbok (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks for the answer.

I have been putting together a workbook of the numbers of EOI for every date available from the FOI documents.

there is something seriously wrong with the system. When looking at your list occupation 2321 (Architects and Landscape Architects) are drawing a disproportionate number of invites.

At end of July there were only 13 EOI with 80 points. none for 85.
At end of August there were 15 EOI with 80 points. 2 for 85.
So lets say and additions 5 EOI lodged in that month. no invites were given in this time period

forward another month and now suddenly there are 94 invites and last date of effect is in June. 
It is very unlikely that in the span of one month there was suddenly 90 of people qualifying with 85 points in that occupation considering there were only 1 85 pointer EOI previously for a couple of months.

Somebody is submitting a high number of EOIs at 85 points in that category that are likely false.
I think the same happened in the July draw.

Nursing seems to have the same pattern where there are more 85 point EOI's than 80's, despite invitation being issued at 85. very unlikely and also very unlikely that nursing and architecture should be almost have of non pro rata occupations issued since July.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Vaticancemos said:
> 
> 
> > I am not with a lover/partner or I am not engaged either. I am 30 now. I am single in every definition of it. However if I decide to marry next year or so, what happens to the invite (if I get one)?
> ...


 Will there be such restriction to marry after grant ?)


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

I know we've discussed about this a few pages ago. But I still can't believe it.

In the September round, the latest DOE for 85 points was 3rd August 2019. It means all 85 pointers (non-prorata) before that date and all the 90+ pointers got cleared in the queue.










In the last round, there were suddenly 992 85 pointers (in a span of two months) and 149 90 pointers (in a span of one month). 










Could ~1000 85 pointers really have emerged in two months? I'm just curious. Any theories on what happened other than fake EOIs? 

I've been analyzing charts for the past 2 years. I haven't come across an anomaly of this magnitude.


----------



## BG2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Guidance Requested*

Hi Members, 

I am new to the group and looking for advise on which skill to select for EOI.

I am 36 years of age married with 1 child and 2 dependent parents with 11 years of work experience in IT (Testing, Financial BA, Devops Managers (Testing /Data and Environment). My total points based on new system is for 189 is 85 and 190 is 90.

My partner is also a skilled IT professional, Can you please suggest which skill set should i selected based on current trend to file my EOI.

Thank you for all your time and efforts.

Regards,BG


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

denominator said:


> I know we've discussed about this a few pages ago. But I still can't believe it.
> 
> In the September round, the latest DOE for 85 points was 3rd August 2019. It means all 85 pointers (non-prorata) before that date and all the 90+ pointers got cleared in the queue.
> 
> ...


 They are Fake Eois mate.
I have been analyzing Doha data based on Eois lodged as well. Imagine what is happening to Accounting occupations. FAKE eois in these occupations are lodged at a speed of light. In the previous FOI data, there were almost 2500 Eois on 85 lodged. Hope this clarifies. I think this is deliberately targeted so students won't study accounting degrees in OZ.

Skill select is useless. It is completely outdated. It was very poorly designed, thanks to those genius who made this system. When some people are desperately waiting for years to just get ONE invite of their lives, some Eois get invited over and over AGAIN !!! Such a Dumb Policy I should say.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BG2019 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am new to the group and looking for advise on which skill to select for EOI.
> 
> ...


Before you proceed, understand one limitation in your case
Your parents will not be included in your application 

You will have to apply for their pr separately and will cost nearly 25 lakhs per person
With a nearly 5 year wait
There is a cheaper pr option costing just a few lakhs but that has a 30 year wait

Cheers


----------



## BG2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi NB, 

Thank you for the quick response.
For parent's i will figure out a way once i get the invite.
Meanwhile can you please guide in terms of skill sets?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BG2019 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for the quick response.
> For parent's i will figure out a way once i get the invite.
> Meanwhile can you please guide in terms of skill sets?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

denominator said:


> I know we've discussed about this a few pages ago. But I still can't believe it.
> 
> In the September round, the latest DOE for 85 points was 3rd August 2019. It means all 85 pointers (non-prorata) before that date and all the 90+ pointers got cleared in the queue.
> 
> ...



you are just analyzing the charts, not the data, if you compare the "Latest date of effect" of all occupation for September and October round, you would understand how the count for 85 and 90 pointers has been increased.

Till September 2019, invites were sent mostly to 2613* occupation that's why count for 85 and 90 pointers was less, but now in October 2019 invites were sent to all occupations that's why now it is showing an increase in the count of 85 and 90 pointers which has also brought down the "Latest date of effect" to 80 points for many occupations.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> denominator said:
> 
> 
> > I know we've discussed about this a few pages ago. But I still can't believe it.
> ...




It seems to be the case.


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> you are just analyzing the charts, not the data, if you compare the "Latest date of effect" of all occupation for September and October round, you would understand how the count for 85 and 90 pointers has been increased.
> 
> Till September 2019, invites were sent mostly to 2613* occupation that's why count for 85 and 90 pointers was less, but now in October 2019 invites were sent to all occupations that's why now it is showing an increase in the count of 85 and 90 pointers which has also brought down the "Latest date of effect" to 80 points for many occupations.


I don't think that's the case. I have been doing some analysis from the past few months. Generally, 2613 is getting somewhere between 20 to 25% of the total invites. For the last 4 months invites data for all the codes you can check this sheet shared by someone in this group. This is what my analysis is. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

kars.perf said:


> I don't think that's the case. I have been doing some analysis from the past few months. Generally, 2613 is getting somewhere between 20 to 25% of the total invites. For the last 4 months invites data for all the codes you can check this sheet shared by someone in this group. This is what my analysis is. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, you are wrong. 

Total 2613 invite 722/2700 i.e. 26.7%

Here we are comparing the September and October charts.

In August and September, 48 invites were sent out each month out of 100 i.e. 48%

Also, in October 1139 invites were sent to occupations other than 2613* which increased the total count of 85 and 90 pointers.

In general, 85 and 90 pointers are getting increased not because of fake EOI's because of the fact that people are collecting as many points as possible. 

I have also increased my points from 65 points to 85 points in the last 1 year because every time I was 5 points behind for invite. I recently did ACS for my wife and claimed 5 extra points earlier I didn't feel the need of claiming.


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> Yes, you are wrong.
> 
> Total 2613 invite 722/2700 i.e. 37%
> 
> ...


ok thanks for the explanation


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> Yes, you are wrong.
> 
> Total 2613 invite 722/2700 i.e. 37%
> 
> ...


BTW, I told 20 to 25 % for the total invites, not separately for prorata and non-prorata. 722/2700 is 26.7 % . How is it 37%?


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

kars.perf said:


> BTW, I told 20 to 25 % for the total invites, not separately for prorata and non-prorata. 722/2700 is 26.7 % . How is it 37%?


I am also talking about total invites only, total 2700 were sent in last 4 months.

If you read carefully I was talking about the past months(August 48%, September 48%).

thanks for correcting the %tage.

Anyways I am not here for unnecessary discussion, just want to put some light why in October the total number of 85 and 90 pointers were increased.


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> If you read carefully I was talking about the past month(August 48%, September 48%).
> 
> thanks for correcting the %tage.


Sure NP. Makes sense.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

denominator said:


> I know we've discussed about this a few pages ago. But I still can't believe it.
> 
> In the September round, the latest DOE for 85 points was 3rd August 2019. It means all 85 pointers (non-prorata) before that date and all the 90+ pointers got cleared in the queue.
> 
> ...


Let me chip in on the discussion already going on. 

On Sept round, 39 x 85 pointers were invited and all of the 90, 95 and 100 pointers were cleared. *Note, 85 pointers weren't cleared. *

So, on Oct round, the question if you want to ask would be: How 149 x 90 pointers, 38 x 95 pointers and <5 x 100 pointers emerged in a month. Cos they were cleared the last round. 

*Now back to 85 pointers case. 
*
The last time 85 pointers were cleared was in *July 2019*. So, from July 11-Oct 11, in *3 months* worth of time and with 100/month invite, it is not unusual to see the points getting pushed up and 992 x 85 pointers queuing up when you can see 149 x 90 pointers alone queued up in 1 month.

So, 85 pointers got cleared in Oct. Now if another 992 x 85 pointers end up in Nov, then you can say something is not right with the numbers. Considering people with 80s are barely getting invite, 85 is the new low now.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Good news for Naati aspirants, they just released a whole lot of new dates yesterday and exam bookings until December 2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Good news for Naati aspirants, they just released a whole lot of new dates yesterday and exam bookings until December 2020


They are trying to get as much money in exam fees as they can
I will not be surprised if in the days to some, NAATI test dates will be available with just 3-4 days delay just like PTEA tests 

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> They are trying to get as much money in exam fees as they can
> I will not be surprised if in the days to some, NAATI test dates will be available with just 3-4 days delay just like PTEA tests
> 
> Cheers


Yes true, 

And then Naati will be obsolete as well just like how PTE is and everyone will have those 5 points


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I totally agree NB !!!! Can't bellieve it. Once this country was beautiful. They welcome migrants, showed positive attitude and respect and now blaming same migrants, showing xenophobic attitude and disrespect. We the ones who responsible for city congestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes true, 

And then Naati will be obsolete as well just like how PTE is and everyone will have those 5 points[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> Yes true,
> 
> And then Naati will be obsolete as well just like how PTE is and everyone will have those 5 points


[/QUOTE]

But NAATI and teachers and coaching institutions will continue to rake in money for ever, as applicants will have to appear to remain in the rat race

Cheers


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes true,
> 
> And then Naati will be obsolete as well just like how PTE is and everyone will have those 5 points


same is happening with partner English test now. everyone's partner is now appearing PTE or IELTS to get that extra 5 pts, but no one is basically advancing the queue. Probably more than 5000 English exams will be given for those 5 pts. Its just a new income source for the English test organisation.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi Gauravastava,

Just to understand: What does your signature imply?

ANZSCO : 261312 - 80 points
EOI 189: DOE 09 Jun'19(80 pts)
EOI 189: DOE 16 Oct'19(85 pts) Added spouse points.

So u have 2 189 EOIs with 80 and 85?


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> Yes, you are wrong.
> 
> Total 2613 invite 722/2700 i.e. 26.7%
> 
> ...




Hi gauravshrivastava4,

Just to understand: What does your signature imply?

ANZSCO : 261312 - 80 points
EOI 189: DOE 09 Jun'19(80 pts)
EOI 189: DOE 16 Oct'19(85 pts) Added spouse points.

So u have 2 189 EOIs with 80 and 85?


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> Hi gauravshrivastava4,
> 
> Just to understand: What does your signature imply?
> 
> ...


No, Let me change it.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ParoP said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes true,
> ...


These institutions provided BIG Fortune $ to government as donations and in return government provided them tens of thousands of cash cows. Legal robbery !!


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi Folks:

Any idea how to include partner's English points in EOI from Nov 16th?

I presume, nothing has been announced for this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> Any idea how to include partner's English points in EOI from Nov 16th?
> 
> I presume, nothing has been announced for this.


Nothing yet
Maybe early next week

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> Any idea how to include partner's English points in EOI from Nov 16th?
> 
> I presume, nothing has been announced for this.


I hope they advise by end of this week or early next. I am anxiously waiting for the same.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,
How are you doing today?
I have two questions around 491 visa.

1) Can a person with 491 visa, stay in region and work in the city? For example: Staying in Wollongong/New Castle and working in the Sydney CBD

2) Can I apply for 189/190 skilled migration visas being on a 491 visa?

TIA.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Hello everyone,
> How are you doing today?
> I have two questions around 491 visa.
> 
> ...


My understanding is No and No


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

mt3467 said:


> My understanding is No and No


Agreed. 100% No and 10000% No.


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Hello everyone,
> How are you doing today?
> I have two questions around 491 visa.
> 
> ...


1) You're willing to commute 320km back and forth from Newcastle to Sydney? I think it's specifically mentioned that you have to live and work in a regional area.

2) No sure


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Hello everyone,
> How are you doing today?
> I have two questions around 491 visa.
> 
> ...


No and Maybe.

Not sure about the new 491 rules, but I applied for 189 and 190 while on the 489.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> No and Maybe.
> 
> Not sure about the new 491 rules, but I applied for 189 and 190 while on the 489.


It was made clear that You're not allowed to apply for any visa for 3 years if you're on 491.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

etadaking said:


> It was made clear that You're not allowed to apply for any visa for 3 years if you're on 491.


Wow, I did not know that


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

etadaking said:


> It was made clear that You're not allowed to apply for any visa for 3 years if you're on 491.


Correct. I wasn't aware about this.

Here's an extract for you guys:

491 visa holders cannot lodge certain visas until they have held a 491 visa (and met its conditions) for three years. This includes skilled PR visas (189 and 190), business visas (124, 132 and 188), employer nominated PR visa 186 and the onshore partner visa (820). This requirement to reside and work in a designated regional area is underpinned by the need to support economic development and population growth in regional areas.


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

etadaking said:


> It was made clear that You're not allowed to apply for any visa for 3 years if you're on 491.


Makes sense. They don't want migrants to use 491 as a stepping stone to 189. They really want people to work in regional areas.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Hello everyone,
> How are you doing today?
> I have two questions around 491 visa.
> 
> ...


Answer is No for both. 

Seeing your score, in my personal opinion you would have got NSW state nomination if you reassed to 261312. I know someone who was invited with 75+5 score in August under 261312. 

One more important thing, hope you updated your present residence location to Sydney in the first page of your EOI, I know a person(261312 80+5) whos NSW invite was delayed by a month as he didn't update the present location in that previous month.


ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 85 07-Nov-2019
190 : 85+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Answer is No for both.
> 
> Seeing your score, in my personal opinion you would have got NSW state nomination if you reassed to 261312. I know someone who was invited with 75+5 score in August under 261312.
> 
> ...



Just noticed your Signature, You will get invited this round, Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 1) Can a person with 491 visa, stay in region and work in the city? For example: Staying in Wollongong/New Castle and working in the Sydney CBD


No.

Even if you're willing to commute that much, Wollongong and Newcastle are actually not even considered eligible regional areas...


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Hello everyone,
> How are you doing today?
> I have two questions around 491 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate:

You can find all the information in this link:

https://www.seekvisa.com.au/491-visa/


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Answer is No for both.
> 
> Seeing your score, in my personal opinion you would have got NSW state nomination if you reassed to 261312. I know someone who was invited with 75+5 score in August under 261312.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, so based on your saying NSW now prefers people who currently living in NSW, not interstate? :juggle::juggle:


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

gopiit04 said:


> Answer is No for both.
> 
> Seeing your score, in my personal opinion you would have got NSW state nomination if you reassed to 261312. I know someone who was invited with 75+5 score in August under 261312.
> 
> ...


If I reassess my qualification, Will my previous assessment still be valid?

Can I submit EOI in two occupations ( 261313 and 261312) for 190?

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> If I reassess my qualification, Will my previous assessment still be valid?
> 
> Can I submit EOI in two occupations ( 261313 and 261312) for 190?
> 
> TIA.


Yes
The previous assessment will not stand cancelled even if a new assessment is issued 
You can submit applications under both the codes simultaneously for 190


Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Also, Can I submit two EOI for 190 (NSW) in 261313 and 261312?

Please confirm. 

TIA


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> Yes
> The previous assessment will not stand cancelled even if a new assessment is issued
> You can submit applications under both the codes simultaneously for 190
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, NB.

One last question, Can I submit same documents for 261313 and 261312 as they are actually really a similar profession?
In real world, 261313 and 261312 are same


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Thanks a lot, NB.
> 
> One last question, Can I submit same documents for 261313 and 261312 as they are actually really a similar profession?
> In real world, 261313 and 261312 are same


That’s between you and ACS

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

DHA Steal more 189 places 
-------------------====------------

DHA have just adjusted their 2019/2020 migration program by stealing 2000 places from the 189 allocation (was 18652 places) and giving 1000 extra places to the 491 (really 489 backlog) and 1000 extra places to the 494 (probably 187 backlog)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels

(any questions to [email protected] only thanks)









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Thanks a lot, NB.
> 
> One last question, Can I submit same documents for 261313 and 261312 as they are actually really a similar profession?
> In real world, 261313 and 261312 are same


Yes, in my case the old documents/rnr of 261311 were already present and I added new entry for the latest(new job) employment and got it positively assessed for 261312 recently.

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 85 07-Nov-2019
190 : 85+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> DHA Steal more 189 places
> -------------------====------------
> 
> DHA have just adjusted their 2019/2020 migration program by stealing 2000 places from the 189 allocation (was 18652 places) and giving 1000 extra places to the 491 (really 489 backlog) and 1000 extra places to the 494 (probably 187 backlog)
> ...


Really unfair!
Should've taken from state-nominated.

189 is already very squeezed up! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> DHA Steal more 189 places
> -------------------====------------
> 
> DHA have just adjusted their 2019/2020 migration program by stealing 2000 places from the 189 allocation (was 18652 places) and giving 1000 extra places to the 491 (really 489 backlog) and 1000 extra places to the 494 (probably 187 backlog)
> ...


:doh:


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

DHA reduced 189 seats by further 2000 to 16652 and allocates to 494 and 491 🙄😨


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Last year there were almost 5000 NZ lodged 189 visa applications. This year would be around 4000 or more. 

16652-4000= 12652 or less seats together. I believe from 2700 invitations from July to October 2019, at least 3000 have lodged visas both primary and secondary applicants together.

12652-3000= 9652 seats available for the remaining rounds

Remaining invites = 9652/1.5= 6434 invitations
Invitations adjusted with wastage = 6434*1.25= 8000 only 

So, we can expect 8000 invitations in total from November 2019 to June 2020.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Last year there were almost 5000 NZ lodged 189 visa applications. This year would be around 4000 or more.
> 
> 16652-4000= 12652 or less seats together. I believe from 2700 invitations from July to October 2019, at least 3000 have lodged visas both primary and secondary applicants together.
> 
> ...


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Last year there were almost 5000 NZ lodged 189 visa applications. This year would be around 4000 or more.
> 
> 16652-4000= 12652 or less seats together. I believe from 2700 invitations from July to October 2019, at least 3000 have lodged visas both primary and secondary applicants together.
> 
> ...


I think 12652 is just a quota aka an upper bound. They are not obliged to fulfill it.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*** said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Last year there were almost 5000 NZ lodged 189 visa applications. This year would be around 4000 or more.
> ...


 12652 were the total seats after deducting NZ applications. And already points test 3000 applicants lodged visas from July to Oct 2019. So available invitations with wastage will not be more than 1000 per round in average.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> *** said:
> 
> 
> > Suren019 said:
> ...


So what does that mean? Post 16/11 changes, cut off will be 90 for all occupations?


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > *** said:
> ...


Check the iscah estimates later !!


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Suren019 said:
> ...


Iscah estimates took 1200 invites into account for next two months and when they posted their estimates, the visa numbers were still 18k+. 
They said they will be updating their eoi predications again after November round.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Shyamal_021 said:
> ...


 I think, they will reduce that number by 10%.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Hahahah, more reduction in 189, I wouldn't be surprised that next FY that number is below 10k. With the amount of fake eoi going in each month, the reduction in 189 seats we are literally doomed, if you have 95 points you are in or you are out


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi mate, so based on your saying NSW now prefers people who currently living in NSW, not interstate? :juggle::juggle:


Your understanding is correct, NSW criteria for some occupations is like, a person should be living and working(1+ yr) in NSW and that criteria is applicable for 2613*

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 85 07-Nov-2019
190 : 85+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Your understanding is correct, NSW criteria for some occupations is like, a person should be living and working(1+ yr) in NSW and that criteria is applicable for 2613*
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


Yeah I see but my occupation is not having the limitation like that and I receive no invitation. So based on my observation they just don't prefer interstate candidates now.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hahahah, more reduction in 189, I wouldn't be surprised that next FY that number is below 10k. With the amount of fake eoi going in each month, the reduction in 189 seats we are literally doomed, if you have 95 points you are in or you are out


They've pretty much stated they want to kill it anyway in the long term. Whether they just reduce the numbers until it's insignificant or actually scrap it in the future, we'll have to wait and see!

All Home Affairs communication in the medias right now suggests they want to shift PR pathways to the regional areas.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahah, more reduction in 189, I wouldn't be surprised that next FY that number is below 10k. With the amount of fake eoi going in each month, the reduction in 189 seats we are literally doomed, if you have 95 points you are in or you are out
> ...


Let’s just wait for November round and the new changes. It will become more clear then. 494 and 491 won’t start until January so they still might invite a few more people until January,2020


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Also consider the fact that in the years in the past they never use up all the invites so we can expect it to be a lot less than 1k invites the a month for the rest of the FY imo.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Has anybody tried to update 5 partner points for competent English yet? Does EOI let you do it


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Has anybody tried to update 5 partner points for competent English yet? Does EOI let you do it


You can only do it after 16th I think.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Has anybody tried to update 5 partner points for competent English yet? Does EOI let you do it


I am curious too. Seem like nothing I can do. The other guys can have their points automatically updated, but we who have english partner needs to add it manually. No options yet.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody tried to update 5 partner points for competent English yet? Does EOI let you do it
> ...


There is no communication yet about this. 
I thought they should have issued by now considering there will be a lot of people who have to update it manually (unlike singles or people with skilled spouse).


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I am curious too. Seem like nothing I can do. The other guys can have their points automatically updated, but we who have english partner needs to add it manually. No options yet.


I have a daunting feeling that everything will fall apart in EOI system after 16th.
We need to mentally prepare for this and calm down....


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

When are invitations usually issued? 

Simultaneously at the stroke of midnight or spread out throughout the day on 11th Nov?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious too. Seem like nothing I can do. The other guys can have their points automatically updated, but we who have english partner needs to add it manually. No options yet.
> ...


Can you please elaborate ?


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi AlI,

Have 75 points now for 189 Visa. And 80 points for 190 Visa. 261312 Developer Programmer category. No AUS work experience. 

My spouse can give 5 points with PTE. So, after Nov16, my points will be 80 for 189 visa. 

Do I have a chance for 189 visa ? Or should I try for 190 for VIC and NSW ? 

Please give your suggestions. Am confused.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

*** said:


> When are invitations usually issued?
> 
> Simultaneously at the stroke of midnight or spread out throughout the day on 11th Nov?


The 189 invite round lasts just for a few minutes
It’s done at 6.30PM india standard time on the 10th of the month
All the invites are generally issued within 30 minutes

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Hi AlI,
> 
> Have 75 points now for 189 Visa. And 80 points for 190 Visa. 261312 Developer Programmer category. No AUS work experience.
> 
> ...


You are not eligible for nsw sponsorship as you don’t have local experience 
Vic or 491 is the only other option
Cheers


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

NB said:


> !!Sherlock!! said:
> 
> 
> > Hi AlI,
> ...



Hi NB,

Thanks for the response. Is there any possibility for 189 visa ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Is there any possibility for 189 visa ?


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> Really unfair!
> Should've taken from state-nominated.
> 
> 189 is already very squeezed up!
> ...


This means 189 is literally not possible for many. Lets say hypothetically all who applied for 189 is applying for 491.

Again the rules for 491 depends on that rules of that particular state like need to have an offer, need to be in the state etc etc.

190 again is like H1B lottery. It seems many have to look elsewhere for a possibility for migration.


----------



## drathore (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I have 80 points now 189 Visa since 15th Oct 2019 with 85 points for 190 Visa. 261313 Software Engineer role. Australia Work experience is almost 4 years. Currently offshore location. I am married preparing my wife for PTE Competent, what are my chances in future 189 rounds, kindly suggest.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Can you please elaborate ?


First thing first, DHA has not proposed any solid detail instruction as how to efficiently implement these changes of the point table. How can they achieve this in such a short time period? If they just add another tablet for everyone to add English score, so many ppl will rush onto EOI system and the system will crash. If they fail to add ways to add English score on time, how is it fair?

second, DHA has short-staff issue. This FY they put so many ppl to deal with point table change and new regional visa. Processing time for other visas have been ridiculously long.

Third, they have made mistakes before. In Apr, they said there will be a priority ranking list for single/partner. But in Oct they said there won't. 

We could easily see how messed up they are.


----------



## drathore (Aug 3, 2018)

drathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 80 points now 189 Visa since 15th Oct 2019 with 85 points for 190 Visa. 261313 Software Engineer role. Australia Work experience is almost 4 years. Currently offshore location. I am married preparing my wife for PTE Competent, what are my chances in future 189 rounds, kindly suggest.


Can the experts in this group please comment based on experience. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

*neela*



gopiit04 said:


> Your understanding is correct, NSW criteria for some occupations is like, a person should be living and working(1+ yr) in NSW and that criteria is applicable for 2613*
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


Hi, 
Similar type of case looks like with West Australia as well. I was going through their website and it says - 12 months of employee contract reqd for being nominated.

Can some1one confirm on the my understanding.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> First thing first, DHA has not proposed any solid detail instruction as how to efficiently implement these changes of the point table. How can they achieve this in such a short time period? If they just add another tablet for everyone to add English score, so many ppl will rush onto EOI system and the system will crash. If they fail to add ways to add English score on time, how is it fair?
> 
> second, DHA has short-staff issue. This FY they put so many ppl to deal with point table change and new regional visa. Processing time for other visas have been ridiculously long.
> 
> ...


I am sure that the column to claim the spouse competent English points will be added much before the 16th November deadline
Even if it is not added, and one has to do it after 16 November, what’s the mad rush for ?
Your date of effect will remain same so whether you do it on 16th November or 10th December, it makes no difference 

Cheers


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

drathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 80 points now 189 Visa since 15th Oct 2019 with 85 points for 190 Visa. 261313 Software Engineer role. Australia Work experience is almost 4 years. Currently offshore location. I am married preparing my wife for PTE Competent, what are my chances in future 189 rounds, kindly suggest.


I cant predict, but post the 16th nov changes your points will inc for 189- 85 and 190 - 90. So chances shd be high for 190.


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> First thing first, DHA has not proposed any solid detail instruction as how to efficiently implement these changes of the point table. How can they achieve this in such a short time period? If they just add another tablet for everyone to add English score, so many ppl will rush onto EOI system and the system will crash. If they fail to add ways to add English score on time, how is it fair?
> 
> second, DHA has short-staff issue. This FY they put so many ppl to deal with point table change and new regional visa. Processing time for other visas have been ridiculously long.
> 
> ...


Although applicants may rush to update their points, I doubt the system will 'crash'.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Is there any hope for 80 pointers being cleared until August in November round conferring all 85+ were invited already ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Is there any hope for 80 pointers being cleared until August in November round conferring all 85+ were invited already ?


What is the use in speculating?
It’s just 48 hours And you will know for sure
There is nothing you can do in the mean time, so relax 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any hope for 80 pointers being cleared until August in November round conferring all 85+ were invited already ?
> ...


True but it’s easier said than done. With so many things happening everyday, it’s so hard to relax. 😓


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

I think the new cutoff is going to be 95 after 16th November.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

anujtaya said:


> I think the new cutoff is going to be 95 after 16th November.


Reckon it will be 90


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

When my work experience hits the point of 8 years, and therfore, I get 15 points instead of 10, does my date of effect change as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lemxam said:


> When my work experience hits the point of 8 years, and therfore, I get 15 points instead of 10, does my date of effect change as well?


YES
If you have a few months old EOI, it’s better to withdraw the old one submit a new one so that you get full 2 years validity

Cheers


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

NB said:


> YES
> If you have a few months old EOI, it’s better to withdraw the old one submit a new one so that you get full 2 years validity
> 
> Cheers



Thanks. 2-year validity from the day EOI was initially submitted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lemxam said:


> Thanks. 2-year validity from the day EOI was initially submitted?


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

anujtaya said:


> I think the new cutoff is going to be 95 after 16th November.


For which profession?


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > I think the new cutoff is going to be 95 after 16th November.
> ...


2613 Software


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> They've pretty much stated they want to kill it anyway in the long term. Whether they just reduce the numbers until it's insignificant or actually scrap it in the future, we'll have to wait and see!
> 
> All Home Affairs communication in the medias right now suggests they want to shift PR pathways to the regional areas.


If they give the direct PR for regional area then it will be more convincing.


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Another round hopefully they will give around 2000 invites tonight.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> If they give the direct PR for regional area then it will be more convincing.


Once you have the PR directly , who will stay in regional areas ?

They need a carrot to keep you in regional for a few years and once you have done that successfully, the chances of you settling there for good are high

It’s a proven process 

Cheers


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

Only 12 more hours.

Best wishes to those anticipating tonight 

This is my first round.
Not so likely for me.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

*** said:


> Only 12 more hours.
> 
> Best wishes to those anticipating tonight
> 
> ...


Very crucial round for married applicants who cannot claim spouse points. 

I read a recent update about another 2000 reduction in the 189 allocation. So this might be a round of 100


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

*** said:


> Only 12 more hours.
> 
> Best wishes to those anticipating tonight
> 
> ...


Hello this is a bit off topic, I saw that you got superior results in IELTS. May I know how did you prepare for the writing part? Is there any template that you rely on and in general how many words did you write for essay 2 in IELTS?


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Very crucial round for married applicants who cannot claim spouse points.
> 
> I read a recent update about another 2000 reduction in the 189 allocation. So this might be a round of 100


Quite a number of members here predicted that the invitation will be 100 until 11 Nov round is passed. Turned out DHA did issue 1000+ in the last round. So for married couples without spouse points, don't lose hope yet. Anything is possible. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

Ethika said:


> Hello this is a bit off topic, I saw that you got superior results in IELTS. May I know how did you prepare for the writing part? Is there any template that you rely on and in general how many words did you write for essay 2 in IELTS?


I purchased a couple of books from https://www.ieltsanswers.com/books-ielts.html. I familiarised myself with the marking scheme, did a lot of practice tests and had around six of them graded by Mike (the author) for a fee. Taking an IELTS exam without having your writing graded by an IELTS examiner/former examiner is tantamount to suicide.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

DHA can do anything. 
The round can be 100 (to have more backlog for post November changes) or 2000 (to clear most 80s before the changes). We can only wait and watch. 

Good luck to everyone waiting for ITA. I am in the same boat. 
Best wishes 🤞


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

*** said:


> I purchased a couple of books from https://www.ieltsanswers.com/books-ielts.html. I familiarised myself with the marking scheme, did a lot of practice tests and had around six of them graded by Mike (the author) for a fee. Taking an IELTS exam without having your writing graded by an IELTS examiner/former examiner is tantamount to suicide.


Thanks for the info, mate. I thought having a score of 8 in writing is only a myth. Let me take a look at the website you provided. Thanks again!


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

*** said:


> Only 12 more hours.
> 
> Best wishes to those anticipating tonight
> 
> ...



Wish you luck!! I am on the same boat


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

rajyxavier said:


> Wish you luck!! I am on the same boat


Everyone is on the same boat mate 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Everyone is on the same boat mate
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk



I meant I am waiting with same points and same occupation


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Good luck to all of you tonight!
I hope everybody gets what they deserve.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

When is the round today? In how many hours?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

lemxam said:


> When is the round today? In how many hours?


In 2 hours

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Any news?


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Any news?


26 minutes to go


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone ,

I have submitted my application for 261313 at 75 points on 25th march2019. Do i stand any close with this round of invitation?


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> I have submitted my application for 261313 at 75 points on 25th march2019. Do i stand any close with this round of invitation?


Don't worry. You'll surely get a concrete answer in 23 minutes.


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my application for 261313 at 75 points on 25th march2019. Do i stand any close with this round of invitation?


I have applied with 75 points on 18th March as well. My points will go up to 85 points in 16. Hopefully something works 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Any chance for 80 points for 233512.DOE 3rd August 2019?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

*** said:


> Don't worry. You'll surely get a concrete answer in 23 minutes.


Less than 15 mins now :ranger:


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Abhi said:


> Less than 15 mins now :ranger:


Are u watching in skill select or waiting for email? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Are u watching in skill select or waiting for email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You can do both.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

anirbna said:


> Are u watching in skill select or waiting for email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Watching in EF, forums, skill select and email :boxing:


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Abhi said:


> Watching in EF, forums, skill select and email :boxing:


5 min?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Abhi said:


> Less than 15 mins now :ranger:


Down to 5 mins now


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Anything?


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Ethika said:


> Anything?


Nope

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

As I see no one commenting its definitively <1000 invited maybe 
I'm at 75 so wasn't hopeful either 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

bahlv said:


> As I see no one commenting its definitively <1000 invited maybe
> I'm at 75 so wasn't hopeful either
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I believe there are quite a large backlog of 80 points applicants.


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ethika said:


> I believe there are quite a large backlog of 80 points applicants.


Yes I also believe same

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shan96 (Nov 10, 2019)

mech eng @ 80. DOE 24th May. No invite. Guess another 100 round.


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

The status of my EOI is still 'Submitted'. As expected, I guess I can conclude that I didn't get in this round.


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

shan96 said:


> mech eng @ 80. DOE 24th May. No invite. Guess another 100 round.


Dn worry if you are getting another 10 points after November 16th,it's good right. Maybe it will come in the next round

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

Any idea how many of the 80 pointers will go up by 10points in the next round ?. 
Or is it possible that most of the 80 pointers have already applied with their partners and cannot claim extra 5/10 points unless getting their spouse's skills assessment done ?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## shan96 (Nov 10, 2019)

varunbabu008 said:


> Dn worry if you are getting another 10 points after November 16th,it's good right. Maybe it will come in the next round
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yeah I would jump to 90 with DOE 24th May. But you can never trust this immigration


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

shan96 said:


> Yeah I would jump to 90 with DOE 24th May. But you can never trust this immigration


You have a pretty high chance


----------



## shan96 (Nov 10, 2019)

varunbabu008 said:


> Any idea how many of the 80 pointers will go up by 10points in the next round ?.
> Or is it possible that most of the 80 pointers have already applied with their partners and cannot claim extra 5/10 points unless getting their spouse's skills assessment done ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Iscah estimates roughly 30 percent are single.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

shan96 said:


> mech eng @ 80. DOE 24th May. No invite. Guess another 100 round.


Wait for 30 mins, I got the invite at 12:30


----------



## shan96 (Nov 10, 2019)

So 85 pointers here who got an invite?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Sometimes I'm confused if it is Adelaide time or Canberra time, as I they operate out of Adelaide if I'm right

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shan96 (Nov 10, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Wait for 30 mins, I got the invite at 12:30


Was it sent exactly at 12 30?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

shan96 said:


> Was it sent exactly at 12 30?


That's Adelaide time, another 10 mins to go for that

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> That's Adelaide time, another 10 mins to go for that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


:clap2:


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

So invitation is sent by Adelaide time, not Canberra time?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

*** said:


> :clap2:


What an Expatforum ID dude *** 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

So desperate me 😞 4 mins to go guys


----------



## shan96 (Nov 10, 2019)

is it actually adelaide time?


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like another 100 . No one reported invitation yet in any of the forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Most people saying its Canberra or Sydney time, if that's true, invites already gone, anyways 3 more minutes left to confirm, and then the game of thrones will have new rules!! 

All the best to everyone, married or single, for their future points and expected invites, it ain't simple anymore, an era has come to an end 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

My sister got at 85 -261313 : doe 24th October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

ahujahooman said:


> Looks like another 100 . No one reported invitation yet in any of the forums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone was saying it's Adelaide time. So 2 mins to go and we'l have a solid answer

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

rashwini said:


> My sister got at 85 -261313 : doe 24th October
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations 
So 85 and pro rata right?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

90 will be the new cut off I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

24th October is a shock to me, seems they are not going below 85 !!!!! The DoE seems is no longer important!!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Wait for 30 mins, I got the invite at 12:30


It's 12:30, no luck for me this time.


----------



## shan96 (Nov 10, 2019)

so finalized. 100 it is. GGWP AUS ******* IMMIGRATION.


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Congratulations
> So 85 and pro rata right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

shan96 said:


> so finalized. 100 it is. GGWP AUS ******* IMMIGRATION.




I think they are just waiting for the new points system. Hope they invite from December onwards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

rashwini said:


> My sister got at 85 -261313 : doe 24th October
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like so far 85 is the lowest point for invitation in this round...


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks it's gonna be a battle to get an invite from here onwards. After the new rules kick in on Nov 16th, Singles definitely have an advantage I think

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

No luck this time also.. and I think it will not be in next 2-3 rounds also for us.


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

Seem like another 100 round guys. The point sure increased compare to the last round. Time to sleep all 😴


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

another very small round this month,looks like maybe 100 again

2613,85 Points 25 OCT 2019
2611,90 Points 23 OCT 2019
Auditor，90 points 24 OCT 2019
Civil，85 points，doe to be confirmed


----------



## Traceyvu (Nov 10, 2019)

Guys, 

any invitation for accounting?


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

ParoP said:


> No luck this time also.. and I think it will not be in next 2-3 rounds also for us.


 . An 80 pointer with DOE 7th June didn't get an invitation? I guess only 85+ pointers got cleared.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Not even any 85 pointers got invited so far!!!!

Another so-called 100 invitation round.


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Not even any 85 pointers got invited so far!!!!
> 
> Another so-called 100 invitation round.


How do you know?


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> How do you know?


For 85 also no invite yet?


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> gauravshrivastava4 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know?
> ...


If you read the thread, someone has reported an invite for 2613* category.


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> If you read the thread, someone has reported an invite for 2613* category.


Okay. But I was looking at your score. Since you have 85, you should get it by now I guess.


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> gauravshrivastava4 said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the thread, someone has reported an invite for 2613* category.
> ...


I will get to know tomorrow through agent 😞


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> I will get to know tomorrow through agent 😞


Okay. Got it. All the best.


----------



## reda_ibrahim (Nov 10, 2019)

There's a huge backlog of 80 pointers. Nobody knows how much will be the cutoff next round.


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

Invited.
261312- Developer programmer
85 Points
Doe - 16 October 2019


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

They had another small round of ~100 invitations. Probably due to new point changes this week. Let’s see how it will be. Can someone create a new thread for December round ?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> All my logic is in the post below which I made before october round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its logic, I said this in October thread eace:


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > All my logic is in the post below which I made before october round
> ...


So should we assume 1000 in December with new changes ? 😄


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

One of my friends got invite at 85 points, ANZSCO - 2613, DOE: 24th Oct
De-facto skilled partner


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> So should we assume 1000 in December with new changes ? 😄


Due to December being Christmas period, I am leaning more between 200-700 invites. I say 200-700 because, they cannot justify sending out less invites after the points change. So they will invite just enough to justify the november points changes and show people that they increased the invites after points changes. You can expect the cut-off to be 90 points and maximum of those would be Single.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > So should we assume 1000 in December with new changes ? 😄
> ...


Let’s see. The changes take affect from 16/11 and they haven’t issued concrete communications on how to add 5 points for spouse. 
And based on all the surveys done in this thread, most singles are at 75 and 80
So yeah, it will be a big jump. 
Even though they have further reduced the quota, they have only issued 2800 invites in last 5 months !!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Let’s see. The changes take affect from 16/11 and they haven’t issued concrete communications on how to add 5 points for spouse.
> And based on all the surveys done in this thread, most singles are at 75 and 80
> So yeah, it will be a big jump.
> Even though they have further reduced the quota, they have only issued 2800 invites in last 5 months !!


More invites are expected in Jan and Feb as by that time they will have a better picture on the 491 & 494 EOI as well.
I say most invites in Jan because in October round the huge amount of Fake EOI will all be at 95 points. They will be invited again. So DHA might invite a lot to counter those fake EOI's. Despite that one can expect the cut-off to be 90 and above only.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s see. The changes take affect from 16/11 and they haven’t issued concrete communications on how to add 5 points for spouse.
> ...


Let’s hope for the best. What is your situation? I am on mobile so cannot see your signature if you have one.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Let’s hope for the best. What is your situation? I am on mobile so cannot see your signature if you have one.


Currently at 85 points including 10 points for Single. Will turn 25 before the January round and will reach 90 points. Also scheduled a Naati in Jan and hopefully I pass and results will come before the 11 Feb round, then I'll be at 95 points. My 485 expires in March before 11th. So 11th Feb is my last round.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s hope for the best. What is your situation? I am on mobile so cannot see your signature if you have one.
> ...


So basically you will have 90 before January round so believe you should be invited by feb. 
results for naati are hard to track. Sometimes, it can take 2 weeks to 10
Weeks !


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> So basically you will have 90 before January round so believe you should be invited by feb.
> results for naati are hard to track. Sometimes, it can take 2 weeks to 10
> Weeks !


Yes, that is what is bumming me out. If I don't get results before 11 Feb. I will lose my job, will move back to India and get invited in March, apply and wait for grant. With the huge timings in 189, I don't know how long I would have to wait in India. I am a single with everything straightforward. i.e. 10th, Diploma Engg, Bachelors, Masters and only 1 Job with a reputed Aus company. No Crime history (obviously ), no medical conditions, so my application will be straightforward so hoping to get grant in 3-4 months max.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm in software engineering. I'm on 80 points. I am single so after the 16th I'll be at 90. my DOE is 10th of September 2019. my 485 expires on the 30th of January, so January will be my last round.

Do I have any hope? How soon do you guys think 90 pointers with the new points systems will get invites?

Kind regards,


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I'm in software engineering. I'm on 80 points. I am single so after the 16th I'll be at 90. my DOE is 10th of September 2019. my 485 expires on the 30th of January, so January will be my last round.
> 
> Do I have any hope? How soon do you guys think 90 pointers with the new points systems will get invites?
> 
> Kind regards,


Have you given Naati?


----------



## adityapatel (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes, that is what is bumming me out. If I don't get results before 11 Feb. I will lose my job, will move back to India and get invited in March, apply and wait for grant. With the huge timings in 189, I don't know how long I would have to wait in India. I am a single with everything straightforward. i.e. 10th, Diploma Engg, Bachelors, Masters and only 1 Job with a reputed Aus company. No Crime history (obviously ), no medical conditions, so my application will be straightforward so hoping to get grant in 3-4 months max.





Wafz said:


> I'm in software engineering. I'm on 80 points. I am single so after the 16th I'll be at 90. my DOE is 10th of September 2019. my 485 expires on the 30th of January, so January will be my last round.
> 
> Do I have any hope? How soon do you guys think 90 pointers with the new points systems will get invites?
> 
> Kind regards,


As saw from your guys point breakdown and location (Brisbane), why don't your guys go for QLD 190 ?? Any particular reasons??


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

adityapatel said:


> As saw from your guys point breakdown and location (Brisbane), why don't your guys go for QLD 190 ?? Any particular reasons??


190 requires state sponsorships, and qld isn't giving state sponsorships atm.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adityapatel said:


> As saw from your guys point breakdown and location (Brisbane), why don't your guys go for QLD 190 ?? Any particular reasons??


https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/

The first statement


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

I got invite today (261313) at 85


----------



## creativesalam (Apr 6, 2017)

angsgee said:


> i got invite today (261313) at 85


doe?


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

DOe : 20th Oct 2019


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I'm in software engineering. I'm on 80 points. I am single so after the 16th I'll be at 90. my DOE is 10th of September 2019. my 485 expires on the 30th of January, so January will be my last round.
> 
> Do I have any hope? How soon do you guys think 90 pointers with the new points systems will get invites?
> 
> Kind regards,


It totally depends on the number of invites they issue. If it’s between 800-1000 or more, you will surely be invited in December.


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

Look like this is a small round again (100). Also when I look back at the invitation rounds from April last year since they announced regional visa until now, I think the strategy from DHA is going to invite 1k-1.5k for one round and then issue small invites for the next 2 or 3 rounds with the excuse to clear up the backlog (If you take time to analyze the rounds from April last year, you will realize the routine). In other words, I predict there will be no big rounds running consecutively, but 2 or 3 small rounds in between. I think they are trying to shift gradually from 189 to regional (DHA already reduced 189 to 18,000 places, and recently they bragged "huge success of regional visa" to give their reason to steal another 2,000 places from 189 to give to 494 and 491 regional visa: source ISCAH). DHA will going to cut 189 more and more to give places for regional visa. I guess with the current invitation routine, only around 7,000 invitation will be reached for the financial year which gives them another reason to cut 189 even deeper and only small top pointers of every occupations will be invited with a really long wait.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Rickle said:


> Look like this is a small round again (100). Also when I look back at the invitation rounds from April last year since they announced regional visa until now, I think the strategy from DHA is going to invite 1k-1.5k for one round and then issue small invites for the next 2 or 3 rounds with the excuse to clear up the backlog (If you take time to analyze the rounds from April last year, you will realize the routine). In other words, I predict there will be no big rounds running consecutively, but 2 or 3 small rounds in between. I think they are trying to shift gradually from 189 to regional (DHA already reduced 189 to 18,000 places, and recently they bragged "huge success of regional visa" to give their reason to steal another 2,000 places from 189 to give to 494 and 491 regional visa: source ISCAH). DHA will going to cut 189 more and more to give places for regional visa. I guess with the current invitation routine, only around 7,000 invitation will be reached for the financial year which gives them another reason to cut 189 even deeper and only small top pointers of every occupations will be invited with a really long wait.


Maybe you are right. But the thing is the job list of 189 is not EXACTLY the same as 491. For some ppl including me, we can't apply for 491 even we want to. Also it is hard to secure a job in regional area. I would say it is hard to find a job in Perth if you have not lived in Perth for years. 

I reckon it is not a gradual shift to 189, it is a sudden change from a policy point of view. It is disappointing but I am not complaining as least I have a shot.

Cheers,


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

Seeing the posts, I now fear whether choosing Australia was a correct decision by me. Is Canada any better wrto getting PR


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Seeing the posts, I now fear whether choosing Australia was a correct decision by me. Is Canada any better wrto getting PR


Canada is in the same boat. The cut off points in terms of invite surged all of a sudden due to immigration issues in the USA. Don't think about Canada if u don't have at least a master and age advantage. Unlike Az, Canada only consider 3 years of international experience. So young ppl has edge

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Seeing the posts, I now fear whether choosing Australia was a correct decision by me. Is Canada any better wrto getting PR


The other day I was just randomly checking Canada's immigration web and I filled in the blanks of their independent migration point table equivalent (can't remember the name). And right after I finished the form, there was this payment page pop out and it looked like I need to pay money now so I just quit


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> The other day I was just randomly checking Canada's immigration web and I filled in the blanks of their independent migration point table equivalent (can't remember the name). And right after I finished the form, there was this payment page pop out and it looked like I need to pay money now so I just quit


I don't have to pay when i submitted. Not sure if anything changed recently

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Canada is in the same boat. The cut off points in terms of invite surged all of a sudden due to immigration issues in the USA. Don't think about Canada if u don't have at least a master and age advantage. Unlike Az, Canada only consider 3 years of international experience. So young ppl has edge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Definitely not as tight as Australia. You can calculate your CSR for express entry here Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool: skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

My score is 486. 

The cut-off score for the last round was 357. 

I still haven't applied because I have some sort of affinity with Australia. But you need to take an IETLS exam.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

*** said:


> Definitely not as tight as Australia. You can calculate your CSR for express entry here Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool: skilled immigrants (Express Entry)
> 
> My score is 486.
> 
> ...


486 is very high score. The average throughout the year had been 460+ to get an invite which is out of question for many. Australia on the other hand was pretty reasonable so far.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

*** said:


> Definitely not as tight as Australia. You can calculate your CSR for express entry here Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool: skilled immigrants (Express Entry)
> 
> My score is 486.
> 
> ...


Its 475 

https://www.cicnews.com/2019/10/can...-invitations-this-year-1012952.html#gs.f9crt0


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

anirbna said:


> 486 is very high score. The average throughout the year had been 460+ to get an invite which is out of question for many. Australia on the other hand was pretty reasonable so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


But now I'm in a dilemma whether to continue with the wild-goose chase or change my target to Canada. If I decide to continue with the goose chase, I may have to visit Oz and take the Naati.

The 491 Oz visa is totally unacceptable to me.


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Its 475
> 
> https://www.cicnews.com/2019/10/can...-invitations-this-year-1012952.html#gs.f9crt0


My bad.


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

*** said:


> anirbna said:
> 
> 
> > 486 is very high score. The average throughout the year had been 460+ to get an invite which is out of question for many. Australia on the other hand was pretty reasonable so far.
> ...


Am in the same boat. But taking NAATI is not in my options now. Seems have to think of other options in other countries


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Am in the same boat. But taking NAATI is not in my options now. Seems have to think of other options in other countries


What is stopping you guys from applying for both the countries?

You can claim a few points if you know French as well.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> What is stopping you guys from applying for both the countries?


Majority of people have given PTE-A exam whose results are not valid in Canada. PTE-A is easy to score high marks, IELTS is not, so if they want to apply for Canada they have to give IELTS, people are already so much invested in Aus PR, thinking about Canada is out of question


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

can you guys stop talking about Canada? 

Why discuss Canada on a 189 Invite thread? 

Where exactly does discussing and comparing the two countries get you guys? 

Just create a new thread to compare the two and stop spamming the thread. 

THANKS.


----------



## drathore (Aug 3, 2018)

single4lyf said:


> can you guys stop talking about Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The November thread has become some sort of joke. As peanuts round continues. 

ANZSCO : 261313 (80 Points)
DOE: 15th Oct 2019
NSW Exp 3+ Years
Offshore Applicant


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

drathore said:


> The November thread has become some sort of joke. As peanuts round continues.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 (80 Points)
> DOE: 15th Oct 2019
> ...


More like the immigration system has become a joke


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Nov round unofficial result by Ischa.
Looks like 500 people round.

https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-november-2019/


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Considering all 85 pointers were cleared in October round, I suppose more fake EOIs were added since it they went invitation to
500 people, a few 80s might have been invited


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

So wats the scope now? Wat to expect? Will these fake eoi s be cleared somewhere? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Brinda19 said:


> So wats the scope now? Wat to expect? Will these fake eoi s be cleared somewhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God knows. Iscah will soon provide their estimates for December round including the new points changes. 
I reckon December round will be 500-700 since DHA has already reduced quota for 189 to around 16K.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Iscah predictions are now up for December round incorporating new points changes. (IMO, they seem highly optimistic). Your views ? 

https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invite-new-points-test/


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Maybe you are right. But the thing is the job list of 189 is not EXACTLY the same as 491. For some ppl including me, we can't apply for 491 even we want to. Also it is hard to secure a job in regional area. I would say it is hard to find a job in Perth if you have not lived in Perth for years.
> 
> I reckon it is not a gradual shift to 189, it is a sudden change from a policy point of view. It is disappointing but I am not complaining as least I have a shot.
> 
> Cheers,


I agree with you. Also, I think i should have written reallocation of places from 189 to regional visas instead of saying gradually shifting. I think DHA does not really care about whether they have different occupation list or not, the goal is to slow down the immigration in overall (as 189 is direct PR, while current regional visa will create a long-term temporary migrants (5years) with no gurantee to get PR due to required conditions)


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Iscah predictions are now up for December round incorporating new points changes. (IMO, they seem highly optimistic). Your views ?
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invite-new-points-test/


500 invites still not coming down to 80 points. and last month all 85 points were cleared. 2613 prorate one and statistics says it is 24-30% of total invite . so out of 500 there will be min 100-125 nos of 2613 invites. in 1 month so many 85 pointers is really surprising. if this continues, then even if they go for 1000 round , no chance for 85 pointers also.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Iscah predictions are now up for December round incorporating new points changes. (IMO, they seem highly optimistic). Your views ?
> ...


For one, I don’t think the invites were 500. 
I know people whose doe was one week out from October round and they still didn’t get invited at 80. So, either there are so many fake and wasted eois or a lot of genuine applicants got 85 in one month (highly unlikely). So I am pretty sure it was a small round of ~100. 

As for their predictions, they took 1000 into account and tbh, I don’t think dha will send 1000 invites.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> So wats the scope now? Wat to expect? Will these fake eoi s be cleared somewhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good question and I'm not sure how they could technically remove fake EOIs? How do you even detect them in the first place? Unless they have a system requiring upfront payment and document checks before you can submit and EOI it's almost impossible to implement...

Or, the alternative would be that once the EOI has been issued and is detected as fake (because either the applicant doesn't submit the PR application, or upon submission DHA finds that the documents don't match the claimed points) it is then re-issued as an extra invitation in the next round. 

But then I'm not sure DHA has much incentives to do so, it might be that the fake EOIs somewhat work in their favor by 1) pushing the number of points up and inviting only the best and 2) slowing down the inflation of their huge application backlog...


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> Brinda19 said:
> 
> 
> > So wats the scope now? Wat to expect? Will these fake eoi s be cleared somewhere?
> ...


 Don't get confused. You are right. Dept of Home Affairs don't care about skillselect system. They know there are serious issues. Skyrocketing fake eois, multiple eois, double invitations and etc. It takes lesser than 12 hours to cut number from 43990 to 18652. It just take lesser than 1 hour to fix the system but simply they don't care how international migrants have contributed to their national economy. I am sure, the government will lose significant support from migrant citizens in future election.


----------



## sreerej_j (Aug 1, 2019)

*New points system calculation*

Hi all,

I have submitted my EOI with DOE as 18/07/2019 for Software Engineer - 261313.
My points claimed in 189 is 80 (including skilled partner points). Will I get additional points according to the new point system for partner skills and partners competent english. Should i have to change anything in my eoi for this or will the new points be automatically reflected. Any idea of the chances to get 189 or 190 for NSW. Please let me know.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreerej_j said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with DOE as 18/07/2019 for Software Engineer - 261313.
> My points claimed in 189 is 80 (including skilled partner points). Will I get additional points according to the new point system for partner skills and partners competent english. Should i have to change anything in my eoi for this or will the new points be automatically reflected. Any idea of the chances to get 189 or 190 for NSW. Please let me know.


You don’t have to do anything 
Your points will be updated to 85 on 16 nov
If you are in nsw and have 1 year nsw experience, then only you are eligible to get the nsw sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

I have 80 points for 261313, with DOE of 31/08/2019.

With the new points kicking in on 16th nov, I get the following points:
1. +5 for partner's English competence
2. +5 for specialist education (I have a master's by research from Unimelb in Comp Sc.). 

So far I have not seen any notification from DHA to update the EOI. Is it automatically updated or shall it be updated manually? I understand if I update it manually, my DOE will be updated to the current date.

:ranger: :confused2:


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Don't get confused. You are right. Dept of Home Affairs don't care about skillselect system. They know there are serious issues. Skyrocketing fake eois, multiple eois, double invitations and etc. It takes lesser than 12 hours to cut number from 43990 to 18652. It just take lesser than 1 hour to fix the system but simply they don't care how international migrants have contributed to their national economy. I am sure, the government will lose significant support from migrant citizens in future election.


When the election finished with the current gov remained, I know some doors closed for me. People here, sad but true, are the immigrants before us, from couple years to next generation, just don't want more immigrants to come in and compete with their own. The Gov just listened to who voted them the most....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seeker10 said:


> I have 80 points for 261313, with DOE of 31/08/2019.
> 
> With the new points kicking in on 16th nov, I get the following points:
> 1. +5 for partner's English competence
> ...


As both these columns are not available in the existing Skillselect website, you will have to enter these details manually as and when they are added 
It should be done any day now, so keep a watch on Skillselect 
Whether your date of effect will change or not, is not clear as yet 

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Shyamal_021 said:


> For one, I don’t think the invites were 500.
> I know people whose doe was one week out from October round and they still didn’t get invited at 80. So, either there are so many fake and wasted eois or a lot of genuine applicants got 85 in one month (highly unlikely). So I am pretty sure it was a small round of ~100.
> 
> As for their predictions, they took 1000 into account and tbh, I don’t think dha will send 1000 invites.


Looking at the stats mentioned here and posted by ISCAH it appears to be around 500 invites round.

~100 invites for this month doesn't seem to add up the 60-40 ratio between pro rata and non-pro rata.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > For one, I don’t think the invites were 500.
> ...


If the invites were 500, at least some 80 pointers must have been cleared since all 85+ were already invited in October round.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> If the invites were 500, at least some 80 pointers must have been cleared since all 85+ were already invited in October round.




So we should believe the fact that there are around 100+ 85
Pointers emerged in a span of 30 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Brinda19 said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > If the invites were 500, at least some 80 pointers must have been cleared since all 85+ were already invited in October round.
> ...


There is no point in speculating any further. Let’s just wait for official data from DHA.


----------



## saurav1005 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

I have EOI date as 28-Feb-2019 with 75 points in 2613 category for 189 invitation. 
My partner will be giving PTE in order to claim 5 partner points for competent English which would take my points to 80 (EOI date change communication is awaited).

Is State Nomination 190 a good idea with these points? Also is there any criteria to apply for State Nomination?


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

saurav1005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which state? Each state has their own criterias


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurav1005 (Jul 21, 2015)

Brinda19 said:


> Which state? Each state has their own criterias
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NSW. I read NSW requires minimum of 1 year Work Exp in same state thus I am eligible for the same.


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

saurav1005 said:


> NSW. I read NSW requires minimum of 1 year Work Exp in same state thus I am eligible for the same.


Nope. You won't stand a chance. NSW 190 criteria is that:

1. Get all candidates met the living/working criteria(depends on occupation)
2. Filter out candidates who don't have the highest Doha score currently submitted.
3. Filter our candidates who don't have 20 points from English skill.
4. Sort working experience from longest to shortest.
5. Start to invite from the top of the list


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> Nope. You won't stand a chance. NSW 190 criteria is that:
> 
> 1. Get all candidates met the living/working criteria(depends on occupation)
> 2. Filter out candidates who don't have the highest Doha score currently submitted.
> ...


this seems interesting. Where you got it mate?


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> this seems interesting. Where you got it mate?


Isach has published their FOI of NSW 190. 

https://www.iscah.com/results-nsw-190-invitations-2019/

Go through that list, it is obvious.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> Isach has published their FOI of NSW 190. Go through the list, it is obvious.


it is for the last fy, now new fy no one really knows exactly their criteria though. But your is a good guess.
I passed all the things you mentioned above, but no invitation at all waiting since may.
:juggle:


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Offical new point system for 189

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...WGENcIKJbbhbDcvWbhpXimfRNPWf9uCJva5O5u5Z62Zo4

My questions is this valid only for 189 or will be applied for 491 also?? As website does not say anything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creativesalam (Apr 6, 2017)

aviz28 said:


> Offical new point system for 189
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...WGENcIKJbbhbDcvWbhpXimfRNPWf9uCJva5O5u5Z62Zo4
> 
> ...


You can use thr updated calculator to calculate your points.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/points-calculator


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

*sowmyaa83*

May I know the difference between Completed a professional Year in Australia and Australia Skilled Experience? I am presently in Australia and expect to complete one year of working here in July 2020. So under which criteria can I claim the points ?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

sowmyaa83 said:


> May I know the difference between Completed a professional Year in Australia and Australia Skilled Experience? I am presently in Australia and expect to complete one year of working here in July 2020. So under which criteria can I claim the points ?


Professional year is a course that last almost a year. Have you done any extra courses? If you’re just working that’s australia skilled experience.


----------



## saurav1005 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

Is there any news on how to claim partner points in Skillselect for Competent English?
Will this lead to EOI date change?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

saurav1005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any news on how to claim partner points in Skillselect for Competent English?
> Will this lead to EOI date change?


Yes, the date will change.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

saurav1005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any news on how to claim partner points in Skillselect for Competent English?
> Will this lead to EOI date change?



Skill select site is up with new changes to claim partner points for Competent English. 

Unfortunately EOI DOE will be changed.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Yeah I just updated me eoi and date changed


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

Anyone's Partner English Points updated automatically with YES and and with the selected option as:
English Language

Does the partner hold a valid passport and is a citizen of one of the following countries: USA, UK, Canada, Ireland or New Zealand?*

Though we are from INDIA. 

Do we need to update this and change it to NO? and then update English Score? If we change this then the EOI date of effect will change.


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

veshi said:


> Yeah I just updated me eoi and date changed


I am claiming my partner points for English, but it is already selected as YES but with USA, NZ option. Did you see that when you were updating your points? 
Do we need to change it to NO and then update the score as we are from India?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

cloud2 said:


> I am claiming my partner points for English, but it is already selected as YES but with USA, NZ option. Did you see that when you were updating your points?
> Do we need to change it to NO and then update the score as we are from India?


I didn't find this default selection while claiming 5 points for partner only English not skilled one.

Is it related to profiles having already skilled spouse and need to just update English score? to claim extra 5 points


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

I was able to enter partner details for english and it let me claim for english.


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi,am in IT domain and did skill assessment via ACS. What is the process if I change my working company after applying EOI for 189/190? Should I do skill assessment again ? Any other tasks to be done ?


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> I didn't find this default selection while claiming 5 points for partner only English not skilled one.
> 
> Is it related to profiles having already skilled spouse and need to just update English score? to claim extra 5 points


Before changing Competency English Points, check your first Page. It is already updated with English Points. You will see point change. But I believe some dont see and update EOI already with 5 points. My partner doesnt have skills assessment but only English Score. 
SO when I go to update, it is prefilled Selected as YES and it is written as 
Does the partner hold a valid passport and is a citizen of one of the following countries: USA, UK, Canada, Ireland or New Zealand?* Help for Does the partner hold a valid passport and is a citizen of one of the following countries: USA, UK, Canada, Ireland or New Zealand?

It was already selected as YES. (I am from INDIA)
So my question is Do i need to update it again as my first page of EOI has already updated to English Score with updated 5 points. ???


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

for me, first page didnt came only, directly personal info page and i had to switch to parter info details page where it was asking details to be entered for partner english skills which is leading to EOI date change.
I i am confused why some ppl are getting EOI auto updated whre i some have to fill in details.

🙄🤔


----------



## bmwdd (Nov 10, 2019)

This is from DHA Nov newsletter:

SkillSelect will automatically update EOIs in ‘Submitted’ status to attribute any additional points, where the information was held in SkillSelect prior to 16 November 2019. There are two sections of SkillSelect that intending migrants who have submitted an EOI will need to amend in order to claim additional points. These are if: they now wish to claim regional study points, due to the change in definition of Designated Regional Australia and/or if they wish to claim points for having a spouse of de facto partner with ‘competent English’. It should be noted that if these are changed in the EOI this will change the ‘date of effect’ for this EOI. A tip sheet will be sent out shortly to show how these points will be attributed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

cloud2 said:


> Before changing Competency English Points, check your first Page. It is already updated with English Points. You will see point change. But I believe some dont see and update EOI already with 5 points. My partner doesnt have skills assessment but only English Score.
> SO when I go to update, it is prefilled Selected as YES and it is written as
> Does the partner hold a valid passport and is a citizen of one of the following countries: USA, UK, Canada, Ireland or New Zealand?* Help for Does the partner hold a valid passport and is a citizen of one of the following countries: USA, UK, Canada, Ireland or New Zealand?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. But most probably it was not there. We need to add PTE details then after it will take extra 5 points. DHA made mess with this new system and it's unfair to change DOE for few and gaining extra points for others without change of DOE.
If somebody else can confirm this.


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> I'm not sure. But most probably it was not there. We need to add PTE details then after it will take extra 5 points. DHA made mess with this new system and it's unfair to change DOE for few and gaining extra points for others without change of DOE.
> If somebody else can confirm this.


Yes, looks all mess. Because when I checked my first page, my points were automatically changed, but the DOE was same as earlier. My wife had given PTE exam in september and we had sent the scores then. As I mentioned, when I went to update 5 points, what I see that it has already been updated. But just to make sure, I went to the 4th page to upload points and it said YES but my partner is not from USA, NZ or Ireland. She is Indian. SO how come all this mess? Now my question is, Do i change it again to NO and update the 5 points? If I update the 5 points now, DOE will change. 
So confused with all this, if any one can help on this?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

cloud2 said:


> I am claiming my partner points for English, but it is already selected as YES but with USA, NZ option. Did you see that when you were updating your points?
> Do we need to change it to NO and then update the score as we are from India?


If it is selected as Yes with USA/NZ option and your partner is from India, then that is false information which will lead to rejection in future.

Better you drop a mail to the DHA and get it clarified.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kunsal said:


> If it is selected as Yes with USA/NZ option and your partner is from India, then that is false information which will lead to rejection in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Better you drop a mail to the DHA and get it clarified.


I agree. Email DHA and ask for clarification. False information will guarantee rejection. It's the candidates responsibility to make sure that all information provided in the EOI is accurate.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Hi,am in IT domain and did skill assessment via ACS. What is the process if I change my working company after applying EOI for 189/190? Should I do skill assessment again ? Any other tasks to be done ?


If you want to continue to claim points for experience even after you have changed jobs, then you should get reassessed 
If you don’t want to claim points for experience in the new company, then mark all the experience in the new company as NON RELEVANT 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cloud2 said:


> Before changing Competency English Points, check your first Page. It is already updated with English Points. You will see point change. But I believe some dont see and update EOI already with 5 points. My partner doesnt have skills assessment but only English Score.
> SO when I go to update, it is prefilled Selected as YES and it is written as
> Does the partner hold a valid passport and is a citizen of one of the following countries: USA, UK, Canada, Ireland or New Zealand?* Help for Does the partner hold a valid passport and is a citizen of one of the following countries: USA, UK, Canada, Ireland or New Zealand?
> 
> ...


You have been given points due to a wrong answer
It’s your duty to correct it. So you say NO in the passport section
So you have to claim 5 points under competent English test score and not based on passport

Cheers


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

NB said:


> You have been given points due to a wrong answer
> It’s your duty to correct it. So you say NO in the passport section
> So you have to claim 5 points under competent English test score and not based on passport
> 
> Cheers


Much appreciate. But now if I change my Partner's English Competency Points, the DOE will change, Correct? 
Also, did any experience or see what I mentioned in my above post? Or Am I the only one who got into a mess like this?


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

With so many ppl claiming for partner english pts and everyone's EOI being reset to 16nov.. m wondering whr do we stand to get invite. 
🙁


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I really wonder, how many people have had their DOE reset. I also wonder how many people are on 90 now due to the changes. Iscah estimated that only 33% people were single, I am unsure though how many people are with skilled partner and competent english, and how many of them are on 90 as well now.

if the numbers are small, then it would make sense for DHA to just issue small rounds because that means DHA has achieved exactly what they wanted. just pick the singles and skilled people (people that will contribute the most) to the skilled independent migration program.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cloud2 said:


> Much appreciate. But now if I change my Partner's English Competency Points, the DOE will change, Correct?
> Also, did any experience or see what I mentioned in my above post? Or Am I the only one who got into a mess like this?


There is no mess
It’s immaterial it happened to you alone or a thousand others also
It’s as simple as that If you want to claim points for spouse competent English, you have to get your DOE reset
The sooner you do it, better for you, as you are going back in the queue every minute you are delaying the decision


Cheers


----------



## muds (Mar 16, 2019)

Quote from SkillSelect

Posted on: 16/11/2019 at 16:00

If you wish to claim regional study points, due to the change in definition of Designated Regional Australia or claim points for having a spouse or de facto partner with ‘competent English’ you will need to update your EOI. Your date of effect for this EOI this will change if you choose to do so.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

Neela said:


> With so many ppl claiming for partner english pts and everyone's EOI being reset to 16nov.. m wondering whr do we stand to get invite.
> 🙁


I am still confused and can anyone help me please. 
MY score was automatically updated to 5 points as my partner had given PTE a month before and I had send the PTE Points to DIBP. My 5 points got updated on 16th November 2019, this could be seen on the first page of Skill Select Login and when Logged In. But when I went to check, on the 4 page, it was incorrectly selected with a wrong passport country. This was not done by me. May be the DHA or the website making maintanence changes, it must have happened. Now when I went to update the correct details along with the correct country of passport, all got changed except my DOE. My DOE still shows old one and Last Submitted shows as 16th November 2019. IS someone experiencing this or am I the only one? Just caught in a mess.


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

NB said:


> There is no mess
> It’s immaterial it happened to you alone or a thousand others also
> It’s as simple as that If you want to claim points for spouse competent English, you have to get your DOE reset
> The sooner you do it, better for you, as you are going back in the queue every minute you are delaying the decision
> ...


Hello NB, 
I am still confused and can anyone help me please.
MY score was automatically updated to 5 points as my partner had given PTE a month before and I had send the PTE Points to DIBP. My 5 points got updated on 16th November 2019, this could be seen on the first page of Skill Select Login and when Logged In. But when I went to check, on the 4 page, it was incorrectly selected with a wrong passport country. This was not done by me. May be the DHA or the website making maintanence changes, it must have happened. Now when I went to update the correct details along with the correct country of passport, all got changed except my DOE. My DOE still shows old one and Last Submitted shows as 16th November 2019. IS someone experiencing this or am I the only one? Just caught in a mess.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

cloud2 said:


> I am still confused and can anyone help me please.
> 
> MY score was automatically updated to 5 points as my partner had given PTE a month before and I had send the PTE Points to DIBP. My 5 points got updated on 16th November 2019, this could be seen on the first page of Skill Select Login and when Logged In. But when I went to check, on the 4 page, it was incorrectly selected with a wrong passport country. This was not done by me. May be the DHA or the website making maintanence changes, it must have happened. Now when I went to update the correct details along with the correct country of passport, all got changed except my DOE. My DOE still shows old one and Last Submitted shows as 16th November 2019. IS someone experiencing this or am I the only one? Just caught in a mess.




Last submitted is ur Date of effect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Brinda19 said:


> Last submitted is ur Date of effect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no it's not. Date of effect and the date last submitted are different dates.


----------



## bmwdd (Nov 10, 2019)

updating info which doesnt change your point shouldn’t be changing your doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

Wafz said:


> no it's not. Date of effect and the date last submitted are different dates.


What would be the best bet? 
Do I need to inform DHA or is it okay if I keep it as it is? I don't want any hassles in future. Please suggest.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

cloud2 said:


> What would be the best bet?
> Do I need to inform DHA or is it okay if I keep it as it is? I don't want any hassles in future. Please suggest.


If you have all your *details correct* in the EOI, no need to inform dha of anything.


----------



## cloud2 (Nov 16, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If you have all your *details correct* in the EOI, no need to inform dha of anything.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

cloud2 said:


> Thank you for the information.


Is the points breakdown in the skillselect still showing the DOE as your birth date.

But on the home page it is still showing as original DOE. 

Has this issue been raised up or has the department issued any info relating to this ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. said:


> Is the points breakdown in the skillselect still showing the DOE as your birth date.
> 
> But on the home page it is still showing as original DOE.
> 
> Has this issue been raised up or has the department issued any info relating to this ???


don’t wait for others to bring the issue to the notice of the department 
You can also do it

Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

NB said:


> don’t wait for others to bring the issue to the notice of the department
> You can also do it
> 
> Cheers


I have already emailed them.

the reason I asked was to know that has anybody else faced this issue or does anybody has any info on it ?

Thanks anyways ..


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Mr. said:


> I have already emailed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also facing the same issue, whom did u email?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> I am also facing the same issue, whom did u email?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


If you have ongoing technical issues, send an email to [email protected].

cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

NB said:


> If you have ongoing technical issues, send an email to [email protected].
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Thanks NB.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Need experts input on the following idea. Want to know about the possibility of the following idea.

I am single and I get 10 points on 16th Nov, now let's say I get invited and then get 189 PR in 33 months as per timeline. 

Considering my wife is competent english only. Then my wife-to-be applies for her tourist visa, after getting her tourist visa, we both fly to Australia and then I marry her in Australia. This way, she will stay with me and I will get 10 points of single as well. 

Is this doable? What are your suggestions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Need experts input on the following idea. Want to know about the possibility of the following idea.
> 
> I am single and I get 10 points on 16th Nov, now let's say I get invited and then get 189 PR in 33 months as per timeline.
> 
> ...


You have to be single till the date of the grant
If your status changes, and the CO becomes aware of it, your application will be rejected for claiming wrong points

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Flyinghigher said:


> Need experts input on the following idea. Want to know about the possibility of the following idea.
> 
> I am single and I get 10 points on 16th Nov, now let's say I get invited and then get 189 PR in 33 months as per timeline.
> 
> ...


Marrying to a citizen/PR holder does not automatically provides PR/Citizenship to the partner.

You will still have to apply for partner visa which you can only apply if you can demonstrate that you have been in a relationship for over 1 year and share financial commitments etc too through documentation. And testimonies of people and social media profiles etc as evidence.

If any of this evidence give the CO doubt that single points were claimed falsely then there might be issue with your own PR/Citizenship. 

But if it has been a genuine relationship then there shouldn't be any issue, just proper documentation would be needed.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Marrying to a citizen/PR holder does not automatically provides PR/Citizenship to the partner.
> 
> You will still have to apply for partner visa which you can only apply if you can demonstrate that you have been in a relationship for over 1 year and share financial commitments etc too through documentation. And testimonies of people and social media profiles etc as evidence.
> 
> ...


I will marry the girl after coming to Australia. Undoubtedly, I will apply for partner visa. But my point is this way my partner will stay with me. I will get 10 points for being single as well.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to be single till the date of the grant
> If your status changes, and the CO becomes aware of it, your application will be rejected for claiming wrong points
> 
> Cheers


Yes. Let's say I get my PR on 1st Jan 2020. I fly to Australia. My wife-to-be gets her tourist visa on 15 Jan 2020. And fly to Australia.

We both get married in Australia on 10th April 2020. 

Since, I will have PR, so she will stay with me. So my point is I get married after coming to Australia. 

My wife-to-be only has competent english. So in order to gain maximum points I will get invite on single and get married in Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Yes. Let's say I get my PR on 1st Jan 2020. I fly to Australia. My wife-to-be gets her tourist visa on 15 Jan 2020. And fly to Australia.
> 
> We both get married in Australia on 10th April 2020.
> 
> ...


What you do after you get your PR is your prerogative 
If you feel there is a loophole you can exploit legally, please do

Cheers


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Flyinghigher said:


> Yes. Let's say I get my PR on 1st Jan 2020. I fly to Australia. My wife-to-be gets her tourist visa on 15 Jan 2020. And fly to Australia.
> 
> We both get married in Australia on 10th April 2020.
> 
> ...


Except that at the time of invited, you were in a de-factor relationship and deliberately gave misleading answer that you are single. Your application is then at risk of being rejected. 

Since this is an entirely new chapter in Aus migration and we currently don't know how strict and thorough DHA will be at upholding this single/de-factor/marry condition, it is your application at risk here and your choice to make.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Except that at the time of invited, you were in a de-factor relationship and deliberately gave misleading answer that you are single. Your application is then at risk of being rejected.
> 
> Since this is an entirely new chapter in Aus migration and we currently don't know how strict and thorough DHA will be at upholding this single/de-factor/marry condition, it is your application at risk here and your choice to make.


I doubt this will be considered as a misleading. My perspective is "I am just getting married after settling in Australia". Cool isn't it? There is nothing wrong in opting for this approach. In fact it is completely legal as well. 

I will remain single till PR grant.


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> I doubt this will be considered as a misleading. My perspective is "I am just getting married after settling in Australia". Cool isn't it? There is nothing wrong in opting for this approach. In fact it is completely legal as well.
> 
> I will remain single till PR grant.


Say you manage to get a PR with the help of your single partner points. Then you get married when you get to Australia. Your problem now becomes being unable to secure a visa for your wife easily. Partner visas are expensive and takes an awful lot of time to process. Not to mention the possibility of getting denied. Visit visas have their limit too. Good luck with not seeing your brand new wife for more than 2 years while processing her visa. Plus if immigration finds out that she’s been visiting you whenever she’s in australia from time to time on a visit visa, they’ll likely conclude that you lied during you’re application that you were actually in a de-facto relationship and not single and hence deserve to have your visa cancelled.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatforumboy said:


> Say you manage to get a PR with the help of your single partner points. Then you get married when you get to Australia. Your problem now becomes being unable to secure a visa for your wife easily. Partner visas are expensive and takes an awful lot of time to process. Not to mention the possibility of getting denied. Visit visas have their limit too. Good luck with not seeing your brand new wife for more than 2 years while processing her visa. Plus if immigration finds out that she’s been visiting you whenever she’s in australia from time to time on a visit visa, they’ll likely conclude that you lied during you’re application that you were actually in a de-facto relationship and not single and hence deserve to have your visa cancelled.


How the wheels have turned
Earlier applicants who were not in a defacto relationship, used to try to prove it as genuine 
Now even those who are , try to prove they are not 

Cheers


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

expatforumboy said:


> Say you manage to get a PR with the help of your single partner points. Then you get married when you get to Australia. Your problem now becomes being unable to secure a visa for your wife easily. Partner visas are expensive and takes an awful lot of time to process. Not to mention the possibility of getting denied. Visit visas have their limit too. Good luck with not seeing your brand new wife for more than 2 years while processing her visa. Plus if immigration finds out that she’s been visiting you whenever she’s in australia from time to time on a visit visa, they’ll likely conclude that you lied during you’re application that you were actually in a de-facto relationship and not single and hence deserve to have your visa cancelled.


So, even if I have PR, my wife cannot stays with me after getting married in Australia? Will she has to go back and come back again once I have partner visa? Or is there any legal way to stay together? 

I have to plan my marriage accordingly.


----------



## t4tobgay (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,
I just finished my last exam for my 2years course. I have few question:

- Can i start updating the Skillselect right away and claim 5 point? or do i have to wait for my university to declare my result and then update it?.
My university declares result only in 16th of december 2019. I will miss the 11th December selection if i wait for it.

Can any one give me a right direction?
Thank You


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

t4tobgay said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my last exam for my 2years course. I have few question:
> 
> - Can i start updating the Skillselect right away and claim 5 point? or do i have to wait for my university to declare my result and then update it?.
> ...


Hi, you have to wait for the completion letter from uni. 

Finishing exam doesn't mean you have passed.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## t4tobgay (Nov 19, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Hi, you have to wait for the completion letter from uni.
> 
> Finishing exam doesn't mean you have passed.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk



In that case, i can claim the regional study points after receiving the completion letter too?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

t4tobgay said:


> In that case, i can claim the regional study points after receiving the completion letter too?


Yes, both for uni study and regional points. Of course, if you are at a regional area.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## t4tobgay (Nov 19, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Yes, both for uni study and regional points. Of course, if you are at a regional area.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

NB said:


> How the wheels have turned
> Earlier applicants who were not in a defacto relationship, used to try to prove it as genuine
> Now even those who are , try to prove they are not
> 
> Cheers


All the while making it more complicated for those that are genuinely applying legitimately!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> So, even if I have PR, my wife cannot stays with me after getting married in Australia? Will she has to go back and come back again once I have partner visa? Or is there any legal way to stay together?
> 
> I have to plan my marriage accordingly.


Yes, I am like 90% sure that PR grant comes with a condition that you cannot marry anyone before coming to Australia if you did not declare your relationship in your EOI and PR application. Even if you manage to get PR and marry in Australia your wife wont be granted PR, she will have to apply for Partner Visa which costs 8000 AUD also you will have to prove your relationship is genuine, if you instantly marry your partner after coming to Australia, that is already a red flag when you apply for Partner Visa, as how did you instantly get a partner on receiving PR? Partner Visa also requires 1 Year of evidence of being in a relationship, if you say I already have that, why didn't you declare that during your 189 application? Instant visa cancellation. Overall you will have to wait around 2-3 years after receiving the grant for you and your partner to live together in Aus, also don't forget all the money which will be spent, Being offshore and coming to Aus, finding a job, settling will take you at least 4-6 months, think about all these variables before lying on your EOI and what I mentioned is just a tip of the iceberg of problems coming your way. Even if you manage to dodge all these, random checks on cases like yours will lead to instant visa/citizenship cancellation.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

t4tobgay said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my last exam for my 2years course. I have few question:
> 
> - Can i start updating the Skillselect right away and claim 5 point? or do i have to wait for my university to declare my result and then update it?.
> ...


You need to verify your degree first, what is your occupation? Degree verification takes 1 year exp in the field you studied or Professional Year. You cannot claim points for your degree without verification from ACS, EA or Vetassess.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

*hsran*



t4tobgay said:


> Thanks a lot


I'm guessing your finished your study in Australia.You can if you are positive. But in case you don't pass that will be considered providing false information.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes, I am like 90% sure that PR grant comes with a condition that you cannot marry anyone before coming to Australia if you did not declare your relationship in your EOI and PR application. Even if you manage to get PR and marry in Australia your wife wont be granted PR, she will have to apply for Partner Visa which costs 8000 AUD also you will have to prove your relationship is genuine, if you instantly marry your partner after coming to Australia, that is already a red flag when you apply for Partner Visa, as how did you instantly get a partner on receiving PR? Partner Visa also requires 1 Year of evidence of being in a relationship, if you say I already have that, why didn't you declare that during your 189 application? Instant visa cancellation. Overall you will have to wait around 2-3 years after receiving the grant for you and your partner to live together in Aus, also don't forget all the money which will be spent, Being offshore and coming to Aus, finding a job, settling will take you at least 4-6 months, think about all these variables before lying on your EOI and what I mentioned is just a tip of the iceberg of problems coming your way. Even if you manage to dodge all these, random checks on cases like yours will lead to instant visa/citizenship cancellation.




Considering all these difficulties to get Partner Visa after PR grant, what is your advice to some one with girlfriend (if she already got skill assessment and competent english)? Get married and claim partner points before the invitation?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Considering all these difficulties to get Partner Visa after PR grant, what is your advice to some one with girlfriend (if she already got skill assessment and competent english)? Get married and claim partner points before the invitation?


Why not apply as 2 singles? If points are there.. Otherwise yes, very less options!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Considering all these difficulties to get Partner Visa after PR grant, what is your advice to some one with girlfriend (if she already got skill assessment and competent english)? Get married and claim partner points before the invitation?


If she already got Skills and English, Apply as De-facto you will get the same points as single but instead of one applicant you will 2 applicants in PR grant

De-facto does not mean fiance or engaged, De-facto is a girlfriend/soon to be engaged or just in general a partner whom you are not married but in relationship


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If she already got Skills and English, Apply as De-facto you will get the same points as single but instead of one applicant you will 2 applicants in PR grant
> 
> 
> 
> De-facto does not mean fiance or engaged, De-facto is a girlfriend/soon to be engaged or just in general a partner whom you are not married but in relationship




Applying as de-facto partner is difficult for my case. We are not living together. She is staying in another country and we rarely meet. To apply as De-facto, we need to show the proof to DHA that we are living together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Applying as de-facto partner is difficult for my case. We are not living together. She is staying in another country and we rarely meet. To apply as De-facto, we need to show the proof to DHA that we are living together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you really dont want the trouble of Partner Visa, best guess would be consulting a MARA agent, explaining your case and applying together, because in the end even if you apply as Single you will get the same points as a person who has a skilled de-facto partner because your girlfriend has skills and english. 

I am not 100% sure on this but I think, you can show chat logs and call history as proof of de-facto partner, again consult a MARA agent ASAP, cause if you get invited as single, you will have to go through the trouble of partner visa


----------



## Vaticancemos (Oct 14, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to be single till the date of the grant
> If your status changes, and the CO becomes aware of it, your application will be rejected for claiming wrong points
> 
> Cheers


Consider a similar situation: If someone's IELTS score expires before grant does it mean the CO will deny the grant because they provided an expired IELTS score?

Is there a guidance from government for such situation?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Vaticancemos said:


> Consider a similar situation: If someone's IELTS score expires before grant does it mean the CO will deny the grant because they provided an expired IELTS score?
> 
> Is there a guidance from government for such situation?


Dont think they ask for IELTS Re-test on expiry, from what I have seen, Medicals, PCC are the most common ones


----------



## Vaticancemos (Oct 14, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes, I am like 90% sure that PR grant comes with a condition that you cannot marry anyone before coming to Australia if you did not declare your relationship in your EOI and PR application. Even if you manage to get PR and marry in Australia your wife wont be granted PR, she will have to apply for Partner Visa which costs 8000 AUD also you will have to prove your relationship is genuine, if you instantly marry your partner after coming to Australia, that is already a red flag when you apply for Partner Visa, as how did you instantly get a partner on receiving PR? Partner Visa also requires 1 Year of evidence of being in a relationship, if you say I already have that, why didn't you declare that during your 189 application? Instant visa cancellation. Overall you will have to wait around 2-3 years after receiving the grant for you and your partner to live together in Aus, also don't forget all the money which will be spent, Being offshore and coming to Aus, finding a job, settling will take you at least 4-6 months, think about all these variables before lying on your EOI and what I mentioned is just a tip of the iceberg of problems coming your way. Even if you manage to dodge all these, random checks on cases like yours will lead to instant visa/citizenship cancellation.


"before we granted you the visa but did not tell us"
What does this mean? If I genuinely got married after the invite and added the spouse on the application would that be ok?

I am just baffled that I cannot marry before grant and however long it may take?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If you really dont want the trouble of Partner Visa, best guess would be consulting a MARA agent, explaining your case and applying together, because in the end even if you apply as Single you will get the same points as a person who has a skilled de-facto partner because your girlfriend has skills and english.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% sure on this but I think, you can show chat logs and call history as proof of de-facto partner, again consult a MARA agent ASAP, cause if you get invited as single, you will have to go through the trouble of partner visa




Thanks for your advice. I will check with MARA agent. I’m still wondering why DHA didn’t release a process to include skill partner to VISA application after receiving the invitation. Even if we add skill partner to visa application, overall points will be same(10 points).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Vaticancemos said:


> "before we granted you the visa but did not tell us"
> What does this mean? If I genuinely got married after the invite and added the spouse on the application would that be ok?
> 
> I am just baffled that I cannot marry before grant and however long it may take?



You can mention , they will revoke the 10 points that you claimed for being single - is wat i know


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Thanks for your advice. I will check with MARA agent. I’m still wondering why DHA didn’t release a process to include skill partner to VISA application after receiving the invitation. Even if we add skill partner to visa application, overall points will be same(10 points).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think in your case, that maybe true, you can add skilled partner after invitation, but your grant will be delayed as you will have to prove your relationship, remember you dont have to prove relationship on EOI, only when you pay the money for the application


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I think in your case, that maybe true, you can add skilled partner after invitation, but your grant will be delayed as you will have to prove your relationship, remember you dont have to prove relationship on EOI, only when you pay the money for the application



No official statements released by DHA regarding this. Even MARA agents are not clear on this since the topic is very new.

I watched an event hosted by MARA agent yesterday. They are still thinking that a Single person can get married after the invitation and add partner to visa application. 

Just to confirm, Do Mara Agent have any channel to directly contact DHA and get the official advice from DHA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes, I am like 90% sure that PR grant comes with a condition that you cannot marry anyone before coming to Australia if you did not declare your relationship in your EOI and PR application. Even if you manage to get PR and marry in Australia your wife wont be granted PR, she will have to apply for Partner Visa which costs 8000 AUD also you will have to prove your relationship is genuine, if you instantly marry your partner after coming to Australia, that is already a red flag when you apply for Partner Visa, as how did you instantly get a partner on receiving PR? Partner Visa also requires 1 Year of evidence of being in a relationship, if you say I already have that, why didn't you declare that during your 189 application? Instant visa cancellation. Overall you will have to wait around 2-3 years after receiving the grant for you and your partner to live together in Aus, also don't forget all the money which will be spent, Being offshore and coming to Aus, finding a job, settling will take you at least 4-6 months, think about all these variables before lying on your EOI and what I mentioned is just a tip of the iceberg of problems coming your way. Even if you manage to dodge all these, random checks on cases like yours will lead to instant visa/citizenship cancellation.


Beautifully explained. This is exactly what I wanted to know. The complications of Partner Visa vs Single. So almost everybody recommends to mention partner in the application and get invite for both. But that way I will lost 5 points because my partner is competent English only. 

So the only option I have is to wait and get invite on 80 points so that I can bring my partner with me. Else I can come single and wait 3 years. Anything else I am missing?


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Flyinghigher said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am like 90% sure that PR grant comes with a condition that you cannot marry anyone before coming to Australia if you did not declare your relationship in your EOI and PR application. Even if you manage to get PR and marry in Australia your wife wont be granted PR, she will have to apply for Partner Visa which costs 8000 AUD also you will have to prove your relationship is genuine, if you instantly marry your partner after coming to Australia, that is already a red flag when you apply for Partner Visa, as how did you instantly get a partner on receiving PR? Partner Visa also requires 1 Year of evidence of being in a relationship, if you say I already have that, why didn't you declare that during your 189 application? Instant visa cancellation. Overall you will have to wait around 2-3 years after receiving the grant for you and your partner to live together in Aus, also don't forget all the money which will be spent, Being offshore and coming to Aus, finding a job, settling will take you at least 4-6 months, think about all these variables before lying on your EOI and what I mentioned is just a tip of the iceberg of problems coming your way. Even if you manage to dodge all these, random checks on cases like yours will lead to instant visa/citizenship cancellation.
> ...


You can still try 190 where points don't necessarily matter.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> No official statements released by DHA regarding this. Even MARA agents are not clear on this since the topic is very new.
> 
> I watched an event hosted by MARA agent yesterday. They are still thinking that a Single person can get married after the invitation and add partner to visa application.
> 
> ...


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=189-63#

Condition 8515 is attached to 189,190 and 491 . You must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia. You need to tell them if your relationship/marital status are changing and they will decide accordingly. Their main agenda is partner visa (cost its costly and more money flowing into Australia), so they won't consider your secondary applicant unless it is mentioned prior to invite. They will redirect to Partner visa category anyways for single applicants and refusal in case if they want to as the 10 points claimed as single is not a valid claim


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Beautifully explained. This is exactly what I wanted to know. The complications of Partner Visa vs Single. So almost everybody recommends to mention partner in the application and get invite for both. But that way I will lost 5 points because my partner is competent English only.
> 
> So the only option I have is to wait and get invite on 80 points so that I can bring my partner with me. Else I can come single and wait 3 years. Anything else I am missing?


Its upto you. If you can spend another lump-some amount and wait for 2-3 yrs, then you can go as single. You must discuss this with your partner if he/she is ok with this.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

All singles ( who have a partner/ engaged/ plans for marriage in near future) is probably thinking in same line now that they will claim 10 points as single & once gets invitation add partner in EOI or get married. Really !!!!! you want both the benefits - get 10 points & go ahead of queue & at the same time have family life. "You can't have your egg and eat it too"

I am sure DHA also understands that there will be lots of people who wants to get the benefit of 10 points & then get family advantage. There will be stringent rules & visa grant conditions to check your claim of 10 points for being single. If you really want to get that 10 points then be ready to sacrifice your family life for few more years. 

Please note, I support 10 points to singles as I understand that is majorly for the students and they have really done hard job during their education & initial job search days. But I don't like the idea that they will get 10 point & next day they will have an unskilled/ only comp english partner getting grant with them . If they have a skilled & comp eng partner I don't have issue because they will get same points.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Beautifully explained. This is exactly what I wanted to know. The complications of Partner Visa vs Single. So almost everybody recommends to mention partner in the application and get invite for both. But that way I will lost 5 points because my partner is competent English only.
> 
> So the only option I have is to wait and get invite on 80 points so that I can bring my partner with me. Else I can come single and wait 3 years. Anything else I am missing?


It is upto you mate, nobody can force you to go as single or as de-facto, it comes to the question of whether or not you are willing to go through mental and emotional pain for the next 2-3 years after getting grant or wait patiently for 1 year and both can live in Aus happily after grant without the problems of constant application of tourist/visitor visas, fees of partner visas etc


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> It is upto you mate, nobody can force you to go as single or as de-facto, it comes to the question of whether or not you are willing to go through mental and emotional pain for the next 2-3 years after getting grant or wait patiently for 1 year and both can live in Aus happily after grant without the problems of constant application of tourist/visitor visas, fees of partner visas etc


Strongly agree with you. I would rather wait patiently than go alone and stay in chaos to bring my partner to Australia.


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello All,
I am a structural Engineer with 80points. My Anzsco is 233214. The breakup is:-
Age 30
PTE 20
B.tech 15
Experience 5
Partner 10
Total 80 points.
Please guide me, when I can expenct my invite for 189.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

panky said:


> Hello All,
> I am a structural Engineer with 80points. My Anzsco is 233214. The breakup is:-
> Age 30
> PTE 20
> ...


It’s too uncertain at the moment 
But check Iscah website for some basic idea

Cheers


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

ahujahooman said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is 100 points even possible before Nov 16 changes is beyond me ?
This is crazy 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

varunbabu008 said:


> How is 100 points even possible before Nov 16 changes is beyond me ?
> This is crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk




I know right . People are going to any extent nowadays to receive an invitation. I think these were probably fake eois.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thazter04 (Nov 29, 2019)

*189 visa.....work points claim*

Does anymore knows if your can still claim for points for work experience if your previous employer passed away and his business is closed? The only thing I have is the work cerficate that indicates employed Dec 2006 until current?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thazter04 said:


> Does anymore knows if your can still claim for points for work experience if your previous employer passed away and his business is closed? The only thing I have is the work cerficate that indicates employed Dec 2006 until current?


Depends on what other evidence you have
Just that certificate is not sufficient

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Thazter04 said:


> Does anymore knows if your can still claim for points for work experience if your previous employer passed away and his business is closed? The only thing I have is the work cerficate that indicates
> employed Dec 2006 until current?


It's 2019 mate, too late.


----------



## IMMI44 (Nov 25, 2019)

Thazter04 said:


> Does anymore knows if your can still claim for points for work experience if your previous employer passed away and his business is closed? The only thing I have is the work cerficate that indicates employed Dec 2006 until current?


Forgot it. It's impossible.


----------



## Jai87 (Dec 4, 2019)

*Jai*

I Submitted EOI in Oct with 80 points (85 with state). Now out of no where 5 points got added in my EOI. The point break down says 5 partner's point with competent English even though i didn't claimed that points. 

Now Last week I got an invite from the state. Now i am confused what to do apply with (90 with state) points or (85 with state).

Kindly help. Need the suggestion ASAP.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Jai87 said:


> I Submitted EOI in Oct with 80 points (85 with state). Now out of no where 5 points got added in my EOI. The point break down says 5 partner's point with competent English even though i didn't claimed that points.
> 
> Now Last week I got an invite from the state. Now i am confused what to do apply with (90 with state) points or (85 with state).
> 
> Kindly help. Need the suggestion ASAP.


You need to contact the State ASAP stating your situation and ask for a resolution, otherwise, they will reject your application.


----------



## akaul (May 10, 2016)

Could any help for below queries

One of the company denied providing role and responsibility letter because of change in their policy. So does the email will work as proof for submitting satutary declaration..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akaul said:


> Could any help for below queries
> 
> One of the company denied providing role and responsibility letter because of change in their policy. So does the email will work as proof for submitting satutary declaration..


It can help
But final decision is that of the CO

Cheers


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi does anyone know if i can claim extra 5 points beforehand, for my age when i will be 25yo in coming 21 days. Can i add it in upcoming eoi round before i turn 25? Help much appreciated.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

niksydaz said:


> Hi does anyone know if i can claim extra 5 points beforehand, for my age when i will be 25yo in coming 21 days. Can i add it in upcoming eoi round before i turn 25? Help much appreciated.


Your age is calculated automatically, so is your age points. That being said, as long as your DOB documented on your passport stays the same, there is nothing you can do for your age point. Besides, this will make your EOI fake and your invitation will be cancelled as u provided fake information.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

My nephew applied for 189 visa (Accountant) on 10 December 2019 (90 points). Did anyone got any invite today? (As per Iscah the invitation round is 1 day earlier)


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All,

I am trying to help my brother get a PR visa as well, preferably sc189. I had mine at March 2019 with 75 points. I have 2 questions:
1. Is it still feasible for him to be granted sc189 given that max points he can get is 80 points? Possible points for him is 70-80 pts. His occupation is Software Engineer (261313).
2. He's going the RPL route and has been working for in IT industry for 13 years. Will this prohibit him from getting the maximum points in Overseas Skilled Employment category which is 15 pts (> 8 yrs)?

Hope someone can answer my inquiries. Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shellady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to help my brother get a PR visa as well, preferably sc189. I had mine at March 2019 with 75 points. I have 2 questions:
> 1. Is it still feasible for him to be granted sc189 given that max points he can get is 80 points? Possible points for him is 70-80 pts. His occupation is Software Engineer (261313).
> ...


1. No chance for the next few years
There are thousands waiting with even 95-100 points offshore
2. He can get 15 points for experience but he will lose points for age
No sense in wasting money in test and assessment unless you can get 95-100 points
Cheers


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. No chance for the next few years
> There are thousands waiting with even 95-100 points offshore
> 2. He can get 15 points for experience but he will lose points for age
> No sense in wasting money in test and assessment unless you can get 95-100 points
> Cheers


Oh this is truly sad to hear  It’s a lot different now than when I applied. 

The RPL (not having an IT course) will deduct 6 yrs correct? He’s 35 yo now. 

So is he better off applying for 190 or 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shellady said:


> Oh this is truly sad to hear  It’s a lot different now than when I applied.
> 
> The RPL (not having an IT course) will deduct 6 yrs correct? He’s 35 yo now.
> 
> So is he better off applying for 190 or 491?


Yes..6 years will be deducted 
He will not get invited in any category with such low points
It’s just wasting time money and energy
Cheers


----------



## manishkamal (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi,
I am a mining engineer with 13 years of experience in mining field. I have got 10 points from PTE, 25 points from age, 15 points from experience and 15 points from B Tech degree certificate. My total points are summing up to 65.
1. Can I get 189 call on 65 points for a mining professional?
2. I have Post Graduation Diploma in Business Management of 2 Years from Indian Institute of Management (equivalent to MBA). Can I get 10 points for this course?
Reply will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Manish


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manishkamal said:


> Hi,
> I am a mining engineer with 13 years of experience in mining field. I have got 10 points from PTE, 25 points from age, 15 points from experience and 15 points from B Tech degree certificate. My total points are summing up to 65.
> 1. Can I get 189 call on 65 points for a mining professional?
> 2. I have Post Graduation Diploma in Business Management of 2 Years from Indian Institute of Management (equivalent to MBA). Can I get 10 points for this course?
> ...


1. Australia is doing very targeted invitations 
If your Anzsco code is in shortage, you can get invite even at 65 points, like healthcare workers are getting
2. It’s not relevant to your job, so NO
You should try to get direct employer sponsorship if you have a niche experience 
Cheers


----------



## manishkamal (Nov 21, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Australia is doing very targeted invitations
> If your Anzsco code is in shortage, you can get invite even at 65 points, like healthcare workers are getting
> 2. It’s not relevant to your job, so NO
> You should try to get direct employer sponsorship if you have a niche experience
> Cheers


Thanks for prompt response


----------



## manishkamal (Nov 21, 2020)

What are the medical tests required for mining professional under 189/190/489/491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manishkamal said:


> What are the medical tests required for mining professional under 189/190/489/491?


Medical tests for all PR visas are same irrespective of the individual category
So same
I hope you are aware that you cannot do the tests independently 
You have get a hapid and get it done at a DHA recommended clinic only
Cheers


----------

